# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  NATO Raid Kills Qaddafi's Son, Khamis and 32 Others In Zliten Libyan Rebels Say

## HOLLYWOOD

The latest from the "NO-FLY-ZONE"
*NATO Raid Kills Qaddafi's Son, Libyan Rebels Say*

ZLITEN, Libya –  Libyan rebels said Friday that a NATO night raid in the western town of Zliten killed Muammar Qaddafi's son Khamis Qaddafi and 32 others.

  Mohammed Zawawi, a spokesman for the rebel  groups, told AFP that Khamis Qaddafi was confirmed to be among the dead,  citing spies operating within Libyan government forces.
  There was no confirmation of Khamis Qaddafi's death from NATO or Mummar Qaddafi's regime.

  Khamis Qaddafi, a soldier who leads one of  the country's elite battalions, was also reported to have been killed in  a March air strike -- but again his death was not confirmed.

*NATO Probes Reports Youngest Son of Qaddafi Was Killed in Libya Air Raid*
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-0...-air-raid.html
By                     Patrick Donahue and Mariam Fam                  -                                  Aug 5, 2011 4:56 AM PT                             

                                NATO is looking into reports that a son of Muammar Qaddafi died in the Libyan town of Zlitan, where the alliance struck two targets yesterday. A government spokesman denied he’d been killed, Al Arabiya television said. 
 The information minister of the Libyan rebels’ National Transitional Council, Mahmoud Shammam, said its forces had unconfirmed reports that Khamis Qaddafi died in a raid on Zlitan, about 50 kilometers (30 miles) west of the rebel-held port city of Misrata on the Mediterranean coast. 
 North Atlantic Treaty Organization aircraft hit an ammunition storage area and a military-police facility late yesterday in Zlitan, the alliance said in an e-mailed statement from mission headquarters in Naples, Italy. Pro- and anti- Qaddafi forces have been battling for control of the town as the rebels seek to advance toward the capital, Tripoli. 
*“NATO does not target individuals and takes all allegations about civilian casualties very seriously,” NATO said. “We are looking into it, as we always do.”  * 
 Khamis Qaddafi, the youngest son of the Libyan leader, commands the government’s elite 32nd brigade, which the U.S. military said in March had as many as 10,000 soldiers, possessed some of the best equipment and acted as the “primary regime protection element.” 
*Initial Assault* 

 Part of the initial NATO missile assault on Qaddafi’s forces in March was focused on Khamis’s military unit. NATO has targeted the brigade’s headquarters south of Tripoli, while rebels accuse it of carrying out several assaults on Misrata. 
 Previous reports of Khamis Qaddafi’s death went unsubstantiated. Qaddafi’s son was one of 33 members of the government forces killed in an early-morning NATO raid, the Associated Press reported, citing a rebel spokesman. 
 Shammam, speaking by phone from an undisclosed location outside of Libya, said that although there was a “strong feeling” among rebels that Qaddafi’s son had been killed, “nobody has seen the body; nobody has seen the actual scene.” 
 The Libyan government has said that an April 30 NATO raid killed another Qaddafi son, Saif al-Arab, as well as three grandchildren. Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi later called that statement into question, citing intelligence reports. 
 To contact the editor responsible for this story: Patrick Donahue in Berlin at  pdonahue1@bloomberg.net; Mariam Fam in Cairo at  mfam1@bloomberg.net

----------


## galantarie

Not true. Khamis is alive and kicking. That was  a propaganda stunt pulled by the TREBELS (new dictionary word= Terrorist so called "rebels"). 

Watch his video today:  
https://www.facebook.com/video/video...51025638289161

Khamis visiting the hospitals:





But in Zlitan, 88 civilians were killed yesterday!

----------


## galantarie

The Libyan officials respond to the meanness and lies in some newspapers and media Khamis Muammar Gaddafi, these officials explain that these liars with the complicity of NATO have invented the story to divert the attention of international opinion on the heinous crimes committed by the Nato bombing in the house of Mustafa ElMrabat the 04-08-2011which caused the death of his wife and two children aged 3 and 5 years old and seriously injuring several others---

----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie

Revised Video:

----------


## galantarie

BENGAZI isincapable of anything---much less be a "legitimate" regime!

----------


## galantarie

A few year ago, Ron Paul proposed the  to dissolve NATO.

There is now  a movement for this:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/214732101909853/
*
Dissolving of NATO -salvation for the world
*
We invite all to join this movement.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/214732101909853/

----------


## Bruno

Is this the same son that has been killed twice and still showing up alive?  

Bet that really pisses of our government.

----------


## lucky_bg

You should watch this video!




You can advertise your FB group here...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Suppor...060495?sk=wall

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Very Impressive video/info, thanx lucky

Here's more sad news reported by REUTERS *NATO kills 82 civilians:* http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...76Q76620110810



> *Tripoli says NATO strike kills dozens of civilians*
> 
> 
> *Libyan TV airs Khamis video*
>  
>                  By Missy Ryan
>                   ZLITAN, Libya |          Wed Aug 10, 2011 4:31pm EDT         
> 
>    (Reuters) - Libyan officials said on Tuesday dozens of civilians had  been killed in a NATO strike on a cluster of farmhouses east of Tripoli,  but the alliance said it hit a legitimate military target.
> ...

----------


## galantarie

The part I see prophetic above, was: 




> Unfortunately, as with most bureaucracies, the end of NATO’s mission did not mean the end of NATO. Instead, heads of NATO member states gathered in 1999 desperately attempting to devise new missions for the outdated and adrift alliance. This is where NATO moved from being a defensive alliance respecting the sovereignty of its members to an offensive and interventionist organization, concerned now with "economic, social and political difficulties...ethnic and religious rivalries, territorial disputes, inadequate or failed efforts at reform, the abuse of human rights, and the dissolution of states," in the words of the Washington 1999 Summit.
> 
> And we saw the fruits of this new NATO mission in the former Yugoslavia, where the US, through NATO, attacked a sovereign state that threatened neither the United States nor its own neighbors. In Yugoslavia, NATO abandoned the claim it once had to the moral high ground. The result of the illegal and immoral NATO intervention in the Balkans speaks for itself: NATO troops will occupy the Balkans for the foreseeable future. No peace has been attained, merely the cessation of hostilities and a permanent dependency on US foreign aid.
> 
> The further expansion of NATO is in reality a cover for increased US interventionism in Europe and beyond. It will be a conduit for more unconstitutional US foreign aid and US interference in the internal politics of member nations, especially the new members from the former East."...


NOW IT IS MORE THAN SEVEN YEARS LATER!!! and what he said has certainly become a disasterous world reality!
*
Fridrich Hláva writes concerning RON PAUL:*
 The establishemnt of USA made shurly everything to silent him- a real prophet of his nation!!



Ron Paul proposes removing all our troops from bases around the world...
http://www.ronpaullibrary.​org/document.php?id=606
(QUOTE):


> HON. RON PAUL OF TEXAS
> BEFORE THE US HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES
> March 30, 2004
> 
> Don't Expand NATO!
> 
> Mr. Speaker, I rise in opposition to this resolution. I do so because further expansion of NATO, an outdated alliance, is not in our national interest and may well constitute a threat to our national security in the future.
> 
> More than 50 years ago the North Atlantic Treaty Organization was formed to defend Western Europe and the United States against attack from the communist nations of Eastern Europe. It was an alliance of sovereign nations bound together in common purpose - for mutual defense. The deterrence value of NATO helped kept the peace throughout the Cold War. In short, NATO achieved its stated mission. With the fall of the Soviet system and the accompanying disappearance of the threat of attack, in 1989-1991, NATO’s reason to exist ceased. Unfortunately, as with most bureaucracies, the end of NATO’s mission did not mean the end of NATO. Instead, heads of NATO member states gathered in 1999 desperately attempting to devise new missions for the outdated and adrift alliance. This is where NATO moved from being a defensive alliance respecting the sovereignty of its members to an offensive and interventionist organization, concerned now with "economic, social and political difficulties...ethnic and religious rivalries, territorial disputes, inadequate or failed efforts at reform, the abuse of human rights, and the dissolution of states," in the words of the Washington 1999 Summit.
> ...


(END OF QUOTE)
ronpaullibrary.org
domains.googlesyndication.com

----------


## galantarie

NATO bombs civilian airport and city of Sabha. There is no electrical power, water or goods for three days now. Animals and humans are dying

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Keep in mind this is a UK report and most British papers have shown prejudice, with that grain of salt, read the absolute "NATO" bull$#@! statements contained in this article.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...-in-Libya.html
*UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon alarmed over rising civilian toll in Libya*
*
U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon voiced alarm on Thursday over  recent reports of civilians killed in Libya's civil war and called on  all sides to do as much as possible to avoid killing innocent people.* 
 
*U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon Photo: AP 6:28AM BST 12 Aug 2011*

The Secretary-General is deeply concerned by  reports of the unacceptably large number of civilian casualties as a  result of the conflict in Libya," Ban's press office said in a  statement.

"The Secretary-General  calls on all parties to exercise extreme caution in their actions, in  order to minimise any further loss of civilian life," the statement  said.

Earlier, the U.N. said Ban had  spoken with Libyan Prime Minister Baghdadi al-Mahmudi on Wednesday,  expressing his concerns about civilian casualties and the "absolute lack  of progress in the efforts to find a politically negotiated solution to  the crisis in Libya."

In his latest  statement, Ban said "there can be no military solution to the Libyan  crisis." He called on both sides to respond to ideas for a settlement  put to them by his envoy for Libya, Abdel Elah al-Khatib.

*Earlier  this week, Russia, India, Brazil and other U.N. Security Council  delegations voiced concerns about NATO strikes on Libyan state  television last month and other attacks that have allegedly killed  civilians.*

 Irina Bokova, head of the U.N. cultural agency  UNESCO, sharply rebuked NATO on Monday for the attack on Libyan  television, which she said killed several people and wounded nearly a  dozen.

"I deplore the NATO strike on Al-Jamahiriya and its  installations," Bokova said in a statement. "Media outlets should not be  targeted in military actions."

*NATO said last month it had bombed  three ground-based satellite transmission dishes in Tripoli to silence  "terror broadcasts"* on state television by Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi  during the uprising against his rule.


*NATO defended the strikes and said it had no evidence anyone had been killed as a result of them.  <===
*

----------


## galantarie

07 AUGUST 2010 	 

 WORDS of Our Brother-Leader on World peace and Nuclear Disarmament



> There is a lot of talk about the maintenance of world peace, preventing wars and saving the peoples from their scourge. If there is any truth to such talk, if it is not mere hypocrisy or the well-known electioneering propaganda, certain practical steps need to be agreed upon and implemented by the whole world. Foremost among those is the complete elimination of weapons of mass destruction; not the partial or gradual elimination but the complete one. This matter may be addressed in more detail in a future essay. However, seas are the topic of this essay. If we are serious about the maintenance of world peace, we must have the courage to take the following, simple step. Namely, to ensure that no military fleets are present in the inland seas and gulfs except those that belong to the littoral states. *1 By that I mean the Mediterranean Sea, the Black Sea, the Baltic Sea, the Red Sea and the Arab-Persian Gulf.
> 
>     If we are serious about building peace, if we take a genuine interest in peace, we must take this step. Peace us important for the world peoples. Peoples who are the cannon fodder and who die by the millions in wars yearn for peace. Tyrants, dictators and leaders like Hitler may not share that burning desire for peace.
> 
>     The UN must adopt this proposal. Certain arrogant powers threaten the peace of the world, are inimical to the welfare of peoples and show no interest in their safety and security. All the entities that represent the conscience of the world and care for the safety of humanity are called upon to impose this proposal on those powers. They must take all the necessary measures to ban the presence of foreign fleets in inland seas until this becomes a general policy.
> 
>     If this proposal is not formally adopted, peace-loving forces may find themselves compelled to close the straits of Gibraltar, Dardanelles, Bab El-Mandab Hormuz as well as the Baltic Sea to the foreign military fleets. Only the fleets of the littoral states and the civilian fleets should be allowed to navigate those waters.


*1: This is probable reference to the provocations that the USA made with “military exercises” off the Libyan Mediterranean coast between 1981-1986, which resulted in destruction and bombings of sovereign Libyan lands and properties and the sinking of Libyan vessels and shooting-down of Libyan jets in and over waters designated as belonging to Libya by The American Armed Forces

__________________________________________________  ____________
Qadhafi’s Vision

At a conference on Euro-Arab relations in Tripoli in May 1973, the Leader of the Revolution expounded on the philosophical aspect of the Third Universal Theory and its relationship to national and social liberation. In this speech we see the highly developed awareness of the Revolutionary Muammar Qadhafi and his acute appreciation of the complex inner needs of all the world’s peoples. It is worth recalling his words which are still very relevant to life in the 1990s. He said:





> “Humanity now urgently needs a cry of justice which would return it to its senses and to its Creator… We need to go back to God and turn away from evil… Atomic bombs, missiles, biological weapons and aggression can only be the making of the Devil. The ideology we propose to the world is humanitarian but not made by men, nor is it a philosophy, but it is based on truth…. This is Gods law, always one, immortal, and unchangeable, a universal religion of truth which belongs to all mankind. The Third Theory offers an alternative to capitalist materialism and communist atheism and calls for the return of mankind to the Kingdom of God. Mankind was never in greater need to rearm itself with faith than it is now. We all know that all the philosophies and ideologies have failed to disprove the existence of God, and as the truth of His existence is self-evident, it is quite clear that society must be reorganised in every country of the world in accordance with the will of God and the precepts of His Prophets.”
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see the philosophical depth of the Third Universal Theory and how it has been drawn from the struggle of the masses for freedom and from the dynamic revolutionary precepts of the Messengers of God.
> 
>     “The Third Universal Theory, in simple terms, is a comprehensive formulation of the noble principles and moral values sent down from Heaven to the Prophets and Apostles to help guide people on the right path leading to happiness, stability and human tolerance. It is a worldview based on the concepts of justice, righteousness, moral fortitude, and respect for national existence. The Third Universal Theory has answers for the political, military and socio-economic problems facing human communities.





Patre Nostru chì sì in celu, ch'ellu sia sanctficatu u to nome.... ...ma francaci da u male.

----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie

Libyan Leader Qadhafi Speech
Posted: 2011/08/21
From: Mathaba	    Share on TwitterFacebook


Some excerpts from Muammar Qaddafi's speech just now


HeyU Quality Ads
"They have come, they have occupied Tripoli. How can you allow the colonialists to occupy Tripoli again, this is unacceptable! Tripoli has become like Baghdad, it is now being destroyed, it must end now, this shouldn't happen, go out and fight them. All the tribes leave your homes and fight (he names many tribes). Defend Tripoli like it was defended against the Italians. All come and defend Tripoli or you will become slaves tomorrow.

The French will occupy you, like the Italians have... They have started to arrive. There is no room for occupiers. Where will you flee you traitors! Go back to where you came from. NATO will not help you, they will destroy the buildings and cities we have built. Imams of mosques, lead the crowds, defend Tripoli.

Those who understand religion, those who understand Islam, go out take your weapons and defend Tripoli." #
http://www.mathaba.net/news/libya

----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie

The mainstream media are working with NATO to spread disinformation and waging a psychological war on the people of Tripoli.
The Libyan government has implemented a truly brilliant strategy and it has yielded the results they had hoped for. The tribes, true to their word, have come to Tripoli’s aid. A full report will follow later.

Apparently NATO is doing extreme heavy bombing and destruction (which they are blaming on "Gadhafi forces"). Saif and Mahamoud are ok and NOT being held. There are some al-Qaeda that are trying to cause havoc from the mosques. Hopefully they will be cleaned-out. The biggest problem is the 3000+ deaths and the 15,000 injured by NATO's bombs. The few al-Qaeda snipers that are near the ROXOS HOTEL and CNN who is working with NATO and the Bengazi CNT, are forcing the journalists at gunpoint to write lies or die. Snipers will not permit the good journalists to leave. Hopefully this will be cleaned-up soon. JUST PRAY PLEASE!
Il y a 10 minutes · J’aime
Christella Bernardene Krebs I have now from RELIABLE sources that the Libyan army is still in control of Tripoli. Al J footage of Green Sq was FAKE. Gaddafi went to Green Sq with one of his sons. Things much calmer now. More info soon. – L.P.

The mainstream media are working with NATO to spread disinformation and waging a psychological war on the people of Tripoli.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFW4Q...layer_embedded


http://watchtvlivestreaming.com/tvlive/b1951

----------


## galantarie

NATO Slaughter in Tripoli: Operation Siren Signals Assault by Rebels’ Al Qaeda Death Squads
[Traduction]
http://tarpley.net/
Thierry Meyssan
TARPLEY.net
21 August 2011

Tripoli, Libya, Aug. 22, 2011, 1 AM CET– On Saturday evening, at 8pm, when the hour of Iftar marked the breaking of the Ramadan fast, the NATO command launched its “Operation Siren” against Libya.

The Sirens were the loudspeakers of the mosques, which were used to launch Al Qaeda’s call to revolt against the Qaddafi government. Immediately the sleeper cells of the Benghazi rebels went into action. These were small groups with great mobility, which carried out multiple attacks. The overnight fighting caused 350 deaths and 3,000 wounded.

The situation calmed somewhat on Sunday during the course of the day.

Then, a NATO warship sailed up and anchored just off the shore at Tripoli, delivering heavy weapons and debarking Al Qaeda jihadi forces, which were led by NATO officers.

Fighting started again during the night. There were intense firefights. NATO drones and aircraft kept bombing in all directions. NATO helicopters strafed civilians in the streets with machine guns to open the way for the jihadis.

In the evening, a motorcade of official cars carrying top government figures came under attack. The convoy fled to the Hotel Rixos, where the foreign press is based. NATO did not dare to bomb the hotel because they wanted to avoid killing the journalists. Nevertheless the hotel, which is where I am staying, is now under heavy fire.

At 11:30pm, the Health Minister had to announce that the hospitals were full to overflowing. On Sunday evening, there had been 1300 additional dead and 5,000 wounded.

NATO had been charged by the UN Security Council with protecting civilians in Libya. In reality, France and Great Britain have just re-started their colonial massacres.

At 1am, Khamis Qaddafi came to the Rixos Hotel personally to deliver weapons for the defense of the hotel. He then left. There is now heavy fighting all around the hotel.

Thierry Meyssan

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

the wind is changing direction

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Libya State TV just went off the air...

NATO/US/UK psych ops continues... cut off the voices of those that unite the people, informing them what's happening.


Fox Business was just talking about getting that 1.5 million bbl/day back flowing,  "Libyan oil all goes to Europe... It the sweetest grade crude oil in the world"

Celente's comment on Iraq comes to truth here again... "You think we would of invaded *Iraq* *Libya* if the national product was Broccoli?"

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> Libya State TV just went off the air...
> 
> NATO/US/UK psych ops continues... cut off the voices of those that unite the people and inform them what's happening.


something big is coming up

----------


## galantarie

http://www.voltairenet.org/Operation...zy-how-the-CIA



> Barack Obama and David Cameron are now busy milking the spectacle with tough talk as if they led the assault personally. In reality, the conquest of Libya represents little more than another act of colonial looting on behalf of the NATO war machine, with Syria the next target in its cross hairs.
> 
> The war was launched, with the gleeful support of the western corporate media, on the hoax that Gaddafi’s government was slaughtering “protesters” en masse. In reality, these “protesters” had commandeered military tanks and fighter jets. For weeks, the establishment press re-branded what was a civil war as a brutal series of crimes against humanity by Gaddafi’s regime, just long enough for the United Nations to pass a “no fly zone” resolution that instantly turned into a massive NATO bombardment overnight.
> 
> Global central banks will now get to carve up Africa’s most oil-rich nation while simultaneously divvying up around 144 tons of gold bullion – which might go some way to repaying Hugo Chavez after his announcement that Venezuela is to nationalize its precious metals industry. Unless of course Chavez becomes the next head on the chopping block for another “humanitarian intervention”.

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

surely they can not claim victory

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

50+ Billion Barrels in reserves of one of the sweetest grades crude oil in the world. ~$5+ Trillion dollars worth

Former ambassador, John Bolton was put up on FOX propaganda channels this morning spewing the instability of Libya and unknown who is in charge.   That Libya will require foreign help (change 'help' to 'occupation/puppet Libyan .gov') to rebuild the nation... DUH, who destroyed Libya again Bolton? Bolton goes on that Libya could become Somalia... yet another propaganda statement to steer the opinions to occupy for "Safety/Security/Stability" in Libya.

The World's A Stage... 

Such chicken$#@! covert operations are easily uncovered.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> 50+ Billion Barrels in reserves of one of the sweetest grades crude oil in the world. ~$5+ Trillion dollars worth
> 
> Former ambassador, John Bolton was put up on FOX propaganda channels this morning spewing the *instability of Libya and unknown who is in charge.*  *That Libya will require foreign help (change 'help' to 'occupation/puppet Libyan .gov') to rebuild the nation*... DUH, who destroyed Libya again Bolton? Bolton goes on that Libya could become Somalia... yet another propaganda statement to steer the opinions to occupy for "*Safety/Security/Stability*" in Libya.
> 
> The World's A Stage... 
> 
> Such chicken$#@! covert operations are easily uncovered.


sooo Libya went from a stable country with an organized government to a sh*tfest in a matter of months.  all at the hands of the UN, US and NATO.  i detest this and i feel for the civilians forced to be in the middle of it.

i wonder how long it will take the MIC to relocate AFRICOM from deuthschland to its new home.

this is like a really bad nightmare and i can't wake up.  

i also wonder how long will it be until the CFR and the UN determines there needs to be military humanitarian interventionism in the US?

----------


## galantarie

I have been using this for my computer wallpaper since March:

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> sooo Libya went from a stable country with an organized government to a sh*tfest in a matter of months.  all at the hands of the UN, US and NATO.  i detest this and i feel for the civilians forced to be in the middle of it.
> 
> i wonder how long it will take the MIC to relocate AFRICOM from Deutschmark to its new home.
> 
> this is like a really bad nightmare and i can't wake up.  
> 
> *i also wonder how long will it be until the CFR and the UN determines there needs to be military humanitarian interventionism in the US?*


I posted in the other thread about a CNN interview conducted on February 27, 2011
CFR Hacks and Israeli firsters, but here's the coincidence...CNN cast:  Richard Hass, Gloria Borger, John Negroponte, Robert Kagan, Jane Harman
Many of these hacks use NYC/DC/London based Eurasia Group as their "RISK ASSESSMENT and Consulting" head consultant: Ian Bremmer.
http://www.eurasiagroup.net/about-eurasia-group

The Libyan Rebels formed their National Transitional Council (NTC) on the same day.
Coincidentally, same day, the New Flag was selected(It was the long battle civil war flag from 1951-1969 before Qhaddfi took control).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_Libya

Week and half later the NATO countries recognized the NTC and new flag... 

Wonder how all those old Civil War Flags made it to Libya so quickly? China mass producing; Alibaba



> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/48..._new_Flag.html
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/48...byan_Flag.html
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/45...hand_flag.html
> http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/liby...onal-flag.html
> 
> FOB Price:                                                  US $ 0.5 - 10  / Piece 
>                                          Get Latest Price                                                             Port:             Shanghai                               Minimum Order Quantity:             100 Piece/Pieces
>                                Supply Ability:             10000000 Piece/Pieces per   Week

----------


## galantarie

Editor-in-Chief: GIOVANNI MARIA VIAN 
Tipografia Vaticana - Editrice "L'Osservatore Romano" 
00120 Vatican City 

Editorial Office:
VERY URGENT!


TRUST ME ON THIS

In Tripoli, Western sniper-agents are shooting all pro-Gadhafi people.
Archbishop Martinelli is a known "friend" of al-Gadhafi, and his life is in danger.

Dr. Mussa Ibrahim was worried concerning all prominent people who are known to be pro-JAMAHIRIYA/GADHAFI.
He has expressed his worry.
 Our Pope has been silent over the 3000 massacred  and over 15,000  already severely wounded (without medical assistance) LIBYAN CIVILIANS, when normally he is the first to speak-up.
NATO has gone mad; and there are ground troops pouring in from the Mediterrannean from British, French, American and Qatari vessels. Not only is this against all international laws;
but reportedly NATO troops are  suffering casualties as they are sneaking in. No one in the West is supposed-to know this.

The  reporters of the RIXOS and a neighboring mosque are sealed in; as those who dare report the truth are being shot-at and killed.

CNN and Reuters agents, who are working really for the Western Axis have threatened all real Independent journalists who report the truth.
The fake reporters are sending in co-ordinates for NATO to bomb and for whom to shoot.

As I said, I am particularly worried concerning Archbishop Giovanni Martinelli. (IS THIS WHY THE POPE REMAINS SILENT?)

Please, anyone know how to reach Archbishop Martinelli. Can the Vatican get through to him?

Sincerely:

Christella Bernardene Krebs

33.(0)4.95.48.30.81
33.(0)9.60.41.11.11
theorbo1@msn.com

----------


## galantarie

NATO Slaughter in Tripoli: Operation Siren Signals Assault by Rebels Al Qaeda Death Squads
[Traduction]
http://tarpley.net/
Thierry Meyssan
TARPLEY.net
21 August 2011

Tripoli, Libya, Aug. 22, 2011, 1 AM CET On Saturday evening, at 8pm, when the hour of Iftar marked the breaking of the Ramadan fast, the NATO command launched its Operation Siren against Libya.

The Sirens were the loudspeakers of the mosques, which were used to launch Al Qaedas call to revolt against the Qaddafi government. Immediately the sleeper cells of the Benghazi rebels went into action. These were small groups with great mobility, which carried out multiple attacks. The overnight fighting caused 350 deaths and 3,000 wounded.

The situation calmed somewhat on Sunday during the course of the day.

Then, a NATO warship sailed up and anchored just off the shore at Tripoli, delivering heavy weapons and debarking Al Qaeda jihadi forces, which were led by NATO officers.

Fighting started again during the night. There were intense firefights. NATO drones and aircraft kept bombing in all directions. NATO helicopters strafed civilians in the streets with machine guns to open the way for the jihadis.

In the evening, a motorcade of official cars carrying top government figures came under attack. The convoy fled to the Hotel Rixos, where the foreign press is based. NATO did not dare to bomb the hotel because they wanted to avoid killing the journalists. Nevertheless the hotel, which is where I am staying, is now under heavy fire.

At 11:30pm, the Health Minister had to announce that the hospitals were full to overflowing. On Sunday evening, there had been 1300 additional dead and 5,000 wounded.

NATO had been charged by the UN Security Council with protecting civilians in Libya. In reality, France and Great Britain have just re-started their colonial massacres.

At 1am, Khamis Qaddafi came to the Rixos Hotel personally to deliver weapons for the defense of the hotel. He then left. There is now heavy fighting all around the hotel.

Thierry Meyssan

----------


## galantarie

Open Letter to NATO Commanders and Political Leaders
21.08.2011
http://english.pravda.ru/opinion/col...letter_nato-0/

Open Letter to NATO Commanders and Political Leaders. 45180.jpegJust what exactly do you think you are doing in Libya? Did anyone elect you? Did you heed the Libyan Government’s call for a democratic election? Since when is attacking civilians with US Apache helicopters in your Rules of Engagement? How do you explain the wanton strafing of civilian structures with military hardware?

Why are you taking sides in an internal conflict which as you know very well, is against international law? UNSC Resolution 2131 (XX) of 21 December 1965, containing the Declaration on the Inadmissibility of Intervention in the Domestic Affairs of States was backed up by Resolutions 31/91 of 14 December 1976, 32/153 of 19 December 1977, 33/74 of 15 December 1978, 34/101 of 14 December 1979 and 35/159 of 12 December 1980 on non-interference in the internal affairs of States. Why then is NATO actively engaged in supporting armed groups of youths, many of whom are not even Libyan?

Why is NATO using armed force to aid terrorist mercenaries shipped in from Egypt and Tunes against Libyan civilians?

Why did the Libyan uprising start on the frontiers and not in the capital city, Tripoli? Why is the vast majority of the capital city firmly behind Colonel Gaddafi? Why are most Libyans in other parts of the country taking a stand with the Government and against the groups of thugs you support with your military hardware?

Why do you support people who commit atrocities? Why do the people of the towns they “liberate” fight them off with guns? Why are they hated across Libya?

Why is NATO strafing civilians and civilian structures with military hardware, against Article 3 of the Statute of The Hague International Penal Court which states clearly that one criterion for indictment for war crimes is:

“Attack or bombardment, by whatever means, against undefended cities, towns, villages, buildings or houses”.

Another clause of the same Article 3 could also be invoked:

“Massive destruction of cities, towns or villages or destruction not justified by military necessity”.

The attack on Libya’s water supply network on Friday July 22 and the attack on the factory making pipes for the supply system on Saturday July 23 in al-Brega were not covered under “military necessity” in which case, under Article 3, this was an act of wanton destruction of civilian structures with military hardware. This renders NATO liable for trial by its own court, the ICC at The Hague;

Why is NATO aiding terrorists which by the definition of its own member states are on the list of proscribed terrorist groups?

There is evidence that armed groups fighting inside Libya include the Libyan Islamic Fighting Group (LIFG) which according to the British Government: “The LIFG seeks to replace the current Libyan regime with a hard-line Islamic state. The group is also part of the wider global Islamist extremist movement, as inspired by Al Qa’ida. The group has mounted several operations inside Libya, including a 1996 attempt to assassinate Mu’ammar Qadhafi” and for which reason is on the Home Office list of proscribed terrorist groups (1);

Why did NATO not aid the UNSC to reach a peaceful solution to this problem, something which the Libyan Government has been trying to achieve from the beginning? Under the UN Charter, Chapter VI, Article 33, member states must “seek a solution by negotiation, enquiry, mediation, conciliation, arbitration, judicial settlement, resort to regional agencies or arrangements, or other peaceful means of their own choice”.

Did NATO do this in the case of Libya? No, it used a false flag event, namely the massacre of civilians by “rebel” forces (the allegations must be investigated).

Why did NATO not convene the Military Staff Committee of the UNSC? Under the UN Charter, Chapter VII, Article 46: “Plans for the application of armed force shall be made by the Security Council with the assistance of the Military Staff Committee”. Such committee was never convened.

This is a violation of the UN Charter rendering Resolutions 1970 and 1973 (2011) void, as indeed is the response by NATO;

Chapter VII, Article 51 refers to the right of States to defend themselves against armed insurgency:

“Nothing in the present Charter shall impair the inherent right of individual or collective self-defence if an armed attack occurs against a Member of the United Nations, until the Security Council has taken measures necessary to maintain international peace and security. Measures taken by Members in the exercise of this right of self-defence shall be immediately reported to the Security Council and shall not in any way affect the authority and responsibility of the Security Council under the present Charter to take at any time such action as it deems necessary in order to maintain or restore international peace and security”

in which case NATO had no reason to attack the Libyan Arab Jamahiriya.

Why is NATO continuing to arm the terrorist elements in Libya, why is NATO placing boots on the ground, why are NATO forces making raids on the Libyan coastline, why are French contingents in the western mountains, why is the French Foreign Legion involved in the fighting, why is NATO not inspecting vessels ferrying weapons to the terrorist elements, all of these in direct contradiction of the terms on UNSC Resolutions 1970 and 1973 (2011)?

Why is NATO committing war crimes in its attempts to murder individuals? Without any formal declaration of war, NATO’s strikes against civilian structures come outside any possible conditions imposed by rules of engagement, in which case the armed attack against a civilian residence occasioning the murder of Muammar al-Qathafi’s son Saif al-Arab al-Qathafi and three of his grandchildren would occasion a case for prosecution; furthermore other strikes against structures where Muammar al-Qathafi was alleged to have been would constitute cases for prosecution for attempted murder;

Why is NATO violating the terms of the Geneva Conventions in Libya? Violation of the Geneva Conventions by NATO: Under the Geneva Convention IV, Article 3 (a): “To this end the following acts are and shall remain prohibited at any time and in any place whatsoever with respect to the above-mentioned persons: (a) violence to life and person, in particular murder of all kinds:”

Armed attacks with military hardware against civilian structures occasioning murder, grievous bodily harm of actual bodily harm render NATO liable under this clause.

NATO does not represent the collective will of humankind, NATO is a criminal organization which commits murder and attacks civilians arming terrorists and involving itself in the internal affairs of sovereign nations, all against international law, NATO violates the UN Charter, NATO violates the UNSC Resolutions, NATO violates the Geneva Conventions. NATO therefore does not have the right to represent anybody; it is no more than the military wing of the lobbies which control the policies of its member states.

We did not vote for NATO, we do not want NATO. Either NATO listens to the collective will of humanity or else it will suffer the consequences of its actions. You can only spit in the wind for so long. No future development inside Libya will free NATO from prosecution for the crimes mentioned above and whatever development there may be, NATO will not “win” anything in this conflict. How can you “win” a game on an uneven playing field with three times as many players?

Timothy Bancroft-Hinchey

Pravda.Ru

(1) http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/publica...ter-terrorism/
proscribed-terror-groups/proscribed-groups?view=Binary …

Persons to be included in legal processes for indictment:

Anders Fogh Rasmussen (Denmark) NATO Secretary-General; Charles Bouchard (Canada), Commander of Operations; Nicolas Sarkozy, Édouard Guillaud (France); Rinaldo Veri, Commander Allied Maritime Command (Italy); David Cameron, Sir Stuart Peach (UK); Barack Obama, Carter Ham, Sam Locklear (USA); Harald Sunde (Norway), Abdullah II (Jordan); Hamad bin Khalifa al Thani (Qatar), Khalifa bin Zayed al Nahyan (UAE); Sverker Goranson (Sweden) and the Defence Ministers Pieter de Crem (Belgium), Anuy Angelov (Bulgaria), Gitte Lillelund Bech (Denmark); Panos Beglitis (Greece); Hans Hillen (Netherlands); Gabriel Oprea (Romania);Carme Chacón Piqueras (Spain); Ismet Yilmaz (Turkey).

----------


## galantarie

Dr. Moussa Ibrahim August 21st Press Conference on NATO Massacre in Tripoli
Posted: 2011/08/22
From: Mathaba	    


When NATO has lost the war and the west has collapsed from the falsehood it is built upon, clear documentation will show the media war, never clearer and with more proofs than Libya. Another reason NATO does not want to stop so as to hope to avoid future prosecution for crimes against humanity.



Tripoli (mathaba) -- The world is responsible and witness to the crimes being committed against Libyans in Tripoli, with NATO increasing bombing on and around Tripoli to offer support to rebels entering the previously peaceful city. The death toll last night 20th August was 376 dead and almost 900 injured. This includes NATO attacks on check points, army, soldiers and streets and neighbourhoods, others committed by rebels.

Confirmation from Libyan General People's Committee for Health has meanwhile come to light with statistics showing that since midday 21st August up to 11pm, during 11 hours of violence, with now 1300 have been killed in Tripoli alone and 5000 injured and the hospitals cannot cope.

The world can see that a peaceful city where journalists were living for many months is being attacked by NATO and attacking the heart of a peaceful civilian city, an army that is in defensive positions, and is attacking volunteers who came out of their houses, leaving their mothers, fathers, sisters and brothers,
to defend their city and NATO gives direct air cover to these armed gangs who have no political project.

The rebels want revenge, filled with hatred, supported by tribal conflict and bitterness from recent years, to destroy this city, especially the tribes, citizens and neighbourhoods that are well known for supporting Muammar Qaddafi.

We expect the death toll to rise beyond anyone's imagination. Supported by the might of NATO, without which the armed gangs would not be able to move a meter, face our army and tribes and families and volunteers, but because NATO kills anything that moves in front of the rebels, the rebels are able to advance.

We appeal to the world, to the heart of this world. People in my city are being killed, day in and day out, without any way out without any possible way for negotiations. We have talked before that you cannot condition peace, you have to sit down, talk and then discuss everything. Who has the right to take an agenda outside the peace talks, and say you cannot discuss this.

We said before we have accepted the African Union road map, we accept negotiations and talks, we can sit down with all parties, achieve peace and agree how to move forward for Libya, but no one wants to listen because all NATO cares about is to destroy the Libyan political system so that it can have a political system that will fulfil its own desires, not the desire of the Libyan nation, but the desires of NATO.

A most significant proportion of the Libyan people made their views very clear when they came out on the streets [with green flags and photos of Muammar Qaddafi], in their millions. Should these people not be heard, listened to and believed?

1300 dead, 5000 injured, in just 11 hours, our hospitals are unable to cope with such a disaster, the red cross is here in Tripoli while hoping to help, but the security situation is quite difficult.

We are very resilient and still very strong, we have thousands and thousands of fighters still remaining, who have nowhere to go but to fight, so this will increase and increase and the death toll will increase because each side is terrified of the other side if they will win. So let us suspend all military operations and violence.

NATO can order the rebels to stop immediately, we can order our troops and volunteers to stop immediately and then we sit. And the same as the rebels have their leader or leaders who will lead their negotiations and without them the rebels would be lost or destroyed, we too have our leader, Muammar Qaddafi. We need him to lead us for peace and a way out of this. If you take Muammar Qaddafi out of the equation a whole side will collapse and become an easy pray for the other side. That is why people are fighting for Qaddafi.

You cannot deprive millions of people of the leader they choose and they want and let them be easy pray for a vengeful, hateful side, disorganized, without a proper leadership, you saw them they killed their own commander of their army, they are penetrated with Al-Qaida elements, they are very tribal.

So we hold the world responsible. They have already committed crimes in Tripoli, they have burned houses in Tajoura, in Souk el Juma, in Tashnoun, in Al-Arada, they have kidnapped people, they have killed people walking in the streets who were ordinary citizens just because they were well-known supporters of the government, not military people but just normal civilians, they have attacked shops they have taken money from shops, and the fight is not over.

We are really fighting them and defeating them in many neighbourhoods, and yet although they haven't suffered yet, they have already started their wave of crimes. If burning houses, burning cars, kidnapping people, killing people in the streets is not crimes, then what is. The world cannot claim that it did not know.

Since early morning you know you need to stop this disaster from taking place. As for us, we will fight, we have whole cities on our side, they are coming en masse from everywhere to protect Tripoli to join the fight, people have the right to fight for themselves, and their families and their property and their future.

People will not give up. I talk to people and ask why are you fighting and the answer is always: I have no other way out. I would want peace, to sit down, negotiate and stop this madness, if I don't fight I would be killed, because I belong to a family that supported the government, or I belong to a tribe that made its voice clear, or I belong to a neighbourhood... so people are terrified and fighting out of fear, and the other side (rebels) are fighting out of fear as well.

NATO should not provide immediate and direct support for one side in a civil war. This is illegal and immoral. One side is killing and NATO is giving them support.

NATO will be held responsible, morally and legally, for the deaths taking place in Tripoli, this night, last night and in the coming nights. They cannot say that this was not expected to happen. They are rocketing our city and they have indeed killed many children, many men and many women. We will fight because we have the right to. We have the leader Qaddafi, he led us in this confrontation for dignity and our freedom from NATO's agendas. Qaddafi should lead us for our peace, our democracy, and our negotiation. -- mathaba #
http://www.mathaba.net/news/libya

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i know i'm probably asking for obvious reassurance, but PLEASE tell me somebody else on this forum is horribly disgusted and infuriated by what has/is happening to Libyans and by the US involvement in all of this!

i literally feel sick to my stomach today.

----------


## specsaregood

So they got him or what?

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> i know i'm probably asking for obvious reassurance, but* PLEASE tell me somebody else on this forum is horribly disgusted and infuriated by what has/is happening to Libyans and by the US involvement in all of this!* i literally feel sick to my stomach today.


of course. many are

and many don't know what to believe 

and many just believe what they are force fed by the media

the media blackout and disinfo seems familiar, no ?

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

awaiting some better news

----------


## pcosmar

> awaiting some better news


As am I, But it may be a while before we see it.

Revelation 19:11-16

----------


## lucky_bg

> i know i'm probably asking for obvious reassurance, but PLEASE tell me somebody else on this forum is horribly disgusted and infuriated by what has/is happening to Libyans and by the US involvement in all of this!
> 
> i literally feel sick to my stomach today.


me too

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> As am I, But it may be a while before we see it.
> 
> Revelation 19:11-16


we are on the brink

----------


## Revolution9

> i know i'm probably asking for obvious reassurance, but PLEASE tell me somebody else on this forum is horribly disgusted and infuriated by what has/is happening to Libyans and by the US involvement in all of this!
> 
> i literally feel sick to my stomach today.


These pricks are insane, irresponsible and incompetent.*Legally they should all be deep sixed into solitary awaiting trial in front of all the world.

Rev9

----------


## devil21

How can anyone believe anything the media says?

http://news.yahoo.com/gaddafi-run-re...010729502.html

----------


## galantarie

Dr. Moussa Ibrahim August 21st Press Conference on NATO Massacre in Tripoli
Posted: 2011/08/22
From: Mathaba	    


When NATO has lost the war and the west has collapsed from the falsehood it is built upon, clear documentation will show the media war, never clearer and with more proofs than Libya. Another reason NATO does not want to stop so as to hope to avoid future prosecution for crimes against humanity.



Tripoli (mathaba) -- The world is responsible and witness to the crimes being committed against Libyans in Tripoli, with NATO increasing bombing on and around Tripoli to offer support to rebels entering the previously peaceful city. The death toll last night 20th August was 376 dead and almost 900 injured. This includes NATO attacks on check points, army, soldiers and streets and neighbourhoods, others committed by rebels.

Confirmation from Libyan General People's Committee for Health has meanwhile come to light with statistics showing that since midday 21st August up to 11pm, during 11 hours of violence, with now 1300 have been killed in Tripoli alone and 5000 injured and the hospitals cannot cope.

The world can see that a peaceful city where journalists were living for many months is being attacked by NATO and attacking the heart of a peaceful civilian city, an army that is in defensive positions, and is attacking volunteers who came out of their houses, leaving their mothers, fathers, sisters and brothers,
to defend their city and NATO gives direct air cover to these armed gangs who have no political project.

The rebels want revenge, filled with hatred, supported by tribal conflict and bitterness from recent years, to destroy this city, especially the tribes, citizens and neighbourhoods that are well known for supporting Muammar Qaddafi.

We expect the death toll to rise beyond anyone's imagination. Supported by the might of NATO, without which the armed gangs would not be able to move a meter, face our army and tribes and families and volunteers, but because NATO kills anything that moves in front of the rebels, the rebels are able to advance.

We appeal to the world, to the heart of this world. People in my city are being killed, day in and day out, without any way out without any possible way for negotiations. We have talked before that you cannot condition peace, you have to sit down, talk and then discuss everything. Who has the right to take an agenda outside the peace talks, and say you cannot discuss this.

We said before we have accepted the African Union road map, we accept negotiations and talks, we can sit down with all parties, achieve peace and agree how to move forward for Libya, but no one wants to listen because all NATO cares about is to destroy the Libyan political system so that it can have a political system that will fulfil its own desires, not the desire of the Libyan nation, but the desires of NATO.

A most significant proportion of the Libyan people made their views very clear when they came out on the streets [with green flags and photos of Muammar Qaddafi], in their millions. Should these people not be heard, listened to and believed?

1300 dead, 5000 injured, in just 11 hours, our hospitals are unable to cope with such a disaster, the red cross is here in Tripoli while hoping to help, but the security situation is quite difficult.

We are very resilient and still very strong, we have thousands and thousands of fighters still remaining, who have nowhere to go but to fight, so this will increase and increase and the death toll will increase because each side is terrified of the other side if they will win. So let us suspend all military operations and violence.

NATO can order the rebels to stop immediately, we can order our troops and volunteers to stop immediately and then we sit. And the same as the rebels have their leader or leaders who will lead their negotiations and without them the rebels would be lost or destroyed, we too have our leader, Muammar Qaddafi. We need him to lead us for peace and a way out of this. If you take Muammar Qaddafi out of the equation a whole side will collapse and become an easy pray for the other side. That is why people are fighting for Qaddafi.

You cannot deprive millions of people of the leader they choose and they want and let them be easy pray for a vengeful, hateful side, disorganized, without a proper leadership, you saw them they killed their own commander of their army, they are penetrated with Al-Qaida elements, they are very tribal.

So we hold the world responsible. They have already committed crimes in Tripoli, they have burned houses in Tajoura, in Souk el Juma, in Tashnoun, in Al-Arada, they have kidnapped people, they have killed people walking in the streets who were ordinary citizens just because they were well-known supporters of the government, not military people but just normal civilians, they have attacked shops they have taken money from shops, and the fight is not over.

We are really fighting them and defeating them in many neighbourhoods, and yet although they haven't suffered yet, they have already started their wave of crimes. If burning houses, burning cars, kidnapping people, killing people in the streets is not crimes, then what is. The world cannot claim that it did not know.

Since early morning you know you need to stop this disaster from taking place. As for us, we will fight, we have whole cities on our side, they are coming en masse from everywhere to protect Tripoli to join the fight, people have the right to fight for themselves, and their families and their property and their future.

People will not give up. I talk to people and ask why are you fighting and the answer is always: I have no other way out. I would want peace, to sit down, negotiate and stop this madness, if I don't fight I would be killed, because I belong to a family that supported the government, or I belong to a tribe that made its voice clear, or I belong to a neighbourhood... so people are terrified and fighting out of fear, and the other side (rebels) are fighting out of fear as well.

NATO should not provide immediate and direct support for one side in a civil war. This is illegal and immoral. One side is killing and NATO is giving them support.

NATO will be held responsible, morally and legally, for the deaths taking place in Tripoli, this night, last night and in the coming nights. They cannot say that this was not expected to happen. They are rocketing our city and they have indeed killed many children, many men and many women. We will fight because we have the right to. We have the leader Qaddafi, he led us in this confrontation for dignity and our freedom from NATO's agendas. Qaddafi should lead us for our peace, our democracy, and our negotiation. -- mathaba #
http://www.mathaba.net/news/libya

----------


## galantarie

http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=628231
NATO puts hit on French journalist

Thierry Meyssan, a French journalist and writer, 22 August 2011 at 5: 55 Paris and Libyan time was threatened by foreign sрies at the hotel Rixos in Tripoli who are there under the guise of being journalists. During the chaos that ensued on the weekend, files were exposed showing several of the western journalists to be spies for the British SIS and the American CIA.

In the middle of the day August 22 it was reported that there was a threat to shoot Thierry Meyssan and his companion. They got proposals for political asylum from five countries, but they could not get to these embassies. Since then, we did not have any news about them. NATO ordered killing Thierry Meyssan and three other honest journalists: Mahdi Nazemroaya, Julien Teil, Mathieu Ozanon.

The threat to kill Thierry Meyssan is thought to have nothing to do with Tebels: NATO is suspected, because the Americans wanted Thierry in 2001, because he wrote a book in relation to the 9/11 events at the towers in New York disproving the official US version of events.

Since 2007, President Nicolas Sarkozy, himself a known CIA agent for America, removed his security, and thus Thierry Meyssan was forced to live in Lebanon.

----------


## galantarie

A US lawmaker fiercely opposed to NATO’s role in the Libya conflict called Tuesday for the alliance’s military chiefs to be held to account under international law for the deaths of Libyan civilians.
“Otherwise we will have witnessed the triumph of a new international gangsterism,” 
http://www.activistpost.com/2011/08/...or-libyan.html

----------


## galantarie

Olga Sokolova writes:  
One of British Special group got ambushed by soldiers of the 32nd Brigade. Up to seven of the seventeen that were part of a subversive group, were killed. Turned out to be captured a resident of Tripoli agreed for $ 300 special forces to become a conductor for special forces . all killed were British soldiers of Arab origin. According to the head of the rebels voiced in Benghazi Mustafa Abdul Jalil for three days of fighting in Tripoli, killing about 400 militants and 2,000 were wounded.
        Britain may send in their troops on the ground of Libya. Such a scenario around Libya, did not rule in the Office of Cameron. ... According to the press service of the British prime minister, such a deployment ... not excluded, if such a request will be made by the opposition of the TNC ... In Libya already are operating officers of British special forces SAS, which ... "support" tracing Qaddafi. As reported by the local press today, British military officers and intelligence agents from MI6 played a key role in planning the "Battle of Tripoli".

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Olga Sokolova writes:  
> One of British Special group got ambushed by soldiers of the 32nd Brigade. Up to seven of the seventeen that were part of a subversive group, were killed. Turned out to be captured a resident of Tripoli agreed for $ 300 special forces to become a conductor for special forces . all killed were British soldiers of Arab origin. According to the head of the rebels voiced in Benghazi Mustafa Abdul Jalil for three days of fighting in Tripoli, killing about 400 militants and 2,000 were wounded.
>         Britain may send in their troops on the ground of Libya. Such a scenario around Libya, did not rule in the Office of Cameron. ... According to the press service of the British prime minister, such a deployment ... not excluded, if such a request will be made by the opposition of the TNC ... In Libya already are operating officers of British special forces SAS, which ... "support" tracing Qaddafi. As reported by the local press today, British military officers and intelligence agents from MI6 played a key role in planning the "Battle of Tripoli".


  even though i don't know the source, i have no trouble viewing this as accurate.

----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie



----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> 


Intrepid Speech

----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie

PAID WELL BY THE CIA/NATO:
   they have invaded TRIPOLI by the SEA:

----------


## galantarie

NATO FORCES (including Americans) boots on the ground at a Shopping Mall in Libya:

----------


## galantarie

“We do not and will not accept any authority other than the authority that we chose with our free will which is the People’s Congress and People’s Committees”
http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=62835

----------


## Wicklowwolf

This is an interesting documentary explaining how Libya has been set up by NATO.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Now the real deal of Karmis being killed?

http://www.indianexpress.com/news/ga...rebels/839175/

Gaddafi son Khamis dead: Libyan rebels      

*Khamis dead,  Gaddafi son,  Libyan rebels,  Libya news* *Posted: Tue Aug 30 2011, 09:10 hrs*  * Tripoli*

                                                 Libyanh leader Muammar Gaddafi's son Khamis,  whose death has been prematurely announced several times during the  Libyan conflict, was killed south of Tripoli and buried, a rebel  spokesman said. 
One of the rebel leaders confirmed to me that  Khamis was killed somewhere near Tarhuna, about 80 kilometres south of  Tripoli, the opposition justice and human rights minister Mohammed  al-Allagy said. 
He may have been killed in battle. The rebel leader said he had been buried, Allagy added. 
Rebel government spokesman Mahmud Shammam backed  the report, telling a press conference that Khamis had been killed  between Tarhuna and Zliten. 
Khamis was killed, a leader of the revolution in  that region told me so. (...) I haven't seen the photos of the body but  that leader told me and I believe him, Shammam said. 




The rebels said on Sunday that Khamis may have been  killed the day before in a clash between their fighters and pro-Gaddafi  forces. 

Rebel military spokesman  Ahmed Omar Bani said on Saturday that Khamis could have been one of  several people killed when rebel fighters in Tarhuna intercepted a  military convoy with several brand new Mercedes vehicles. 
As our fighters were trying to block the passing of the convoy, they were violently attacked and shot at, said Bani. 
The brigade in Tarhuna responded and hit two vehicles in the convoy, killing their occupants. 
We faced strong resistance (from the pro-Gaddafi  convoy) to protect these two cars which is why they were totally  destroyed and burned with their occupants caught in the crossfire, he  said.

----------


## galantarie

KHAMIS IS ALIVE --just more LIES. He is not at all dead!  Why do you keep publishing the lies????? 


_Support for leader of the revolution Muammar Gaddafi_
Breaking news:
A battalion lead by _Khamis Gaddafi attacked the emirate army* that is stationed in Azzawiyah and inflicted them heavy losses._ - Al rai tv
Il y a 8 heures 

Khamis just led another fresh battle this morning into victory  for  the JAMAHIRIYA !
and, the picture you posted is of SAIF al-Islam al-Gadhafi, NOT KHAMIS al-GADHAFI !!!   
And thirdly, Aicha went to Algeria ONLY to safely give birth in a clean hospital to a baby girl. In a few days, she will be returnig back to 

LIBYA: She and Mom and brothers are NOT seeking assylum in Algeria or anywhere's else.

----------


## galantarie

@ HOLLYWOOD  all LIES, KHAMIS IS STRONG, alive and very well:


 From:
*Support for leader of the revolution Muammar Gaddafi*
Breaking news:
A battalion lead by Khamis Gaddafi attacked the emirate army* that is stationed in Azzawiyah and inflicted them heavy losses. - Al rai tv
Il y a 8 heures · 

Many NATO mercenaries from QATAR and UAE were killed or captured as Prisoners of War, by Khamis.

----------


## galantarie

The Elite Plan for a New World Social Order (SEPT./OCT. 2011 for New Dawn 128)
A new global system is being imposed, warns political researcher and educator Richard Moore, and carbon credits are part of the agenda.
Konstantyn Scheglikov writes on 06 septembre 13:43
ATTENTION!
Corrupted Mass-Media again and again tries to provoke uncertainty and panics in Libyan nation ranks among people which combating agressors all over the country. In this purpose they published in some newspapers yet another lie about significant armored vehicle convoy from Libya crossed border with Nigeria and family of Leader and Leader himself are in this convoy. It is false as well like reports regarding Saif al Islam death, KHamis death and another false Mass Media reports.

----------


## galantarie

TRANSLATION:



> Peace be upon your viewers, I would like to apologise for my prolonged absence but we are fighting a battle for the good of all Arabs, Muslims & the world.
> 
> We are fighting in squares, rooms, valleys and villages. Therefore we often do not find the time to communicate with the media, despite our knowledge of the importance of media.
> 
> We are not fighting just armed rebels; we are fighting NATO, one of the biggest military forces despite its lack of morality and crippled morale.
> 
> We are under a complete siege in terms of communication and media and other perspectives however our consciousness is alive and our hearts are beating. The radiance of resistance and struggle beams from within us; we attain this from our piousness and our religiousness.
> 
> We have decided to either win or to be martyred with courage, like our brothers, sons, women and children. We will continue with this struggle until we are victorious.
> ...

----------


## galantarie

BANI WALID
(so you see, NATO has NOT stopped the bombing of BANI WALID. It is continuous. NATO just told that lie to the press to make a victory of the rebels seem valid—But, Thank God, so far the rebels and the foreign mercenaries leading them, have NOT been successful, even with the constant NATO bombs.)
BUT (SADLY) THIS UPDATE:
07 SEPT 2011 early hours of the nightly-MORNING

Konstantyn Scheglikov writes:

“NATO troops prepare to attack the civilians of the city of Bani Walid this night or tomorrow morning. They have a unique opportunity to seize the city, killing all the defenders. To achieve their goal they will use prohibited cluster and phosphorous bombs and chemical weapons. They are losing the war to a small state, so they are dangerous. Their crimes must not go unpunished.”

They will then blame the chemical weapons and cluster bombs on Gadhafi forces.

Marina Bajic writes:
After 10 days of agony, trying any way to get in touch with my friend, who is located in the Bani Walid, and thinking of the worst-I do not know who all addressed,hardly that I have received accurate information …. Then my phone rang, from Bani-my friend calls me!!!!!! Here’s some news from the locals  ))) Rats were trying to enter, but have absolutely no chance to enter the city as whole areas is under control ov Libyan army. He told me to pass to you all, not to watch news-and because i am convinced that none of it is true.They (NATOand rats) had seemingly won the media war, but on the ground is completely different.The only problem they have(ppl in Bani) is bombarding. He tolg me that NATO keep bombarding Bani savagely. Ali that will be resolved soon.

Attempts to bribe the SGP advocates city Beni Walid has led nowhere
06 September 2011, 18:12 ["Arguments", Alexander Grigoriev]

Photo from fatratt.ya.ru
Contrary to Western news agencies reported that the new authorities of Libya, allegedly failed to agree on the surrender of the city of Beni Walid, trying to bribe his protectors failed. Moreover, tonight they’ve inflicted significant casualties on the attacking side.
“Beni Walid stands as the Brest fortress in 41-m. attempted to bribe elders tribe Varfalla, which took place last night, completely failed. Proponents of the so-called “Council” offered several million dollars in cash to only hang out in the city of green flag. A few hours have been destroyed a few reconnaissance attack groups that tried to penetrate the city, with a view to opening positions in the action. Was also hit by a remotely-piloted aircraft, barražiruûŝij over the city. Fire from the ground damaged two helicopters, “mentioned in the communication Assistant Gaddafi, former Commander of Soviet and then Russian units special forces Lieutenant Colonel (Ret.) Ilya Koreneva, received the” Arguments “.
In a statement provided by e-mail also States that “a legitimate leader of the Jamahiriya is situated in the country. And Libya, he did not leave. His son Khamis, who recently was awarded the title of general′skoe, conducted a successful operation against the occupiers in Tripoli. And other supporters destroyed armored vehicles pulled over to the rebels in the area of the city of Sirte.
According to Koreneva, military-political situation in Libya “deadlocked”. “The poorly armed rebels have not the slightest chance without land support for NATO to take the city of Beni Walid, Sirt, Sehbu. And land support, including by special units of NATO significantly reduced after they suffered heavy losses in Tripoli and on the border with Algeria. ”
It should be noted that independent evidence statement Koreneva we have. However, as there is no evidence and unsubstantiated allegations of rebels claiming that supposedly took Beni Walid.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/07/wo...pdate&emc=aua2
Libyan Rebels Press Gains as Some Loyalists Are Said to Flee
Youssef Boudlal/Reuters (NY TIMES LIES)
Libya’s Transitional National Council negotiators and tribal elders from Bani Walid met in a mosque near the city to talk about a peaceful surrender on Tuesday.
By ANNE BARNARD, ADAM NOSSITER and ALAN COWELL
Published: 06 September 2011
TRIPOLI, Libya — Rebel negotiators pressed fighters loyal to Col. Muammar el-Qaddafi in the town of Bani Walid to surrender on Tuesday amid reports of loyalists fleeing the country….
On Tuesday, Al Jazeera television said Libyan forces had struck a deal with loyalists in Bani Walid and planned to enter the town later in the day. But by early afternoon, there was no indication that they had done so.

Throughout Monday, rebel forces continued to observe the one-week extension given to Bani Walid to surrender, and the rebels’ acting minister of defense, Jalal al-Dghaili, said talks with supporters of Colonel Qaddafi there were continuing, according to the chairman of the transitional council’s media committee, Jalil el-Gallal. Rebel attention was focused on Bani Walid because figures from the Qaddafi government were last seen fleeing there, about 100 miles southeast of Tripoli.

Negotiations were continuing in the beleaguered holdout coastal city of Surt as well, said Mr. Busin, the military’s press liaison.

As the talks continued with loyalists from Bani Walid, rebel forces remained 60 miles from the town on both eastern and western approaches to the small city, but had left a road open to the north to allow families to flee if they wanted to do so, rebels at checkpoints near the city said.

http://news.argumenti.ru/world/2011/09/123530?type=all

Попытки ПНС подкупить защитников города Бени-Валид пока ни к чему не привели
6 сентября 2011, 18:12	 [«Аргументы.ру», Александр Григорьев ]

Фото с fatratt.ya.ru
Вопреки сообщениям западных информационных агентств о том, что новым властям Ливии якобы удалось договориться о сдаче города Бени-Валид, попытка подкупа его защитников провалилась. Более того, сегодня ночью они уже нанесли ощутимый урон атакующей стороне.
«Бени-Валид стоит, как Брестская крепость в 41-м. Попытка подкупа старейшин племени Варфалла, которая была осуществлена сегодня ночью, полностью провалилась. Сторонники так называемого «совета» предлагали несколько миллионов долларов наличными, чтобы только повесить в городе зеленый флаг. Через несколько часов были уничтожены несколько разведывательно-штурмовых групп, которые пытались проникнуть в город с целью вскрытия позиций обороняющихся. Также был сбит дистанционно-управляемый летательный аппарат, барражирующий над городом. Огнем с земли повреждено два вертолета», – об этом говорится в сообщении помощника Каддафи, бывшего офицера советских, а затем российских подразделений специального назначения подполковника в отставке Ильи Коренева, поступившем в «Аргументы.ру».
В заявлении, присланном по электронной почте, говорится также, что «законный лидер Джамахирии находится в стране. И Ливию он не покидал. Его сын Хамис, которому на днях было присвоено генеральское звание, провел успешную операцию против оккупантов в Триполи. А другие сторонники уничтожили колону бронетехники повстанцев в районе города Сирт».
По мнению Коренева, военно-политическая ситуация в Ливии «зашла в тупик». «У слабо вооруженных повстанцев нет ни малейшего шанса без сухопутной поддержки НАТО взять города Бени-Валид, Сирт, Сехбу. А сухопутная поддержка, в том числе действиями специальных подразделений НАТО, значительно сокращена после понесенных ими тяжелых потерь в Триполи и на границе с Алжиром».
Следует отметить, что независимых подтверждений заявлению Коренева у нас нет. Однако также нет никакого подтверждения и голословным заявлениям повстанцев, утверждающих, что якобы взяли Бени-Валид.

6 septembre 17:22
Contrary to Western news agencies that the new authorities of Libya, allegedly failed to negotiate the surrender of the town of Beni Walid, an attempt to bribe his defenders failed. Moreover, tonight they have already inflicted significant damage attacking side.

“Beni Walid stands as the Brest Fortress in the 41st. An attempt to bribe the elders of the tribe Varfalla, which was conducted last night, completely failed. Proponents of so-called “advice” offered several million dollars in cash just to hang in the green flag. A few hours later were destroyed by a few intelligence-assault teams who tried to infiltrate into the city to tap the positions of the defenders. Also was hit by remote-controlled aircraft loitering over the city. Fire damaged the ground, two helicopters, “- stated in a message assistant Gaddafi, a former officer in the Soviet and then Russian special forces colonel, retired Koreneva Elijah, received a” Argumenty.ru. ”

In a statement sent by e-mail also states that “the legitimate leader of the Jamahiriya is situated in the country. And he never left Libya. His son, Khamis, who recently was awarded the rank of general, led the successful operation against the occupation forces in Tripoli. But other supporters of the rebels have destroyed an armored column near the town of Sirte. ”

According to Koreneva, political and military situation in Libya “has reached an impasse.” “The poorly armed rebels has no chance without the support of NATO to take the land of the Beni-Walid, Sirte, Sehbu. A land support, including the actions of special units of NATO, greatly reduced after they have incurred heavy losses in Tripoli and on the border with Algeria. ”

It should be noted that independent confirmation of the statement Koreneva we have not. However, as there is no evidence and allegations the rebels, who claim that allegedly took Beni Walid.
http://www.facebook.com/l/jAQBPgeTCA...23530?type=all # fulltext








*
The one killing civilians is NATO*
06.09.2011
http://english.pravda.ru/opinion/col...illing_nato-0/

g
So much for Colonel Gaddafi bombing his people – this has been proved to be wholesale fabrication, fantasies belonging to cloud cuckoo land, yet bandied about as the “truth” by supposedly reputable media outlets. Their credibility, along with NATO’s, has been lost under the sands of Libya, whose heroic people continue to resist these satanic forces

Start the violins: The people of Libya, uneducated and oppressed, who had to go abroad for health, didn’t have jobs, didn’t have food, held down by a corrupt regime, rose up against an evil dictator and (sobs) helped by the heroic pilots of NATO, which followed all the rules, did not equip the “rebels” and did not put boots on the ground, (raise the volume) they took power. “Gaddafi” is now a fugitive and (crescendo) the remnants of his “regime” crumble like his “compound” did. Stop the violins. CUT!

Offstage left: a voice in a megaphone yells BULL$#@!! A stunned silence. The westerners in the audience fidget in their seats, some bald pates are glistening in embarrassment. Men look shifty and uneasy, some women are close to tears. Enter front stage the commentator.

Ladies and gentlemen I am sorry to say that some of you are not going to like what you hear, but I am going to say it anyway. Those of you who feel uncomfortable with the truth can leave by the rear exit where you will find the WCs and those newspapers you like to read piled up beside the toilets. Background noise is provided in there by the compromised TV channels. Now for those who are interested… here is my story…

When your house is burgled and you catch the burglar inside, what do you do? Do you simply give him the keys and say OK I will not resist, it is all yours now? I don’t think so. I think you grab the nearest weapon you have to hand and smack him as hard as you can over the head, preferably on the temple and at the very least put him out of action before you call the police.

But in this case it is no good calling the police because they are on the side of the burglar. So what do you do?

Muammar al-Qathafi’s Libya was an embarrassment to the western side of the international community, whose people know nothing of the Jamahiriya Government. Those who criticise Libya under Colonel Gaddafi have probably never informed themselves about his tremendous humanitarian record, about his social schemes and projects which empowered Africans and which freed millions of people from the yolk of suffocating interest payments to western banks.

They have not bothered to research his energy policy, which was distributing resources among his people, directly, and insisting that Libya should not get 10% of the proceeds of its own resources while western companies creamed 90% off the top. Nobody has bothered to investigate the healthcare system, in which if a Libyan cannot get the healthcare he or she needs, then the Government pays for them to go abroad, if they cannot get the education they want they can apply for a government grant to study abroad. In western countries they do not get a grant, they end up heavily in debt.

In Libya, the Government gives people a 50,000 USD gift when they get married to buy a house. They also get 50% of the price of a car and gasoline /petrol is 14 cents a liter. Jobs are guaranteed – if Libyans do not work it is because they do not want to, and food is heavily subsidised. Farmers get given land and tools and seeds for free.

For David Cameron’s UK, for instance, a country where getting a job is a drama, keeping it another, getting a home virtually impossible these days for a young family, dental care is a luxury, healthcare is in general terms heavily criticised (“Mr. X. have you any idea how much money you are costing the NHS?” Yes – that was actually said to a person three weeks before he died)…the Jamahiriya is an embarrassment. While his Government dishes out heavily biased draconian measures on youths who acquired a plasma TV screen while MPs sitting in his House of Commons did exactly the same thing, except they acquired their plasma screens by stealing from the British taxpayer, eh what?, the Libyan Jamahiriya is living proof that Britain has a lot to learn and Cameron would do well to take a page out of the good Colonel’s book.

But what happens? Tired of Muammar Gaddafi’s humanitarian schemes (yes, he stood in the front line against terrorism and yes he was the first to issue an arrest warrant against bin laden and al-Qaeda) and galvanised by the hatred of all the lobbies who lost out with his African Union, NATO swings into action.

Thousands of nice crisp flags are mass produced somewhere in Asia no doubt and along with thousands of foreign mercenaries, pour into Libya from the East (Egypt) and west (Tunisia). Why else did the “rebellion” start outside the capital, where not so long ago 1.7 million people turned out to defy NATO and support the good colonel?

NATO then finds a few leaders amongst Al-Qaeda types holed up in Guantanamo and aware of a separatist element in the east of Libya, sends marauding gangs of thugs to ransack Government property, torching buildings and slitting people’s throats in the streets, particularly Negroes, instigating a riot in which someone opened fire on the crowd to create a casus belli. Except the one that opened fire was not a Gaddafi supporter. It was one of the NATO/terrorists.

Soon defeated, NATO upped a gear, breaking the laws governing the conflict by sending in first advisors, then special forces from Qatar and the UAE and then its own special forces, thousands of them as it developed a novel way of taking a city. First you cut off its electricity supply (war crime) and water supply (war crime) and commit cyber terrorism acts against its telecommunications (war crime), then you bomb it continuously so that nothing can move (war crime) and you use Apache helicopters to strafe civilians defending themselves (war crime, I believe the US Congress will have something to say about this). After this you send in your special forces (war crime) after implementing a media blackout (war crime) and then you threaten journalists who tell the wrong story (war crime).

After that you allow thousands of these bearded thieves, serial rapists and racists to gather outside and then when all resistance has been crushed by these murdering cowards from the air, you say “Go have some fun, boys”. And by God do they have fun, they make Lynndie England and the American torturers at Aby Ghraib look like fairy godmothers.

Then you get your media to lie about how it is all “over” and everything is back to normal, if only the “last remnants” of the “regime” would call it a day and stop spoiling the peace. But Ladies and gentlemen, this is far from over. The Libyan Armed Forces continue to control the majority of the country, fighting continues in Tripoli, the people detest the rebels and NATO and any “victory” is sure to be short-lived because the second NATO pulls out, the entire country will flare up in a sea of flames. So Mr. Cameron, what was that about spending cuts on public services? How much did you say you were spending per week in Libya? Oh you didn’t say anything? OK then, wasn’t it 32 million pounds and rising?

This is NATO’s fault, not Colonel Gaddafi’s. As I said, when a burglar violates your home, you fight back. It is wrong to aid terrorists, it is wrong to take sides in internal conflicts, it is wrong to tell lies and it is wrong to commit war crimes.

Whatever the outcome of this, if this was a soccer match, Colonel Gaddafi 10 NATO 0. Now Ladies and gentlemen, tomorrow’s bedtime story will be the probability of NATO and its leaders sitting in a court defending themselves, facing at best a very long prison sentence or even better, if the court could be in a country like Iraq, where…

Bows…leaves backstage right. (Applause) (Calls for “encore”)

Timothy Bancroft-Hinchey

Pravda.Ru

----------


## galantarie

https://www.facebook.com/notes/bodhi...21271654639866

Bodhibrian Souter, mercredi 7 septembre 2011, 09:23
'Nine months after that meeting, in August 2010, US-president Barack Obama signed his secret „Presidential Study Directive 11„, in which he ordered all US government agencies to prepare for a wave of regime changes in the Middle East and Northern Africa. What is known in the public about this Presidential Study Directive 11 is proof that Barack Obama is either a master of witchcraft or it was him himself, who secretly orchestrated what is known as „arab spring" – calling it leading from behind. And as it happens, many of those people, mainly bloggers, whom Razan Ghazzawi met back in 2009 in Beirut, became well known for their role in these US-led from behind regime change operations. '

http://nocheinparteibuch.wordpress.c...mes/#more-1597

----------


## galantarie

"Qaddafi discarded the false divide between religion and political science, the secular and the sacred, faith and reason, and was thereby able to articulate a paradigm that is holistic/ integralist, reflecting a total reality – an African reality. Quite simply, secular European discourse is unable to comprehend and advance ideology such as the Third Universal Theory, precisely because this ideology acknowledges the transcendental and metaphysical dimension of human civilization and existence. As such, this ideology provides us with an alternative model for social and political reconstruction and transformation, in synergy with our culture and traditions. It invites us to finally reject and move beyond the vulgar economism and materialism of the Eurocentric ideologies of Marxism and liberal capitalism, which were thrust upon Africa and the 'Third World' as part of the imperialist project." (DENNIS SOUTH)

----------


## galantarie

Libyan Leader Muammar Qaddafi Speech on 08 September 2011
Posted: 2011/09/08
From: Mathaba	 http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=628579

In a speech early this morning, *8th of September* aired as per usual on Syrian Arrai (Opinion) TV. *Brother Leader Muammar Qaddafi addressed the Libyan people and a summary of his speech is as follows:-
*



> To our brave Libyan people that are resisting; the land of Libya is your property and your right from the days of your grandfathers and great grandfathers.
> 
> Those that attempt to revoke it from you; are the insiders , foreign backed mercenaries and stray dogs, those foreigners that have resided in Libya for a long time that attempt to take the land of your grandfathers away from you.
> 
> This is impossible we will never leaver the land of our grandfathers, their families back then where spies for Italy, and nowadays are spies for France and Britain the same sons are following in the footsteps of their fathers and grandfathers; the steps of dishonor.
> 
> These rats and armed scum; are examples of their grandfathers. Each one of them is a clone and a mock-up of traitor-ship, they aren’t Libyan, ask about any of those that are backed by NATO; that destroys Libyan infrastructure and kills Libyan children; you’ll find that his grandfather and his dad where traitors. They carry the genes of traitors.
> 
> Do you think those who carry the genes of traitors from their grandparents and great grandparents are going to decide the fate of the Libyan people? These people when they realize that the Libyan people have turned up the ratchet and have refused to accept them they revert to the dirty tricks of the villainous Arab TV channels and the gulf donkeys.
> ...

----------


## galantarie



----------


## devil21

So *galantarie*, what's the real word on the ground in Libya these days?  I dont believe anything whatsoever coming from the MSM.   You seem to be on top of things.

----------


## galantarie

123VivaDjazair le 14 sept. 2011
Thanks to vsMRK for uploading the video/audio

As with all message that do not contain the actual voice of Gaddafi, one has to exercise a degree of caution, but since it appears that Alrai TV is the source of the footage and because Dr Moussa Ibrahim said that Alrai tv can be trusted then it's fair to assume that the message is authentic.
This message only meant for he the Russians and the Chinese for obvious reasons, I hope China and the Russia do as Qaddafi asks and assume their responsibilities by stopping the bombing and allowing Libyans to sort out their problems.
Russia and China will never be trusted again if they allow the carnage to continue, they must not give another mandate to NATO to continue the slaughter of civilians in 
Libya﻿ ....

----------


## galantarie

At this very moment SARKOZY is stepping onto Libyan soil.  
CTM0001 seen @ 2011-09-15 09:50 CET it's the name of his flight.


Remember too that the atrocities are throughout Libya, not just in Sirte, or BANI WALID or Brega or Misrata....

see: 
http://theorbo1.wordpress.com/2011/0...riya-incognito


LATEST: BOTH SARKOZY AND CAMERON VOWED TODAY TO KEEP UP THE BOMBING!!! Where are they getting all these bombs????

----------


## galantarie



----------


## HOLLYWOOD

The NEW WORLD ORDER powers have moved into Tripoli... for their Ports, Crude Oil, Nat Gas, and H2O tables. Sarkozy and Cameron licking their chops for the constant flow of fuels to Europe.  Propaganda Pic for the dumbfounded of the planet. Article is from Reuiters/A-J so bear with their bias.

http://english.aljazeera.net/news/af...272660658.html



*Sarkozy and Cameron flew in to Tripoli under heavy guard on Thursday, to be hailed by Libya's new leaders [Reuters]*    French and British leaders have travelled to Libya to congratulate  the country's new rulers, the first visit by Western leaders since  Muammar Gaddafi was ousted from power last month.
 Thursday's joint visit to Tripoli by Nicolas Sarkozy and David  Cameron came as Libyan fighters continued their battle for control over  Sirte.
 The two leaders met with National Transitional Council (NTC) leaders  in Tripoli and are to fly to Benghazi, where the council is still based.
 The French president and UK prime minister had defied many doubters  at home to help bring about a NATO- bombing campaign that succeeded in  helping to end Gaddafi's 42-year rule.
 At a news conference held under heavy security, the men offered  continued military support against Gaddafi loyalists holding substantial  parts of the country, as well as in the hunt for the former leader and  others wanted for crimes against humanity.
 Mahmoud Jibril, the NTC interim premier, spoke of "our thanks for  this historic stance" taken by the two European leaders, whose backing  for the February uprising drew a hesitant US and some Arab governments  into a war that did not always look set to end well for the rebels.
 "This is not done. This is not over," Cameron said in pledging  further aid. "There are still parts of Libya that are under Gaddafi's  control. Gaddafi is still at large and we must make sure that this work  is completed."

He said a Franco-British move at the UN on Friday  could mean London alone unfreezing $19bn of assets, while also offering  help with disarmament and healthcare for the injured.
 With a clear eye on public opinion at home, Cameron drew attention to  the case of a boy wounded by a grenade at his school who would be  treated by British specialists, while Sarkozy rebuffed suggestions of  self-interest in the war, declaring: "We did what we did because we  thought it was just".
 Al Jazeera's Anita McNaught, reporting from Tripoli, said that the leaders' visit was "all about building confidence".
 "Of course, France and Britain took leading roles in the intervention  in Libya, but it's much more important now, in this post-Gaddafi  period, that France and Britain be also seen to be leading the  recovery," she said.
 "Right now, some of the mistakes made in Iraq and Afghanistan are not being made here."
 Laurence Lee, reporting from London, said Cameron was happy to add the Libyan "foreign policy success 
to his resume ... Clearly it's very easy compared to Tony Blair's [experience] in Iraq."
 And Al Jazeera's Jackie Rowland, reporting from Paris, said, "Sarkozy  is seeing this as the mother of all photo opportunities, as he's  running extremely low in opinion polls in France".
*'Merci Sarkozy'*
 The visiting leaders appear to be popular on the streets of Libya,  where "Merci Sarkozy" and "Thank you Britain" are common graffiti  slogans.
 Mustafa Abdel Jalil, the head of the NTC, strongly denied talk of  "under the table deals for Libya's riches", though he did say key allies  could expect preferential treatment in the future.
 While insisting no deals had been cut in advance of France and  Britain backing the rebellion against a ruler with whom both had been  improving relations, Abdel Jalil said: "As a faithful Muslim people ...  we will appreciate these efforts and they will have priority within a  framework of transparency".
 At the press conference following Thursday's meeting, Sarkozy said  that there were no closed-door business deals and that France was not  expecting preferential treatment.





Other states which did business with Gaddafi, notably China and  Russia, have been concerned that their lukewarm attitude to the NTC may  cost them economically.

 While Abdel Jalil stressed a desire to allocate contracts on the best  terms for Libya, and to honour existing contracts, he said some could  be reviewed.
 Those deals signed by Gaddafi which were skewed by personal  corruption could be cancelled, he said - noting he had served as a  minister under the old regime and knew its secrets.
 McNaught said Libyans were not opposed to Western or other business interests.
 "One of the most crucial things that the NTC has said again and again is that we will honour existing contracts," she said.
 "Because, in truth, the pause button was hit. What Libya needs most  of all right now is for those countries that had ongoing business here  to pick up where they left off."
 Western countries and North African neighbours are anxious to welcome  Libya into the international community, not least so it can restart  lucrative oil production frozen by six months of war.
 Recep Tayyip Erdogan, the Turkish prime minister, is expected in  Libya on Friday. Mohammed Kamel Amr, Egypt's foreign minister, is also  due to visit.
*'Proved the sceptics wrong'*
 Libya fighters seized Tripoli more than three weeks ago but the NTC  has not yet been able to safely establish a government in a capital  still bristling with armed men from disparate groups. 







Cameron offered Jibril and Abdel Jalil a personal vote of confidence,  saying they had "continually proved the sceptics wrong", and urging  them to continue a "generous" policy of trying to include different  groups in government and avoiding reprisals against those who took  Gaddafi's side.

 But the country is deeply divided, as many of its new rulers hail  from Benghazi in the east, while the fighters who won the battle for  Tripoli mostly come the west. 

The NTC has promised to name a more inclusive government lineup within days.
 Abdel Jalil said he would only declare "liberation" - and hence set  the clock ticking on a 20-month timetable to free elections - once the  NTC controlled all Libya's territory.
 A senior US envoy visited Tripoli on Wednesday to show support for  Libya's new leaders, saying the NTC was getting the country's many armed  groups under control and that the aftermath of Libya's uprising would  not be dominated by one faction.

Jeffrey Feltman, the assistant  secretary of state for Near Eastern affairs, met Abdel Jalil, on  Wednesday, becoming the first official of the Obama administration  to visit Tripoli since Gaddafi's government fell last month.

*'Inching towards Sirte'*
 Interim government forces are besieging one of those last bastions,  Bani Walid, 180km south of the capital, along with Gaddafi's hometown,  Sirte, on the Mediterranean coast and Sabha, deep in the southern  desert.
 "The fighters entered the Sirte area but did not reach the city," Al  Jazeera's Hoda Abdel Hamid reported from Ajdabiya, as rebels moved onto  Gaddafi's hometown from the south and west. 
 "They pushed from the west to al-Gharbiyat bridge and then retreated  to Wadi Jarif, a valley about 36km away from the city centre." 
 "But there is growing concern about the fate of civilians," our  correspondent said, referring to the continuing "crackdown by Gaddafi  loyalists on the rest of the population".
 And, after a week of fighting, NTC forces at Bani Walid have been  urging people to leave before rebel fighters try to storm the town.
 Scores of cars packed with families left Bani Walid on Wednesday as  NTC forces broadcast messages telling them to go and handed out free  petrol to help them evacuate.

----------


## galantarie

Yesterdays conference of Dr. Moussa Ibrahim:



What comments do you have on the visit of Sarcozy, Cameron and Levy to Libya? _




> This visit have many meanings. First of all, it was carried out under tight security situation in Tripoli because they came in military planes and were surrounded by huge military defence, and they moved from M’eteega Airport to the hotel where they made their conference using helicopters because they know perfectly that the Libyan fighters and moujahidin are found everywhere in the city.
> 
> As we said earlier, they came to collect the fruits of their seeds. They are afraid of the race of USA and other NATO nations toward the Libyan cake as they see it, so they hurried to Tripoli to make their deals with the traitors, and to guarantee their grasp over the Libyan oil first, then the Libyan rebuilding, and there they are talking about rebuilding the country they destroyed, with the infrastructure, the schools, the hospitals, the houses, the factories with the Libyan money,
> 
> so they are gaining when they are destroying, and they are gaining when they are rebuilding…and they are certainly not rebuilding the country. Also, every colonial country has its men and agents. The role of these countries is to enforce the position of their agents, and to present political figures which are considered to turn in their orbit. For these reasons, I assure you and all the free people in Libya and the world, the war is far from finished, and we are still able to resist and win. I know what I am talking about, and I know why we will win.
> 
> So I am asking all the honourable people of Tripoli to make a civil disobedience and stop going to their working places, in order to delay hugely this project whose goal is to remove the independence and identity of Libya for years. This negative resistance and civil disobedience will help our fighters, composed of young volunteers and the Libyan army in Zaiwya, Zliten, Sorman, Sibrata, Jufra and Ghat, to continue in their fight and to rearrange themselves, in preparation for the march very soon.
> 
> So, this visit made by Sarkozy and Cameron is an announcement for the start of this colonial project. For this reason, the country sovereignty and freedom is in danger, and every Libyan citizen has a sacred role and a compulsory duty of carrying on his own duty on his personal level by not complying with the colonialists and the traitors.
> ...




_ All those who are calling us wish you victory. Also, the Arabs from the other countries wonder how you are doing inside Libya and are wondering whether you need any help. Do you need any kind of humanitarian help from the Arab countries?:
_




> If you could see the wonderful sights I am having about the people here, you would feel very reassured both you and all the viewers. There are thousands of young volunteers, who are fighting on different fronts, and we welcome anyone who would like to stand by our side, and I can give you the information and the ways to contact us so you can inform those who want to contact us according to worked plan. However, I ask our Arab brothers to help us from their country by standing in front of their government and demand them to stand by the Libyan legitimate government and to bury this colonial project, to demand the sheikhs to stand by our sides…


Par : STOP THE WAR IN LIBYA. WE DEMAND IT

----------


## galantarie



----------


## devil21

^^^^^
That last video claims that NATO "militias" are planning to use poison gas throughout the country on Sept 18!  Definitely something to watch.  Sure doesn't look like this war is over, no matter how hard the NWO frontmen in HOLLYWOOD's picture try to portray it as a done deal.  I guess that's why they are heavily guarded.

----------


## galantarie

*Al Jazeera slanders Kucinich in an effort to delegitimize his opposition to the unauthorized war in Libya*
By* Madison Ruppert*
Editor of End the Lie
http://endthelie.com/2011/08/31/al-j...-war-in-libya/

Dennis Kucinich (Photo: Wikimedia Commons)



> The prolific propaganda house out of Qatar known as al Jazeera is at it again, this time claiming that an internal Libyan document offers proof of how Dennis Kucinich was attempting to build up a defense for Gaddafi’s second son, Saif al-Islam.
> Their coverage of this also emphasizes that Kucinich was looking for evidence of the rebels’ ties to al Qaeda.
> However, they paint this as if Kucinich was looking for “any possible links within rebel ranks to al-Qaeda” in order to defend Saif al-Islam and sue the United States, NATO and United Nations.
> One must question the legitimacy of anything presented by the rebels, as they are admitted liars who will happily deceive the international community so long as it serves their interests.
> I have previously covered just a few of the many examples of these lies and disinformation, and I think this most recent instance could very well be another example of how rebels and their apologists either misrepresent the facts or lie completely to benefit themselves.
> Kucinich has already proven the al Jazeera coverage to be misleading and illegitimate in a statement to the Atlantic Wire in which he said, “Al Jazeera found a document written by a Libyan bureaucrat to other Libyan bureaucrats. All it proves is that the Libyans were reading the Washington Post… I can’t help what the Libyans put in their files… Any implication I was doing anything other than trying to bring an end to an unauthorized war is fiction.”
> Of course the al Jazeera coverage made it appear that Kucinich had a close relationship with the Gaddafi regime and was attempting to work with them to provide a defense for Saif al-Islam in the ICC.
> Another interesting point brought up by the al Jazeera coverage is the claim that David Welch, the former Assistant Secretary of State under the George W. Bush administration, advised the Gaddafi regime to utilize foreign intelligence agencies to undermine the rebel movement.
> The alleged minutes claim that Welch advised the Gaddafi regime to use Israel to funnel intelligence that could impede the uprising.
> ...


Other Sources:
Secret files: US officials aided Gaddafi – Al Jazeera
Rebel spokesman to Haaretz: Libya needs world’s help, including Israel’s – Haaretz
Report: Libyan rebels seek Israel’s support - YNet News



More at EndtheLie.com - http://EndtheLie.com/2011/08/31/al-j...#ixzz1Y9ZGk22d

----------


## galantarie

16.09.2011 NIGHT!!! Breaking news.
Spokesman for the Libyan government *Dr. Moussa Ibrahim* some minutes ago.


Key points of his phonecall:

1)All attempts aimed at penetrating our front failed and we have the ability to continue for months and months, although the fierce attack and bombing by nato is unbelievable
2) Qatar today wants to make its people not look extremists , they said they were liberals like Mahmoud Jibril, backed by France and Britain, the biggest ally of the groups that destroy and kill in the name of religion.(crusaders )
30Algeria is also targetted because its a major economical power in Africa and has vast resources and also follows the anti imperialistic and humanitarian way in politics and refuses to bow to the dogs of imperialism.
4) We know that there are differences between the countries of NATO, Turkey, France and other demons, but they have found common ground to divide Libya for their economical profil.
5)Is not a conspiracy against Libya alone, the conspiracy is against Egypt, Algeria, Libya,all the ountries that have made a vast economy and that have a lot of natural resources.
6)Arabs should know that this is the launch of the project of colonialism in North Africa, and we are targeted by the project because we are the owners ( meaning the onews that have the knowledge and keep on holding ) of Arabism and Islam and humanity.

There is no demonstration on Sunday, this was confirmed by Dr. Musa Ibrahim and is only an ambush of rats of NATO , so spread the news to those that didnt hear
And God is great

* Finally, he said *to not listen Internet news publication in order not to take advantage of the enemy to make you into a state of panic and muddle and when we want to give orders and instructions we will do it through Arrai channel.*

Thanks you* brother Dr. Mousa Ibrahim* for clarifiying to people that they dont need to fall in traps of NATO dogs.
( We have to add here that the site of _Libyan Liberal Youth_ was the first one to announce that the news of the so caled uprising where false and 
*NATO* trap. )
Von: Libya Liberal Youth to publish the facts for Libya tomorrow

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Hah... @ least 100 armed vehicle convoy to protect the 2 clowns... What's that tell you? 

Al-Jazeera is another Propaganda Public Relations Firm for the US government... I wonder how much covert US "Black Funds" were spent on A-J

<a  href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2nMJITRctY"  target="_blank">

----------


## galantarie



----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*NATO Extends Libya mission for another three months*

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...7KD01U20110921

                  BRUSSELS, Sept 21 |          Wed Sep 21, 2011 9:55am EDT         

  (Reuters) - NATO agreed on Wednesday to a three-month extension of its air and sea campaign in Libya as the country's new rulers try to dislodge well-armed Gaddafi loyalists holding out in several towns.
   The agreement to extend the mission, which NATO took full control of on March 31, was reached at a meeting of ambassadors of the 28 NATO states in Brussels, a NATO diplomat said.
 It was the second three-month extension to the mission that has involved a campaign of air strikes and a naval mission to enforce a U.N. arms embargo.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> *NATO Extends Libya mission for another three months*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...7KD01U20110921
> 
>                   BRUSSELS, Sept 21 |          Wed Sep 21, 2011 9:55am EDT         
> 
>   (Reuters) - NATO agreed on Wednesday to a three-month extension of its air and sea campaign in Libya as the *country's new rulers try to dislodge well-armed Gaddafi loyalists holding out in several towns*.
>    The agreement to extend the mission, which NATO took full control of on March 31, was reached at a meeting of ambassadors of the 28 NATO states in Brussels, a NATO diplomat said.
>  It was the second three-month extension to the mission that has involved a campaign of air strikes and a naval mission to enforce a U.N. arms embargo.


surprise surprise.  i thought the Libyans were rejoicing in the street to be freed of the oppressive Gadhafi regime.  nevermind the beheadings, rapes and murders and the race/culture strife caused by all the "freedom" spreading.  3 more months of Libyans being blown up by NATO sounds like a plan.

another mind ****.

and it's old news here.  *while* it's occurring.  on to the next adventure....

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Sarkozy get's his partner's oil machine corporation running in Libya.

*France's Largest Oil Corporation, Total Plans To Resume Output At 41,000 B/D Libya Field-Exec*
Published: Sep 21, 2011

   By Benoit Faucon 
   Of DOW JONES NEWSWIRES 

TRIPOLI -(Dow Jones)- Total SA's (TOT) Libyan joint-venture plans to  resume oil production at its 41,000 barrels-a-day Al Jurf offshore field  on Friday, Sept 22, 2011, the chairman of the company's joint-venture said Wednesday,  *making it the first foreign company to resume crude output following the  toppling of Moammar Gadhafi.*

The project has "a plan to start (production) Friday by sunrise," Ahmed  Abulsayen, chairman of the operators committee at Mabruk Oil, told Dow  Jones Newswires in an interview Wednesday.

Production could be restored within 10 days of the restart to 41,000  barrels a day and exports would follow three weeks later, Abulsayen  said.

Most of Libya's output of 1.6 million barrels a day was shut down after a  civil war erupted in February. But state-owned company Arabian Gulf Oil  Co. managed to restart oil production earlier this month.

Unlike many onshore fields which production can't yet restart because  oil hubs have been damaged, Al Jurf relies on an offshore platform which  was not attacked during the conflict.

- By Benoit Faucon, Dow Jones Newswires; benoit.faucon@dowjones.com

----------


## NiceGoing

> Sarkozy get's his partner's oil machine corporation running in Libya.
> 
> *France's Largest Oil Corporation, Total Plans To Resume Output At 41,000 B/D Libya Field-Exec*
> Published: Sep 21, 2011
> 
>    By Benoit Faucon 
>    Of DOW JONES NEWSWIRES 
> 
> TRIPOLI -(Dow Jones)- Total SA's (TOT) Libyan joint-venture plans to  resume oil production at its 41,000 barrels-a-day Al Jurf makingoffshore field  on Friday, Sept 22, 2011, the chairman of the company's joint-venture said Wednesday,  * making it the first foreign company to resume crude output following the  toppling of Moammar Gadhafi.*
> ...


<snip>

Wow, there's Bravery for you!  Walking right into the opposition territory, boldly!   

Hmmmm!!
Well, _good luck_ with that---as they say.

----------


## galantarie

News from Dennis South and T. West:
http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=628751%3Frss 
Gaddafi now has at least 10,000 Tuaregs at his disposal (and maybe more), and some of them

have crossed into Libya to help him fight. I believe they are now part of his security squad. But the

other thing that happened, and that was reported even by the mainstream press, is that Saadi Gaddafi,

who the press had attempted to give the impression that he had left the fight by going to Niger, has

re-entered the fight. And he has the support of those 10,000 Tuaregs. I do not know if he brought

all of them, but my understanding is that thousands of them are now IN LIBYA. The Tuareg council had a

meeting of 3 or 4 different representatives of the Tuareg tribes of the Sahara. And they issued a WARNING

to Niger: If you interfere with Gaddafi, we will overthrow your government. The Tuaregs are KNOWN,

by military experts, to be the worlds top desert fightersbarring none.

7. Other Saharan tribes and sub-tribes are rallying behind Gaddafi. These are non-Libyans and fiercely loyal

to Gaddafi.

8. Theres a gradual trickle of Arab fighters, from other countries, coming to Libya to fight alongside Gaddafi.

That is a big surprise, quite frankly (though it shouldnt be). If this trend continues, it could be quite

interesting, and quite positive for the Jamahiriya.

9. Although most all of Tripoli is in the hands of the rebels, LDF sniper-marksmen are popping off

rebels left and right, using silencers. Also, Tripoli hospitals are FILLING UP with European mercenaries

who are being shot by fighters of the resistance. Its guerilla warfare.

10. There is mass chaos in Benghazi, the HQ of the rebels. Residents are flying the green flag,

in defiance of the rebels. Al-Qaeda, which from the outset has been a major NATO-supported

component of the rats wants Mustafa Abdul Jalil, head of the rebels, dead, and they actually

announced that. The rebels themselves are fighting against each other, even on the battlefield.

11. The Egyptian army has not been able to stop Arab tribes from cross the Egyptian border and

going into Libya to help Gaddafi.

12. The rebels have no chain of command, and this week they fought each other about that.

13. Some of the rebels are simply leaving the battlefield, after having attained the loot that

they wanta phenomenon that Dr. Webster Tarpley predicted would happen.

14. DEBKAfile, a top Israeli military/intelligence news organ, wrote a very, very strong and

interesting article in which they said, in effect, that now that Gaddafi is out in the desert, he

has MORE power than when he was in Tripoli. There is now time to regroup and to plan.

15. Khamis al-Gaddafi is fighting SO well and so brilliantly, that Russian military experts

that are watching the war closely stated, yesterday I think it was, that Khamis has EARNED,

on the battlefield, the rank of GENERAL. That is huge. Not because of the rank title, but

because this means that NATO, in Khamis alone, is in DEEP $#@!.

16. Mustafa Abdul Jalil, the head rat, was forced to admit, right in front of his French masters,

that Gaddafi and the Jamahiriya HAS ALL OF LIBYAS GOLD. Thats right. Libyas gold is in the

hands of the Jamahiriya, and its a LOT of gold that will allow the Jamahiriya to fight for a long

time to buy anything it needs. Libya is amongst the top 25 countries in terms of gold reserves,

as I understand it.

My hope is that NATO has opened up a huge can of worms that will sweep across all of North

Africa. The Saharan tribes have a deep reverence and respect for Gaddafi. They are not controlled

by any of the governments in the region and have always lived their own life of independence

and taken nothing from the various governments in parts of: Algeria, Niger, Mali, Burkina Faso,

Chad, Libya.

DEBKAfile pointed out that Gaddafi now has free reign to roam over 5 or 7 African countries, in

the desert, and that it is impossible [that's the word that was used by DEBKAfile] for NATO to

that distance, which is about 682,000 square miles, if my memory serves me correctlymaybe more.

The whole world is waking up to what the Libyan slogan means: All power, all wealth and all

arms in the hands of the people.

The Tuaregs made an announcement that was also a WARNING to the rebels. They said something

like, Only those people can cross our deserts WHO WE LIKE. And they dont like the rebels. The

rebels slaughtered a group of Tuaregs in Libya and are carrying out ethnic cleansing (genocide)

against Blacks in the limited areas they now control in Libya.

About Algeria: Algeria is helping Gaddafi. I refuse to believe that theyre not. Its clear to me

that they are. They have to, because Algeria shares a long border with Libya, and the AQIM

(Al-Qaeda in the Maghrib) is causing problems. Algeria is handling them very well. But they

are 4,000 strong, and Western and Russian intelligence says that they have more weapons

than anybody in the area.

Algeria will not be able to play the games that other Arab countries play. Thats my belief.

Also, it is known that some Algerians have stormed some city and fought and removed some

Al-Qaeda people.

Another factor is TIME. My hopeand its only a hopeis that even the Arabs are going to

learn just who Gaddafi is. Time is allowing millions of people [quite literally] to learn more

about Gaddafi. Those who, before, hated him, are now LOVING him. Everybody likes the

underdog that FIGHTS BACK.

----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie

Update on Libya war – September 22nd, 2011
Posted: 2011/09/23
From: Mathaba	 http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=628761

Media hides: Rebels fell into trap at Sabha and were routed
By Dennis South

Compilation from various independent sources

Tunisia army went into action with unknown groups on the border with Libya

Thursday, 22.09.2011

According to a source at the army command of Tunisia, fighting took place for several hours the the desert, south of the border, RIA “Novosti” reported.

According to incoming reports, militants with heavy machine guns crossed the border. No casualties have been reported in this fight between the Tunisian military and the militants, who have not been identified.

In the past few months in this region of Tunisia, the Libyan militant NATO-rebels have repeatedly violated Tunisia’s border, and this has led to armed clashes between the Tunisian military and the rebels.

The rebels often use the border regions of Tunisia for “tactical maneuvers” in the confrontation with the popular forces of leader Muammar Gaddafi and the Libyan Jamahiriya defense forces. Violations of the Tunisian border by the rebels was a regular occurrence during the operation to seize the capital of Libya, Tripoli, with the ground invasion launched on August 21st, which resulted in mass killings and mass graves with estimates of upwards of 50,000 civilians killed in the first week of the invasion alone.

Sirte is too strong for the rebels

Thursday, 22.09.2011

Gaddafi wanted Sirte to become the capital of a united Africa and it is the site of the headquarters of the African Investment Bank, which together with the African Monetary Fund (HQ in Yaounde, Cameroon) and African Central Bank (HQ in Abuja, Nigeria) which were to launch this September with a $42 billion fund to set Africa free from the International Monetary Fund (IMF) and World Bank. The USA stole the $32 billion contributed for this African project that would have prevented private banker control over Africa, thus preventing the project from proceeding.

The citizens of Sirte fiercely resisted the rebel attackers, who were forced to retreat in panic. Bani Walid still remains under the control of the Libyan Jamahiriya. This although the city has been under constant bombing for a month and constant missile attacks, as well as having its water supply cut off, food sources bombed by NATO, and being ringed by rebels who prevent anyone going into or out of the city thus enforcing a siege. NATO is thus deliberately starving an entire city into submission, and absolutely not protecting civilians, and committing war crimes while the world remains silent in the absence of pictures.

Nevertheless, rebel militants have been unable to take Sirte and Bani Walid, the other city which has faced the same fate for the past month, and both of which are fiercely protected by the forces of the Libyan Jamahiriya and its popular symbolic leader Muammar Qaddafi who handed all power, wealth and arms to the people in 1977 and resigned his government position in 1979. The rebels retreated in panic, says Al Jazeera, a channel financed by the CIA and which launched the war on Libya via fake “news” reports.

The rebels met particularly fierce resistance about 50 km east of Sirte (population – 100 thousand people, located 360 km east of Tripoli), in the Khamsin. They claim they did not have enough firepower to respond to the forces of the Libyan resistance.

The rebels prepared for an attack on Bani Walid, and on September 9 the NATO-rebel TNC leadership declared that the rebels had entered Bani Walid. As it turned out later, their attack was repulsed and the town was again shelled by the Air Forces of NATO and 17 foreign mercenaries of NATO, mostly French, with 2 Brits and 1 Asian (possibly a Gurka or from Brunei) were captured and are still held prisoners by the Libyan Defense Force.

The rebels claimed to have taken the city of Sabha on the evening of September 21st, in yet another staged media lie.
http://www.youtube.com/user/InomineX#p/u/0/jblZZKEm_fo

The NATO-rebels were routed. Sabha remains under full control of the Libyan Jamahiriya as does over 85% of the country. Sebha is the largest town in the Libyan desert, with a population of 100 thousand people. Military bases placed at Sabha make it a strategically important city.

Meanwhile, NATO has decided to extend its war against Libya for another three more months to provide cover for the rebels from the air. Many military bases in the region of Sirte and Bani Walid were destroyed by NATO airstrikes. According to Syrian TV which has reliable sources in Libya, NATO bombed a hospital in Sirte yet again.

General News

Thursday, 22.09.2011

Interrogations of 17 foreign mercenaries captured in Bani Walid have begun. The Libyan authorities have stated that upon their completion of the interrogations, the prisoners will be presented to the media. This would be a blow to the authorities of all the Western nations. The impact would be strong if the prisoners would be shown on television. Whether or not western TV stations show this, and to what extent, remains to be seen.

NATO no longer knows how to organize support for the rebels on all fronts. Meanwhile there is mobilized and organized resistance from the Libyan supporters of the Jamahiriya as well as growing world wide support. The rebels continue to disintegrate with insurmountable rifts between the TNC political and military commanders, and the commanders in the field, as well as between the TNC politicians themselves who have shelved indefinitely the announcement of their “committee” as well as between the rebels on the ground who are divided along tribal, ideological, and motivational lines.

Bani Walid. There were at least 57 rebels reported killed, and in the order of hundreds known to be captured. There were 25 pickup trucks captured.

Tarragon. Arriving here, the rebels believed they would be safe, but here they were simply destroyed. Corpses of rebels are littered throughout the city which put up a stiff armed resistance against the invaders.

Murzuk: Murzuk is a small town in the region Fezzan, near Sheba. It was announced by some media reports that Saadi Gaddafi has arrived there accompanied by thousands of Tuareg soldiers. Authorities from neighboring Niger have argued that it was under Gaddafi’s control.

Misrata: Fierce fighting took place yesterday between the rebel factions for control of the city which covers a vast area and throughout the 7 months of war by US-NATO against Libya, has never been under complete control of the NATO-rebels.

News from the front

Thursday, 22.09.2011

Sabha (major city in an oasis in the south): The traitors (NATO-mercenary-rebels), who entered the city without a fight, were lured into an ambush that will go down in history as a legendary achievement. The cries of “Allahu Akbar” (God is Great) served as strong inspiration for the defenders of the Jamahiriya.

The rebels who entered the city, were quickly rounded up and the others fled. There were 45 rebels killed, and hundreds taken as prisoners. Their flight took place amidst big confusion. The world media fail to report on this.

Tripoli: There is very bad news for the rebels in Tripoli. There are intense clashes happening in Tripoli every single day. Rebels are either killed or being kidnapped every day by the armed citizens who are furious at the mass murder, pillage and destruction caused by the lawless rebels (also known as rats) and their helping themselves at force to any house and its contents. The situation for the rebels is becoming more difficult, as the citizens of Tripoli who have put up with an unbearable life since the invasion, are resisting.

Al-Zhufrah: In al-Zhufrah, after NATO bombing ended, Libyan militias, along with the Libyan Defense Forces, attacked the camp of the rebels. Dozens of rebels were killed and many were wounded.

Observers note:

The extension of NATO operations in Libya, by three months, demonstrates the utter failure of NATO countries to break a tiny nation of 6 million people. NATO, supposedly the most powerful military alliance in human history, is an alliance of cowards, gangsters, psychopaths, racists, genocidal maniacs, drug addicts (literally), liars, thieves, and mental deficients, especially Rasmussen and Obama.

Libya: a pause between battles

Thursday, 22.09.2011

Some reports say the rebels have halted fighting against the masses of the Libyan Jamahiriya, supposedly due to lack of ammunition, said the commander of ground operations. It could be a ploy to get themselves more ammunition or to misinform the Libyan Defense Forces.

Green Committees intercepted a phone conversation
http://mathaba.net/news/?x=628745

between two rebels, in which one was complaining of not having received arms and ammunition from Qatar, as had been promised. In addition, the rebel command structure virtually doesn’t exist, so maybe none of them even knew whose responsibility it was for re-supplying (logistics). Also, the rebels are actually fighting each other, and may be hesitant to supply ammunition to a rival rebel faction that might turn their weapons against them.

Commander Mustafa Ben Dardef, from the team that walked 5 kilometers from the occupied areas of Sultan, located east of Sirte (370 km from Tripoli), said that his men would cease to conduct combat operations for one week. “We will stop fighting for a week. We are faced with the fact that we do not have enough ammunition,” he said. “The main goal for now is to maintain progress and to establish a strong line of defense in Sultana, 30 kilometers east of Sirte,” he said.

The rebel commander was also asked whether the fighting will cease in other parts of the front and in other areas, to which he replied that he had asked other sections of the front to cease fighting so that their actions could be coordinated, but he has yet to hear from them.

This after the rebels had given repeated “final deadlines” for the city of Sirte to surrender of face massacres. China, Russia and other world powers have bought the media lies, and are also not cooperating with the Libyan Jamahiriya, which is winning this war. On return to peace, the Libyan Jamahiriya will deal instead of with governments and corporations, with citizens and small companies run by citizens, thus encouraging and offering solidarity with the masses around the world who are taking power into their hands.
http://www.peoplesconference.org/

Lessons of Sirte and Beni Walid: London and Paris are preparing for the occupation of Libya?

Thursday, 22.09.2011

TNC (NATO-rebel political council) leader Jibril, in answering the question, posed by a reporter of a TV news station, as to whether or not he believed that the attempted [but failed] storming of the cities of Sirte and Bani Walid would create an irreconcilable conflict between the TNC and the Warfalla Tribe, shamelessly, publically, and with apparent mental ease, said the following: “Yes, this is serious. The Warfalla Tribe will retaliate. But the French and the British are much stronger than the Warfalla Tribe, and we ask them to stay on for as long as it will be necessary.”

This was said openly, unambiguously, with no need for interpretation, and no alternative interpretation available. So, the future of Libya’s rebel leader is seen in the form of confrontation with his own citizens, and his hope that his French and British masters will destroy his own people.

It is worth noting that, despite the June 1, 2001 NATO [false] claim that it had destroyed 80% of the Libyan Defense Forces, and that the LDF was “completely demoralized,” and “shackled by the blows of NATO,” and that the Libyan Jamahiriya (people’s democracy) had run out of money to finance the LDF, the LDF is not only continuing to fight fiercely, but has, within the last two weeks, had 16 major military successes against NATO
http://mathaba.net/news/?x=628751

and the rebels. Just to be clear, that means 16 major military defeats of NATO and rebels.
http://mathaba.net/news/?x=628751

Obviously, the Libyan Jamahiriya and the Libyan Armed Forces are no where near defeat, and, in fact, still control between 85 to 90% of Libya, although some reports put that figure at between 75 to 85% of Libya.

No one is hiding the fact that the war in Libya is being fought between the Libyan Armed Forces and NATO. The role of the rebels is to pose for the cameras, chant slogans, and recite monologues about “freedom.”

Immediately after his visit to Tripoli by President Sarkozy and Prime Minister Cameron, the rebels became greatly inspired [What a pitiful display, happy that their European masters had visited them!!] So, in celebration of the visit of their masters, they set out in 900 pickup trucks and 100 tanks, and rushed to assault the cities of Bani-Walid and Sirte, which had previously been bombed for several weeks by NATO aircraft, only to be once again crushed by the Libyan Defense Forces, the Jamahiri green volunteers, and the armed citizens of those cities.

A NATO-rebel soldier said, “I’ve never seen anything like it. We had recently arrived, and nobody asked us any questions. We just moved into Bani-Walid, because we were told that the city already has representatives of the TNC, to which we must join.

“But there was absolutely no one. And then we had to retreat under the heavy fire forces of the Gaddafi’s LDF.” Despite the support of the Special Forces of Qatar and France, the rebels fled to about 50-60 kilometers outside of the cities of Sirte and Bani-Walid.

According to CNN, which is another compromised media network,
http://wiki.mathaba.net/Media

TNC emissaries arrived at the location of the retreating troops, trying to convince them not to disperse to their homes. But even some of the commanders said that they did not want to die, and that they needed their masters, the French, to come and fight for them. The French journalist, Alain Jules, said, “Some of the Libyan rebels no longer want to go to the front, because the loss in battle near the town of Beni Walid caused a lot of fear inside of them.

It is said that one of the reasons that the rebel assaults on Bani Walid and Sirte failed is because of bad interaction between rebel forces, some of whom rushed to the assault based on their own decision to do so, not through any consultation with commanders. Commanders of the rebels in all key areas have accused each other of being unwilling to act in a coordinated manner. Another reason for the failure is because of mutual hatred of each other, within the military units, based on tribe and ethnicity.

Moreover, the Al-Qaida Islamists are gradually beginning to demonstrate their intention of taking full control of the TNC. For example, Abdelhakim Belhadj, the creator and the emir of the Islamic terrorist organization, “The Libyan Islamic Fighting Group,” now holds the post of head of the Military Council of Tripoli, and does not hide his discontent with the leadership of the TNC. Belhadj spent years in prison in Libya after being captured in Thailand and handed over to the Jamahiriya by the British and American intelligence. He is still listed as a known terrorist with which no U.S. or others are allowed to assist, yet is fully assisted by the US-NATO alliance.

The first attempt to create a TNC government has failed. Members of the board rejected more than 50% of the nominees proposed by Jibril. The Islamists, as stated before, are gradually gaining strength and influence, and plan to attempt to build a “new Libya” guided solely by their own alleged ideas about people’s needs, namely a dictatorship of “religious leaders” as they do not believe that the direct participatory democracy of the Jamahiriya system is “islamic” even though there is an entire chapter “Shura” of the Holy Qur’an of which Part One of the Green Book
http://www.greencharter.com/files/gb1.htm

could be considered a practical explanation of the verse “their affairs must be among them under consultation”. But their first consideration is their [vain] hope that they will institute their own reactionary and false version of Shariah law in Libya. The Holy Qur’an has already been the Law of Society in Libya since 1977, but has been understood to mean “all power, all wealth and all arms in the hands of the people”, and the Green Charter of Human Rights and Freedoms
http://greencharter.com/files/igc.htm

has placed religion and law into their proper context, not to be monopolized by sectarian groups such as the uneducated islamists.

As can be seen, the TNC and the rebels are in total disarray and today, it is clear that without the support of the West and the slave Arab countries such as Qatar, the current balance would be totally upset, and the rebels would be crushed in a day. It is worthy to note that Libyan army commanders have been much more resistant than their Iraqi counterparts were during the Gulf War, and have remained in their positions, defending Libya, without taking a fee.

Since NATO and the rebels have utterly failed, it is certain that the northern countries are now contemplating the full occupation of Libya by northern troops, or proxy via Turkish troops, as well as the use of nuclear weapons to wipe out entire areas of resistance.

Assistant Editing by Dennis South

----------


## galantarie

Libya: Message From Aisha Qadhafi to Libyan People
Posted: 2011/09/24
From: Source

23rd September 2011

http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=628780?rss
Aisha Gaddafi’s Message Delivered on Al-Rai TV
Kindly translated for Libya 360°</em> by I.A. Libya.

“Here is my own translation of the very touching and emotional speech which sister Aisha Gaddafi gave 4 hours ago on El-Rai Televsion. I would say the translation is about 90-95% accurate.” – I.A. Libya

To the great people of Libya,

I salute you.

I will not tell you that victory is approaching, but that we live victorious every day for the last 8 months and we are lining up a victory which has never been witnessed in history.

40 countries, with their attacks using planes, missiles and technologies by air and sea and utilizing their agents on the ground. And the Libyan people are still resilient and fighting. I commend these heroes and I congratulate all of the Libyan people, along with your Great Leader, whom I bring relief to you and inform you is currently well. He is well Thank God, and is also faithful to God and remains in high spirits. He bears a weapon and is fighting on the battlefield with his sons, side by side with the Libyan fighters. This is Muammar Gaddafi, putting himself forward to become a fighter and a martyr with his sons.

Compare this sight with that of Qatar with the Prince who presents and puts forward a crown prince who cried like a girl because they were granted the World Cup 12 years from now.

This gives you (the Libyans) the right to be proud of your leader!

Shame and disgrace to the Arab leaders who were swayed and participated in the slaughter of The Libyan People. And it is unfortunate that Arab nations witnessed this slaughter for 8 months and have not flinched nor stood up and risen against it.

But I call on the lions of Tripoli, the lions of Tarhouna, the eagles of Wershifanna, and the lions of Assabia and Mashaseeya and Arshaydat and Ajaylat and Awayell to the Lions of the Ancient city of Sabha to the lions of Sirte, Abusleem and El-Hadhba (All tribes within Libya) and all of the heroes of Tripoli, the resilient. And to all Libyan fighters from the West to the South.

I call on you and I call on you, I call on you, I call on you! (Quoted in a way that a female muslim heroine once was depicted saying it in ancient Islamic battles) Link up! Persevere! Be Patient! Protest! God the holy the merciful said, “If there are 100 perseverient/patient, they will defeat 200 and if there are 1000, they will defeat 2000 and God is with the perseverient/patient.” – Quote from the Quran.

To the silent, I will say to them. What do you have to say about the humiliation that is the new regime, what sort of regime is this? These are familiar faces, which you know very well:
Starting with ABUSHENNA (Mustafa Abdul Jalil) that gave his loyalty and obedience to my Father and betrayed him. Mahmoud Jibril who gave his loyalty and obedience to my brother Saif El-Islam and betrayed him. Shalgam was loyal for 40 years and Betrayed. Trekki the idiot was loyal and obedient for 40 years and betrayed. Ghogha was the captain of the lawyers and loyal and betrayed. Bilhadj who gave an oath and a guarantee and broke it. Others, among others exist. All of these people betrayed and broke their oaths which they gave before, who says they will not break oaths and promises to you?

And to the NATO rebels, if you have any common sense or logic to use …. NATO, who when they wanted to invade Afghanistan and in Iraq, they landed boots on the ground, because they could not find any traitors who were willing to take up arms against their fellow countrymen. Sadly, they found such people within Libya who would take up arms against the chests of their fellow Libyan brothers. This is why I will say there is no god but God, and Muhammad is the messenger of God. Believe in God (Allah), Believe in God (Allah). God (Allah) is all I need. He is the best guardian.

Finally, I would like to quote my brother, who when I asked him to be careful and look after himself on the frontline with his brothers …. I will never forget his words:

“I WILL MAKE A TRAIL WITH OUR BODIES SO THAT THE PEOPLE OF LIBYA CAN WALK ON THEM TO VICTORY.”

To the heroes of Libya, do not disappoint our martyrs. Avenge them, avenge them, avenge them!

“Victory cometh, only an hour’s patience.”

Peace be upon you and the Mercy of Allah and His Blessings.

----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie

Gaddafi's speech 26/09/11 - Zero hour will inevitably come.

To Libya and its free people:
Leader of the Revolution held a speech broadcasted over the Bani Walid radio



> “Glory to you, greatest heroes of the Libyan people! 
> You carry a proud blood of your ancestors!
> They were telling lies that Gaddafi is in Veneceuela , and than in Niger, but I’m here with you.
> There are also servants of the colonialists among our people, which I’m ashamed of.
> Hold on and be prepared on daily basis, I’m receiving calls from all the cities on Jamahiryan territory, and the zero hour will inevitably come.
> People who were martyred are eternal, they fought and died for their country to be free of colonialism and chains. Just as their fathers wished for in 1969... Forward... Forward...
> The most easiest solution was to say to the colonial powers in the begining to come and take the oil from our people and stop the agression. But the blood of my ancestors and my father and my children and my grandchildren and all the young children and Libyan women and Libyan men and Sheiks, blood of all who were martyred by the bombs in this agression, pushed us to the path of defiance and rejection of colonialism.
> 
> We have said and continue to say... This is the oil of the Libyan people, not French or British. This food belongs to people, it is not my property nor theirs, it belongs to the people!
> ...

----------


## galantarie

Sources said last spring that in OCTOBER there would be American TRoops on Libyan Ground. Alex was right. Here is their excuse. So that was the Big Pentagon Pow-Wow in Colorado yesterday with the american president!
http://<a href="http://www.youtube.c...er_de tailpage

The Americans just transported 18,000 Afghan al-Qaeda into Libya by yesterday…Now they are claiming they are afraid the al-Qaeda will have these weapons? What games the Americans play!!
This is precisely what Alex Jones said would occur. The american soldiers have been training for this for months now–long before they knew a stack of these weapons were “stolen”.

----------


## galantarie

NO AGAIN. HE IS NOT DEAD "hollywood"---Just more Rat poison!  And Moussa is not captured. Moussa was just on alRAI RADIO.  Khamis just recaptured the airport in Tripoli.

.As Promised: Jamahiriya Exerts Control Over Tripoli, Routing CIA, NATO, Rats
Posted: 2011/09/30
From: Mathaba http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=628847 

As promised by Mathaba, the liberation of Tripoli is underway. No matter the outcome in this round, the Jamahiriya never ceased to exist, and the world media, governments and organizations were all exposed, and stand naked on the wrong side of history

CIA-NATO Headquarters Raided, Green Flag Flying

On Wednesday 28th, mass demonstrations took place in Tripoli in favor of peoples power (jamahiriya) and the African Muslim revolutionary leader Muammar Qaddafi, liberator of humanity, author of The Green Book, advocate of the Third Universal Theory.

The masses demonstrated against the terrorist mercenary foreign armed forces which have been occupying key areas of Tripoli since 5 weeks after massive non-stop bombing and missile attacks by the worlds strongest military forces, 40 countries which are bankrupt, including USA, Canada, England, France, and most of Europe.

The bombing and missile strikes by the foreign NATO forces have lasted more than six months, killing more than 50,000 Libyans who wished to live in peace in the worlds only Jamahiriya where all power, all wealth and all arms are in the hands of the people, and not an individual, sect, group, tribe, party or government.

In response to the popular demonstration in Tripoli on Wednesday, the US-European sponsored Al-Qaida elements, traitor rats, NATO rebels opened fire on the unarmed demonstrators and the response by the masses was ongoing throughout the day and night, with shooting in various parts of Tripoli, sending rats running, abandoning some of their check points, with NATO air force terrorists no longer knowing where to hit.

Early in the morning of Thursday 29th, the worlds leading elite peoples armed force brigade commanded and led by General Khamis Qaddafi, son of Muammar Qaddafi, which has time and again shown its superiority to British elite SAS, German elite GSG-9, French and U.S. elite special forces, took control of the Tripoli headquarters of the CIA and NATO and took over rat checkpoints in the city central region.

The heroic 32nd Reinforced Brigade of the Armed People Khamis Brigade destroyed the remaining NATO-rebel checkpoints, and took control of the building that has for the past 3 weeks housed the Tripoli headquarters of the terrorist Al-Qaida intelligence agency CIA aka Central Intelligence Agency of the United States of America. The all-green flag of the Jamahiriya (self-governing society of the people) was hoisted above the building.

The CIA white racist officers fled to a so-called green zone for their safety around the Tripoli international Maitiga airport along with NATO commanders and white European occupier special forces. 

The CIA agents and representatives (slaves) of the U.S. intelligence community (handful of fascists) in the Tripoli region spent the night in the green zone around the Maitiga airport of Libyan capital, ready to flee from the power of the Libyan people. 

The previous day, Wednesday, an attack took place ​​at the airport, in which the Libyan Jamahiri patriots destroyed one aircraft of the enemy occupying forces. 

NATO forces and officials are now taking urgent measures to evacuate the apparatus the CIA. 

During the storming of the former residential high-rise building in the embassy quarter of Tripoli, which had been occupied by the CIA three weeks ago until its liberation on Thursday, documents were seized from the CIA, which, as reported by Libyan officer Khamis al-Gaddafi, after study will be handed over to the media and the UN Security Council. 

At the building which now flies the green Jamahiriya flag of freedom, on several floors offices were set up by NATO and the CIA and were used as a command and control center to guide the NATO ground operation in Libya along with the US-European supported Al-Qaida terrorists and rat opportunist traitors.

Other key facilities in Tripoli were seized by Libyan Jamahiriya forces and a brigade made its way to the air port giving chase to the fleeing CIA and NATO mercenaries.

All day long everywhere in Tripoli fierce fighting and exchanges of fire could be heard, including on the streets of Mansour, Tajoura and Bengashir. NATO mercenaries attacked a military facility outside Mukhtar, which was previously a womens military academy of the Libyan Defense Forces. 

Powerful explosions were also heard in Bab Al Azizia, as well as in the are where NATO had set up their headquarters in a school. 

The invaders will finally be evicted no matter how long the war lasts and how many give their lives to either die or live standing, refusing to be slaves to western banker capitalism, and all the governments in the world, all the international organizations and non-governmental organizations, all the religious leaders, and personalities, positions have become clear over the past six months, and the emerging new world order will be shaped accordingly.

On the one side the truthful masses of the world, will gain power everywhere, as governments and gate-keeper media and institutions and structures have all stood naked and exposed to their real character and purpose, and on the other the handful of rulers, oppressors, hypocrites and opportunists, as well as former masters in banking, business, economy, politics and society will be left in the dust bin of history.

The enemy retains the market area and Jamaa Zawiya Dahmani. However, eyewitnesses report that on the streets of Tripoli, an increasing number of green flags are being raised. Everywhere Libyan patriots can be heard chanting: «Allah, Muammar, Libya, wa Baz!» (God, Muammar Qaddafi, Libya and that is all we need).

Elsewhere, NATO has dropped in a new special forces team of armed mercenary troops into the town of Ras Lanuf, which is an oil refinery and which is terminal of one of the main oil pipelines from the Sahara. The entire Sahara is under Jamahiriya control, with rats posing only for cameras, launching occasional cowardly assaults but always being driven back by the armed people who are defending their communities.

The heroic cities of Sirte and Bani Walid, which have withstood total siege for months, in what will be exposed as Crimes Against Humanity for which NATO countries and officials must face justice, have repulsed the rebel rat assaults which were carried out under NATO cover, and upgraded their defensive resistance to offensive counter-attacks against the terrorists.

Video
Khamis al-Gaddafi, a son of Muammar Gaddafis, speaks to his fighters:



News from other sources, roundup by Dennis South
Sabha: The city of Sabha remains under the control of the Libyan Jamahiriya. It is confirmed that the situation in Sabha is so strong for the Jamahiriya, that the LDF (Libyan Defence Forces) were able to send troops to other battlefields in Libya.
Zawiya: Green Resistance in Zawiya captured a very large supply of weapons, which were moved to Tripoli to assist the resistance there.

Sirte: defeat of rebels

Thursday, 29.09.2011  12:46

It is now confirmed that the Islamists and mercenaries that were attempting to conquer Sirte for the past month were defeated by the Jamahiriya forces. The death toll of the enemy forces was an estimated one thousand. There are reports that NATO pilots are getting tired of shelling innocent civilians and are starting to wake up to the fact that they are not at all there to protect civilians, and the Libya is a Jamahiriya where people will not surrender their power, wealth and weapons. 

Green flag over the headquarters of the CIA in Tripoli

As mentioned above, the green flag was hoisted above the CIA headquarters in Tripoli.

Thursday, 29.09.2011  17:14

More than 170 NATO bandits were killed yesterday in Sirte. The Libyan army seized their weapons.

The Tribes of South Libya, Sirte and Beni Walid announced the opening of a few local radio stations Libya, on which Muammar Gaddafi congratulated Libyan fighters and volunteers for clearing the cities of NATO criminals.

Shortly after the Libyan Army captured stores of weapons, Washington announced that the rebels lost 10 thousand missiles.*** SEE N° 13 below

Sirte: the rats moved three kilometers back after heavy losses; Ben Walid: the rats are completely blocked
Thursday, 29.09.2011  22:57 

It will not be easy to take Sirte. We thought we would do it Friday. I no longer believe [that we can do it]. Moutassim Qaddafi [another son of Muammar Qaddafi], is in Sirte, and commands his men. They have heavy weapons and snipers, who complicate our task, said a field commander of the rebels to the AFP. Before dawn, Gaddafi forces had tried to surround us in the dark, but the rain foiled their plan. Otherwise, we would have had heavy losses, he said.

Our troops are subjected to hard blows. Today we moved three kilometers back, said the commander. In addition, there was still a lack of coordination amongst the rebels. A group of our fighters were hit by a rocket that was fired by one of our own tanks. There were three martyrs, he said.

At Beni Walid, the rebels have been blocked by the fierce defense of the Libyan Jamahiriya forces, and have not advanced. Walid Khaimej , a rebel captain on the front of Beni Walid, asked for more help from NATO. 

News from other sources:

Summary of NSBNC (No Spin News By Christof Lehmann)

I am considering including Dr. Lehmans reports as a regular feature of these updates. This first attempt will be a numbered, brief summary of Dr. Leymanns report. You can read his full report at your leisure.

1. NATOs desperate. NATO and TNC becoming isolated in pockets of occupation.

2. Talk increasing of diplomatic initiatives and power-sharing.

3. Long siege of Sabha is broken. Area firmly under Jamahiriya control.

4. NATO attempt to establish bridgehead in Sirte harbor for amphibian assault was smashed: Libyan Special Forces set fire to NATO destroyer.

5. Zawiah: NATO/TNC convoy with many weapons ambushed by Libyan and Allied Forces [perhaps Tuaregs, Ibrahim al-Douri forces].

6. Possible NATO attempt to reconquer Derna.

7. Jamahiriya forces in Tripoli awaiting final assault on rebels.

8. Libyan defectors wish to return to Jamahiriya, now realizing they contributed to destruction of their country [This confirms information that appeared in an earlier Update report].

9. TNC and NATO approached Russian diplomats to broker a cease fire to negotiate peace deal and power-sharing.

10. Swiss Diplomats failed to bribe Libyan tribal leaders to not deploy fighters to Sirte, and to withdraw from the battlefield.

11. Swiss bankers fear illegal transfer of Libyan funds to TNC.

12. High-ranking NATO officer talked to Dr. Lehmann in confidential phone call. NATO commanders are afraid theyll be tried, Nuremberg style, for war crimes: Some of us are encouraging our boys to refuse orders to bomb civilian targets; we have had enough.

13.*** Intelligence analysts warning of false flag event conducted by US Special Operation Units to create an excuse to invade Libya in October.

THIS NUMBER 13″ has already begun with the announcement of thousands of surface-to-air missile launchers as missing and needing retrieval as a public threat to air safety!
Sen.Kirk was part of a delegation of Senators led by John McCain (R-Ariz.) and including Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) and Marco Rubio (R-Fla.). All of them met with TNC and military commanders and visited Martyrs Square in Tripoli.
Sen. Kirk of Illinois also said, The United States is in the early stages of securing [Libyan] surface-to-air missiles, of particular concern are the more advanced stinger-like missiles that came from the former Soviet Union. I think that aggressive U.S. action on that is warranted, given how many of them are out there.
He added that he was reassured about the nuclear and chemical stockpiles. It does, from all indications, appear that the United States and our allies, the TNC, have a pretty good handle on those stockpiles.
______________
HE, this senator Kirk, is very evil and continues all the DIRTY propaganda lies, all of them, against al-Gadhafi and the JAMAHIRIYA:
QUOTE:
Kirk was part of a delegation of Senators led by John McCain (R-Ariz.) and including Lindsey Graham (R-S.C.) and Marco Rubio (R-Fla.). All of them met with TNC and military commanders and visited Martyrs Square in Tripoli.
The junior Senator from Illinois also said he hopes the United States soon releases $34 billion of seized Gadhafi funds and makes them available to the TNC.
Doing so, Kirk said, would make sure that civilian government in its early stages could  put together a unified military command and [ultimately] a fully unified government, Kirk said.
His comments came as Sen. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) and Sen. Johnny Isakson (R-Ga.) today called on the State Department to pay compensation to the victims of terrorism sponsored by the Qaddafi regime, which includes victims and, families of victims, of the Lod Airport Massacre, the Rome Airport Attack, and relatives of the Lockerbie bombing, according to the duos news release.
Kirk said he believes the operation to aid Libya was a success for President Barack Obama that had built good will with the TNC and created a potential ally in the region.
He added that major fighting in the battle to oust Gadhafi loyalists is in sight. The age of Gadhafi is over, he said.
The heavy lift of this conflict, I think, will be over by the end of October, Kirk said. The two final battles in [Gadhafis] hometown of Sirte and the stronghold of Bani Walid. (UNQUOTE)
http://video.foxnews.com/v/118750541...pear-in-libya/

Source said last spring that in OCTOBER there would be American TRoops on Libyan Ground. Alex was right. Here is their excuse. So that was the Big Pentagon Pow-Wow in Colorado yesterday with the american president!


Here is the answerno bombs but Americans are now sending ground troops into Libya. THAT WAS WHAT THE BIG POW-WOW in Colorado was really about WE ALL KNEW THE YANKS WOULD COME ! The Americans just transported 18,000 Afghan al-Qaeda into Libya by yesterdayNow they are claiming they are afraid the al-Qaeda will have these weapons? What games the Americans play!!
This is precisely what Alex Jones said would occur.

----------


## galantarie

I WAS RIGHT about the Nukes:
From: Adrenalinkz, 3 hours ago URGENT NEWS 30.9.2011

NATO AND CIA PLAN TO CONDUCT TERRORISTIC ATTACK A NEW 9/11 IN US TO JUSTIFY NUCLEAR ATTACK ON LIBYA. THIS IS INFORMATION FROM RUSSIAN INTELLIGENCE SERVICE KGB.

PS. URGENT - SPREAD THIS INFORMATION OVER THE NET !!!!


 I knew they were up to this. When Obama went to DENVER NEW WORLDS INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT on Tues. 27 SEPT....then came the shoulder surface to air missile story of thousands of missiles and shoulder laiunchers needing to be recovered, etc. Then their was the Conalraid alert drill in the underground complex. It runs along the exact patter as previous False Flag events. When will the world wake-up and realise what is occurring: WHEN IT IS TOO LATE?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

AL-Jazeera Reporting Mutassim Gadhafi captured in Sirte

*Libya fighters take last Sirte escape route                * 



*NTC fighters reach the coast and isolate remaining loyalists in two pockets of Muammar Gaddafi's hometown*.





http://english.aljazeera.net/news/af...186280505.html
http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/




 Mutassim Gadhafi  shaking hands with Hillary Clinton

PS: Aren't we at the Deadline that Obama must report to Congress about the WAR he started in Libya?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> PS: Aren't we at the Deadline that Obama must report to Congress about the WAR he started in Libya?


i believe the murder of Anwar Awlaki in Yemen on *September 30th* was NOT a coincidental date.  distraction?  new precedent set before the new fiscal year?

whatever the case, i'm still disgusted.

----------


## Sjmfury

Interesting Read, So Far.  Any updates?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

a few tweets... some saying Qadhafi has a panic button to launch some reserved WMDs


> LibyanDictator   فاطمة الزهراء                                                                 
> 
>        Oh yeah, it's October 14th, supposedly proGaddafis are going to 'liberate' #*Libya* today..
> 
> 1 hour ago *Favorite* *Retweet* *Reply*





> zaidbenjamin   Zaid Benjamin               
> 
> #*Gaddafi*: The people of #*Libya* has few hours to decide if they are with me or  if they will fight under the crusaders flag #*Tripoli* #*Nato*
> 
> 1 hour ago

----------


## galantarie

Dear "LibyanDictator": First I despise your name, as Gadhafi is not a dictator; and second, 80% of Libya is now GREEN!

and BTW, Obamination has sent troops into the CONGO! Where is the impeachment????

and you guys have been reading too much RAT news. Moustassim was never captured and he is leading the forces at Bani Walid. Saif is fighting successfully on the eastern front and Khamis is helping defend Sebha . Saadi, with the tauregs is keeping the whole south GREEN and defended. Gadhafi himself commanded the Tripoli forces.

The Mass Media LIES:

Why would al-Gadhafi want to destroy his own people and their homes. The articles presented, blame JAMAHIRIYA forces for the destruction and deaths, which we all know is untrue….and besides, not only in Sirte, but now almost all of Libya is in the hands of the JAMAHIRIYA, not the so-called” terrorist” rebels, NATO or the TNC. Who runs the TNC anyway? Outside of Jalil, almost everyone else has disbanded or fled. Those of Jalil and al-Qaeda who remain are beheading everyone who holds a green flag or says the name Gadhafi. They take no prisoners anymore; as their jails in Tripoli alone, hold more than 7,000 political prisoners, which are systematicly being tortured…. So now. they are slicing their heads off instead.
As al-Gadhafi said, conditions in Tripoli were unbearable. They had to uprise, if they just wanted to live. There was no more a “choice” but to reject the TNC and NATO. The people were terrified of the TNC and their MALFIA-like rule; and could not live adequately. The people were used to doing things for themselves through Popular Congresses; and not be ordered about by bullies. They want their JAMAHIRIYA back.

And the lies by them and the media continue! They make it appear that Sirte is at its end; and there are less the 100 “Gadhafi fighters” left in the country! How absurd. We also know the Taurg are with al-Gadhafi, and that brings in free warriors [not mercenaries] who are devoted followers from Mali, Niger and Algeria as well.

It is NOT ending this week at all. ALL LIES! They seem to think that if they say something (even if it is far from the truth) it will be true. They are living in a virtual reality; not the real world. The Press is only backing-up their fantasy….BUT the Western peoples believe it as the “honest truth”!!! That is the biggest crime, after the murdering, destruction and loss of a healthy life.

- "Reports are claiming that the US sent 3,000 trained killers to Libya from a base in Spain in an attempt to help the NATO-mercenaries prevent the Libyan people from revolting against them and continue their support to their mighty leader Muammar Al-Gaddafi."


The once beautiful mediterraneannean city of SIRTE:

One resident returned Friday to collect personal items from his home. Uniforms, clothes and mattresses littered the front courtyard.
The owner, who would not give his name because of fear of reprisals, left carrying just a blanket, saying, “the pictures speak for themselves.” He then left the city with several of his relatives.  




All the historical Roman and early civilisation lanmarks have also been all obliberated by NATO  and their bombings. When all this is over the "BUILDER" (Muammar al-Gadhafi) will once again have to rebuild  totally anew--in fulfillment of his  name. And, I know he will do it. He has always kept his word and promises.

----------


## galantarie

Moustassem Billah al-Gadhafi (chief head of the JAMAHIRIYAN Security, and youngest surviving son of the Leader of _the '69 al-Fatah Revolution_) Speaks:


MU’TASIM GADDAFI : 

A CALL FOR A GLOBAL REVOLUTION




> People of the world!
> These words come to you from those who struggle to survive under NATO’s massive criminal bombardments.
> Our plight is not covered by Western corporate media.
> We are simple people who chose principles over fear.
> We have suffered crimes and sanctions, mass murder and looting, which we consider the true weapons of mass destruction.
> We have endured weeks and months of agony and despair, while the condemned UN traded with our oil revenues in the name of ‘protecting civilians’.
> Over 60,000 innocents have died while waiting for a light at the end of a tunnel that has no end, save for the colonization of our country and the theft of our resources.
> After the crimes of the administrations of France and Britain in Libya, we have chosen our future.
> It is the future of every resistance struggle in the history of humankind.
> ...

----------


## galantarie

again HOLLYWOOD MOUSTASSIM IS NOT CAPTURED...JUST MORE RAT LIES!!!!

He is heading the forces at Bani Walid and is very much free! See his speech I posted!

*Seven Days* news-service:

*MU’TASSIM BILLAH GADDAFI* by telephone calls from* Bani Walid* : *** WITH FATHER AND BROTHERS PREPARE THE UPRISING ***
13 October 2011
*Seven Days News* /

In the third view information to him, and through telephone calls Thuraya said Billah Gaddafi, was grateful, and grateful for each of the expressed concern him after the news lied his arrest he saying:




> ****We are people and even if it is hated, the most important is the continuation of resistance which is faithful to us is, which continues our approach.
> *** They can arrest you stop shooting, while equivalent, but we do not stop either kill them or kill us.
> * Billah: I spoke to my father to assure him after the spread of rumor and he answered: I Atmonnt you when you choose the path of honor and then it does not matter nothing important happened to you.
> *I have asked my brothers and I asked permission from the commander that I am, who gives the green light of the uprising, and said that it will be soon,


he said,…

----------


## galantarie

Libye – Le général Khamis Kadhafi n’est pas mort (16 octobre 2011)
Publié le 16/10/2011 à 23:45 –
Source : ALGERIA ISP
http://www.algeria-isp.com/actualite...obre-2011.html
ALGERIA ISP / Selon l’agence Seven Days News, une source, prochde Khamis a expliqué que le grand secret adopté par le général Khamis Kadhafi dans ses opérations et lses déplacements d’une pousse les membres du CNT/OTAN a annoncer la mort de Khamis.
La même source a déclaré que les membres du CNT ont installé un système d’espionnage pour suivre et intercepter tous les appels des dirigeants de la résistance libyenne vers les télévisions par satellite comme la télévision El Rai. Ce qui a poussé le guide Kadhafi a envoyé des messages enregistrés aux télévisions pour éviter le direct.
Afin de localiser les fils du guide Kadhafi. Le CNT/OTAN diffuse des mensonges pour que l’un des fils Kadhafi téléphone à El Rai et donc il sera localisé.
La source a ajouté que le CNT a adopté cette méthode avec la fausse arrestation de Seif El Islam puis Moatassem Kadhafi et finalement avec Khamis Kadhafi puisque des informations confirment
que Khamis est entrain d’ouvrir de nouveaux front contre les rebelles.
Avec ce genre de mensonge, ils veulent localiser l’emplacement du guide Mouammar Kadhafi.
Ils savent que Khamis Kadhafi et des haut cadres militaires supervisent la protection du guide Kadhafi.
En conséquence, la source, un proche de Khamis confirme que Khamis Kadhafi est toujours vivant. Que dieu le protège inchaelah.

WAR NEWS:
Luka Ristic writes:
On Twitter you wrote that ARRai confirms death of Khamis ???
(KHAMIS IS NOT DEAD!)

The truth about Libya – الحقيقة من اجل ليبيا answers:
Arrai confirmed.But we still wait for news from trusted sources. https://www.facebook.com/arraichanne...61205860589629
Rat propaganda says Khamis is dead.
Of course it is a lie, he is alive,well and in excellent spirits. Khamis “died” more than 20 times so far.
Saif al-Islam Kadhafi denies the news of the martyrdom of struggling Khamis Muammar Gaddafi. Via Allibiya TV
Everything indicates that this page is hacked by rats. #Arrai was hacked by RATS!
Once again, #Arrai is hacked,news about death of Khamis,is published by rats,on green page.

----------


## galantarie



----------


## HOLLYWOOD

How's that UN resolution 1973 Of a No Fly Aone Going today in protecting Libyans and the country? 

http://translate.google.com/translat...rre-libye.html
*Libya - The rebels attack the Mauritanian Embassy in Tripoli* 

  Posted on 16/10/2011 at 16:23 - 1244 visits 
  Source: Elbadil 

   ALGERIA ISP / Elbadil According to the site, dozens of rebels attacked  the Mauritanian Embassy in Tripoli and they plundered of its contents  after the destruction of windows and doors of the embassy, ​​according  to reports, the rebels washed away or broken the contents of the Embassy  between the furniture, computer equipment and files away from the  embassy. 

  Fortunately for the embassy officials have escaped during the attack on the embassy. 


  The rebels accuse Mauritania as a staunch supporter of Libyan leader and Nouakchott has not recognized the CNT. 
  Remember, *the rebels had already plundered the embassies of Venezuela, Algeria and Niger.*
  These rebels are a group of other assassins, thieves and bandits, led by terrorists.


*Libya's NTC Accused of Detainee Abuse                 Human Rights Violations*
Leading rights group accuses anti-Gaddafi forces of beating prisoners and denying them access to judicial proceedings.






http://english.aljazeera.net/news/africa/2011/10/2011101220717966780.html?utm_content=automateplus&  utm_campaign=Trial6&utm_source=SocialFlow&utm_term  =tweets&utm_medium=MasterAccount

Libya's National Transitional Council (NTC) is holding about 2,500  detainees in the capital Tripoli alone, many of whom have been beaten  and subjected to other ill-treatment and not given access to lawyers or  judicial proceedings, Amnesty International, the London-based  human-rights watchdog, says.
 Prisoners interviewed by the group's researchers said they had been  held for various durations, from a few days to a few months and  that with rare exception they had not been arrested under any kind of  legal order.
 In the report released on Thursday, Detention Abuses Staining the New  Libya, Amnesty said mistreatment most commonly involves beatings,  particularly with wooden sticks or ropes on the feet.
*At least two guards in two different detention facilities told  Amnesty researchers they beat detainees in order to extract  "confessions" more quickly.*
 Hassiba Hadj Sahraoui, the group's deputy director for the Middle  East and North Africa, said: "There is a real risk that without firm and  immediate action, some patterns of the past might be repeated.  

 "We understand that the transitional authorities are facing many  challenges, but if they do not make a clear break with the past now,  they will effectively be sending out a message that treating detainees  like this is to be tolerated in the new Libya."
*
NTC 'to investigate'*
Jalal al-Galal, a spokesman for the NTC, told Reuters news agency that the council leadership would look into the report.

"[NTC  Chairman] Mustafa Abdel Jalil has said time and time again that he will  not tolerate abuse of prisoners and has made it abundantly clear that  he will investigate any such allegations," he said.
 Sub-Saharan Africans suspected of being mercenaries made up between a  third and a half of those detained, according to Amnesty. Some have  been released after no evidence was found to link them to fighting.
 A man from Niger, initially presented to Amnesty as a "mercenary and  killer", broke down and explained that he had "confessed" after being  beaten almost continuously for two days. He denied being involved in  fighting.






  Amnesty says black Libyans - particularly from the Tawargha region,  which was a base for Gaddafi forces in their efforts to regain control  of Misrata - are also particularly vulnerable. Dozens of Tawarghans have  been taken from their homes, checkpoints, and even hospitals.
 The United Nations and the International Committee of the Red Cross  (ICRC) have also expressed concern over the sweep of arrests of  men accused by interim authorities of fighting for Gaddafi.
 Al Jazeera's James Bays visited police stations in Tripoli where  detainees were held in August and September when Amnesty carried out its  research.  
 "Many of them were from Sub-Saharan African countries, who came here  as workers and were then rounded up and accused of being mercenaries, "  he said

 "It's quite possible that some of those people were fighting for  Gaddafi but having spoken to some of them myself, it was pretty clear  that some of them were also innocent people, rounded up simply because  of the colour of their skin".
 In meetings with Amnesty in September, NTC officials acknowledged  concerns over arbitrary detention and ill-treatment, and pledged to do  more to get a grip on armed militias and ensure that all those detained  enjoy equal protection of the law.
 "The NTC has to act urgently to translate their public commitments  into action, before such abuses become entrenched and stain the new  Libya's human rights record," Amnesty's Sahraoui said.
 "These detainees have in most cases been arrested without a warrant,  beaten - and sometimes worse - on arrest and arrival in detention. They  are vulnerable to abuse by armed militias who often act on their own  initiative.

"The authorities cannot simply allow this to carry  on because they are in a 'transitional' phase. These people must be  allowed to defend themselves properly or be released."

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Protests in France... Against NATO and Sarkozy and saying NO to their orchestrated barbarism, savagery, and predation. "NATO and BHI (weapons Industrial complex) are Sarkozy & Co. are the Bandits Get Out of Libya"

http://bit.ly/qrgl4z

*Libya - In the anti-war protest (October 16, 2011)*
  Posted on 16/10/2011 at 23:08

  Source: Allain Julle 


  The anti-war demonstration took place in an honorable way just now Place de la République.  For personal reasons and some imponderables, I arrived around 15.30 and went back once after photos. 

  An event worthy.  A crowd in communion to say NO to barbarism, savagery and predation.  Alas, the cries, the tears are not heard.  The Libyan side, the population remains dignified suffering. 


A little reflection on the terror, abuses, and destruction...
*GCIS INTELLIGENCE BRIEFING: Middle East expert warns against illusion of 'moderate' Islamists* 
*ISSUED BY: GCIS Communications Command Center* 
*SOURCE: CNA*
*13April2011 12:00pmEST* 
*GCIS INTELLIGENCE UPDATE: * Washington D.C. -  Habib Malik, a Lebanese Maronite Catholic scholar and human rights  advocate, recently warned Western countries to be on their guard against  radical Islamic forces that present themselves as political “moderates”  in countries such as Libya and Egypt.
      “Another fallacy is rearing its head again, and we saw this prior to  9/11,” said Malik in a March 31 address at Washington, D.C.'s  Westminster Institute. “It's now coming back into the discourse,  unfortunately, in Washington: this very wrong and dangerous idea that  'there are moderate fundamentalists and there are radical  fundamentalists, and maybe we can talk to the moderate fundamentalists  and wean them away from it.'” 
      “This is garbage, and nonsense,” said Malik, author of the 2010 book  “Islamism and the Future of the Christians of the Middle East,” as he  described the notion of “moderate” Islamic radicalism as a fantasy  entertained by the West. “It doesn't exist. There is no such thing. What  appears to be moderate can, in an instant, flip and change.”
      “When you're thousands of miles away, in a place like Washington, you  give this armchair analysis that generates policy, about 'moderate' and  'radical' fundamentalists. This eventually translates itself very  adversely, on the scene over there. It affects whole communities of  Christians on the ground.”
      In both Libya and Egypt, the U.S. State Department has acted and spoken  in favor of movements calling for democracy and human rights while  avoiding religious rhetoric. However, Egypt's Muslim Brotherhood played a  significant part in overturning a government they had long opposed in  favor of a religious state.
*     Meanwhile, Libyan rebel leader Abdel-Hakim al-Hasidi has acknowledged  the presence of fighters linked to al-Qaida among his troops.* President  Barack Obama told CBS Evening News in March that the Libyan rebels were  “saying the right things” and appeared “credible,” although he admitted  they might contain “elements that are unfriendly to the United States  and our interests.” (read full report)

*"GCIS INTELLIGENCE UPDATE"*_ is an intelligence briefing presented by Griffith Colson Intelligence Service,  and provided to the public for informative purposes only. All subject  matter is credited to it's source of origin, and is not intended to  represent original content authored by GCIS, it's partners or  affiliates. All opinions presented are those of the author, and not  necessarily those of GCIS or it's partners._

----------


## galantarie



----------


## galantarie

http://libyanfreepress.wordpress.com...fra-ita-video/

Libyan War News: part 2 – October 18, 2011 (Fra-Ita) + Video
libyanfreepress.wordpress.com
Les rebelles de Misrata projetaient attaquer Syrte avec des armes bactériologiques. ALGERIA ISP, selon Zengtena, le front du salut libyen de Misrata a eu l'information que les rebelles préparaie...

http://libyanfreepress.wordpress.com...ra-ita-videos/
http://libyanfreepress.files.wordpre...bani-walid.jpg
PHOSPHORE BLANC SUR BANI WALID

Libyan War News: part 1 – October 18, 2011 (Fra-Ita) + Video
libyanfreepress.wordpress.com
Phosphore Blanc sur Bani Walid Fosforo Bianco su Bani Walid Les avions de l'otan bombardent Bani Walid avec des bombes au phosphore blanc. (18 octobre 2011) ALGERIA ISP / selon Zengtena, ce ma...


Libyan News War: Part 2 – 18 October 2011 (Eng-Ita) + Video
Posted on 18 October 2011
http://libyanfreepress.wordpress.com...fra-ita-video/

Misrata rebels were planning to attack with biological weapons Sirte. 
ALGERIA ISP , according Zengtena, the front of the Libyan hello Misrata had information that the rebels were preparing an operation to use biological weapons to attack in Sirte. After three weeks of investigation, it appears that the information was confirmed. This proves that the war waged by the rebels against civilians is a dirty war with no qualms. They treat their brothers and sisters in other cities as their worst enemies in their screams ALLAH AKBAR.
The fighters from the front of salvation Libyan Misrata conducted an operation yesterday at dawn to sabotage the plan to kill the entire population that is resistant to Sirte.
The question to ask is what the proposed use of biological weapons was coordinated
with NATO and the CNT?
The rebels sent a group of rebels in Sirte to disperse anthrax in the city which will kill the rest of the population (civilian patriots and resistance fighters Jamahiriya) and then launch one of their lie that an epidemic struck the city of Sirte result of poor sanitation and civilians died.
The front of the Libyan hello Misrata has evidence that a large amount of anthrax was returned to Libya illegally transiting the region Aljagbob from Egyptian territory.
The group accompanying the shipment of anthrax was surprised by the fighters from the front of the salvation of Misrata that have killed and recovered all their cargo consists of three canisters of anthrax and a laptop. One of the rebels confessed that important information is stored in the computer. This information will be publicly available soon. The rebel was sentenced to death and executed.
It’s amazing to see that the rebels use any means to force the people of Libya to accept them!


Now NATO is planning Germ warfare against BANI WALID and Sirte!!!

Update news Libya:
TVZNETonline (1 hour ago)

BREAKING NEWS, SPREAD THIS URGENT.

NATO CONTINIOUS BOMBING SIRTE, BANI-WALID. 3000 NATO RATS SOLDIERS ARE IN TRIPOLI. TOTAL FIGHT IN TRIPOLI IN ALL AREAS. TOTAL WAR.
—————————————————————
NATO and RATS plan to use bacteriological warfare against Sirte. That is Sibirian ulcer or Sibirian sore. (ANTHRAX)

THERE ARE 3 CONTAINER FOR SIBIRIAN ULCER AND 1 NOTEBOOK WITH INSTRUCTIONS . CONTAINERS ARE IN ALJAGBOB REGION. CITY of MISRATA.
—————————————————————

Urekeshov Bakhyt Reports from Tripoli:

NATO forces are trying to protect the area around the airport in connection with a possible visit to Hillary, while heavy fighting continues in
2 minutes ago Call of Tripoli: Heavy fighting in Tripoli and throughout the county. T

NATO forces are fighting ysyachi to ensure security during the planned visit of Hillary and NATO are planning to use rat germ warfare against the Sirte. This is – strains of anthrax. # # Please spread the

Mohamed Eb writes:
They should burn Hillary Clinton alive and post it on youtube so we can view it for free  This may sound ‘warmongering’ and ‘hatespreading’ but what goes around



The truth about Libya – الحقيقة من اجل ليبيا
NATO uses internationally prohibited weapons – white phosphorus and cluster bombs in the city of Bani Walid,to open the way for it’s mercenaries after they failed to enter the city. Confirmed by Nessbook. #Libya


Libyan War News: part 1 – 18 October 2011 (Fra-Ita) + Video
Posted on 18 October 2011
Les avions de l’otan bombardent Bani Walid avec des bombes au phosphore blanc. (18 octobre 2011)
ALGERIA ISP / selon Zengtena, ce matin à l’aube, les pilotes assassins de l’otan ont encore bombardé la ville de Bani walid avec des bombes au phosphore blanc. Les journalistes des télévisions arabes ou occidentales accompagnant les rebelles n’ont pas parlé de ce massacre.
Pour voir ce que sont les bombes à phosphore blanc, il faut faire un petit tour sur le site de Wikipedia « Les bombes au phosphore blanc sont essentiellement des engins incendiaires, et peuvent être utilisés dans un rôle offensif contre des concentrations de troupes. Les bombes au phosphore blanc sont interdites par le Protocole III sur l’interdiction ou la limitation de l’emploi des armes incendiaires de la Convention sur certaines armes classiques, qui interdit l’utilisation des armes incendiaires contre des civils ou contre des cibles militaires situées à l’intérieur de concentrations civiles. »




http://libyanfreepress.wordpress.com...ra-ita-videos/

----------


## galantarie

http://leveil2011.syl20jonathan.net/?p=5252

Libya – NATO planes bombed Bani Walid with white phosphorus bombs. (18 October 2011)
18 October 2011 | Author: Jo ^ ^

ALGERIA ISP / Zengtena according to this morning at dawn, pilots of NATO assassins still have bombed the town of Bani Walid with white phosphorus bombs. Journalists from Arab and Western television accompanying the rebels did not talk about the massacre.

To see what the white phosphorus bombs, one must make a small tour on the website of Wikipedia “The white phosphorus shells are essentially incendiary devices, and can be used in an offensive role against troop concentrations. The white phosphorus bombs are banned by Protocol III on Prohibitions or Restrictions on the Use of Incendiary Weapons to the Convention on Certain Conventional Weapons, which prohibits the use of incendiary weapons against civilians or against military targets located within civilian concentrations. ”

Libya – Bani Walid did not fall (18 October 2011)

ALGERIA ISP / Syrian TV as El Rai, Bani Walid did not fall. All the media lies (television, newspapers, …) reported last night, is quite wrong and a simple LIE. It’s just a psychological warfare!

Bani Walid can be dropped in Eljazeera, Elarabia, and other chains by Western cons really, it is still under the control of the Libyan resistance.

Send videos of infiltration of the city of 30 minutes on all television channels around the world while on the ground the Libyan resistance defends his city well. The rebels pseudo actors we see on Eljazeera El arabia and parading through the streets of Bani Walid died in the 31st minute by sniper bullets or missiles thermal detection.

Yesterday, the hospital in Tripoli, received 70 bodies of rebels killed in front of Bani Walid after violent clashes with the heroes of Bani Walid.

Today, in Bani Walid, about 150 bodies of rebels were scattered next to the school Okba Bani Nafa in the street El Manchousse and more than 50 bodies of rebels in the region Nahike market.

After fierce battles, Bani Walid became a cemetery open for the rebels, the streets of Bani Walid covered body of rebels.

Meanwhile the CNT to the families of rebels by telling them that their son is missing or mission or died in car accident.

The battalion of rebels from Darna were removed from the vicinity of Sirte after disagreements with the battalion of rebel Misrata.

SOURCE

ALTERINFO

The barbarity of NATO has no limit … and the lies of the media either.

You will see on Google images of civilian victims of cluster bombs illegal if your heart is strong enough, you’ll understand everything, it’s atrocious.

Jo ^ ^

----------


## moderate libertarian

Apparently Libyan leader with massive support inside Libya has been killed by Al Qaeda linked, foreign backed militant groups. What are potential future blowbacks from this intervention?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSnlI...eature=related

----------


## galantarie

but sadly Moutassem, it does appear has been Martyred!


*Al-Mu'tasim Billah Al-Qaddafi to the People of the World*


Message From Al-Mu’Tasim Billah Al-Gaddafi On The Eve Of The Great Rebellion A Call For A Global Revolution. 
Archive Photo: Mu'tassim center, Mu'ammar right, surrounded by traitors at the United Nations





> People of the world!
> 
> The enemy is on the run. 
> 
> They are in fear of a resistance movement they can neither see nor predict.
> 
> We now choose when, where, and how to strike. And as our ancestors ignited the first flame of civilization, we will now redefine the word “conquest.”
> 
> Today we write a new chapter in the arts of urban warfare.
> ...


AL-MU’TASIM BILLAH AL-GADDAFI
http://mathaba.net/news/?x=629038

__________________________________________________  _____

Libya: Nato mercenaries coldly murdered tribal chief Warfala to 80 years
By MKERone


NATO propaganda seeks to hide a terrible and very serious news: renegade thugs have broken into Sheikh Ali Al ahwal home in Bani Walid. The wise scholar of 80 years old was the head of the main tribe in the country, Warfala, and was the coordinator of the tribes. He had deep patriotic and anti-imperialist positions. He was killed of 12 shots in the chest. The chief was a man of peace and did not even have a hunting rifle at home. This crime is both an hideous act amongst others that have been committed by Nato and its mercenaries (under the protection of NATO and the CIA) and is a special event because it will turn against occupation plans. The tribesmen never forgive, they retaliate and refuse to give a high stability and support for a NATO protectorate in Libya. This murder has definitely shifted ALL the Libyan people against imperialist criminals. Libyans were deeply moved and felt indignation. They will defeat the traitors and foreign forces and rebuild an independent country.

Source: *Al Mukawama Resistencia*
http://counterpsyops.com/2011/10/21/...a-to-80-years/

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

NOTE: Amazing how I started this thread almost 3 months ago about Zilten, and now here's the Latest Press release to media from a CIA operative about Zilten again.

http://247nigerianewsupdate.com/?p=5667


*Gaddafi’s son Seif al-Islam and* *Mousa Ibrahim (**Libyan* *Press Secretary)* *captured/arrested in Libyan* *city of* *Zeltin* 
                                      October 22, 2011  |                       Filed under: Africa news  |                       Posted by: tunbinext 


Seif  al-Islam, the second son of former Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi, has  been captured in the Libyan city of Zeltin, 160 km east of the Libyan  capital of Tripoli, Egypt’s Middle East News Agency (MENA) reported  Friday.

 The report said a field commander of the Libyan National Transitional  Council told Al-Arabiya satellite channel by phone that Seif al-Islam  was captured in the south of the city and is now receiving medical  treatment.


*Photos and a video of his detention will be published within hours, said the commander named Ali el-Shawesh.*


 The report said Shawesh refused to reveal the state of Seif al- Islam’s injuries.
 The report can not be immediately confirmed by officials of Libya’s National Transitional Council.
 Seif al-Islam has been on the run since NTC forces took full control  of Gaddafi’s hometown Sirte Thursday. Gaddafi and his fourth son,  Mutassim, were both captured alive by NTC fighters Thursday, but died  not long after in murky circumstances.

----------


## galantarie

Saif is the new Leader of Libya
I told you things were moving fast!
THE NTC is defeated in Tripoli Today by the Green Army of the JAMAHIRIYA!

NTC IS MOVING FROM TRIPOLI TO BENGHAZI…

we have to “burn” Benghazi…..
technically put it out of operation quickly.

PLEASE..save all records…all birth certificates and police records!!

————- ———-
the rats are burning all birth-certificates now to break down the JAMARIHIYA !

20,000 rats wanna be made Libyan citizens; and plane loads are arriving from QATAR with Al-Qaida who are wanting to be CITIZENS , and to join the army and thereby sabotage any fair elections.

THESE are ARE NOT LIBYANS !!

NATO is LYING: THESE ARE NOT LIBYANS!
THEY ARE BEING PAID BY NATO
LIBYA IS NOT TO ISSUE ANY NEW PASSPORTS BY ORDERS OF THE TRIBES !

THE TRIBAL COUNCIL IS TAKING OVER from the NTC for the intrim period!!

NO MORE NTC !! LIBYA NOW ON IS FOR LIBYANS

NO RAT is part of the LIBYAN JAMAHIRIYA!

----------


## galantarie

Saif al-Islam Is alive and he is recovering from injury at battle on Bani Walid but he’s in good condition; and Moussa Ibrahim is fine.
Saif al-Islam was fighting at Front-lines of Bani Walid. He is real warrior. He has now been advised to take over command.
Report Libya : Many Tribes gathered From West and East of Libya as well as South of Libya and they have Selected Saif al Islam Gaddafi as new Leader. Support for Saif al-Islam Gaddafi .Blessings Much!! (Genet Tadesse)

@LibyanReality:
Saif al-Islam has light injuries he will make a Appearance; and he will also Continue to support the Green Resistance.
‎#LIBYA #Seif al Islam al Gaddafi will be the one that will appear and will be from now on as leader of the resistance movement inside and outside Libya.
For brother leader and commander of the revolution we will speak when the time comes.
end of official statement.

Photos du mur
Seif al Islam al Gaddafi will be the one that will appear and will be from now on as leader of the resistance movement inside and outside Libya.
For brother leader and commander of the revolution we will speak when the time comes.
end of official statement.
Par : Libya Liberal Youth to publish the facts for Libya tomorrow


STOP THE WAR IN LIBYA. WE DEMAND IT
‎#LIBYA #In the name of God and God is great
Seven Days Inn News / private sources likely to be told that Saif al-Islam Gaddafi, is now in A safe place; and the source confirmed that the Transitional Council tried to use the method of shock when News came of the martyrdom & the Declaration concerning Muammar Gaddafi. By publishing information that each of the Libyan leaders has reliably been known to be ended, by trading the names of Saif al-Islam as among the Killed, as well as the named Ahmed Ibrahim and Omar Forms.
The Seven Days News Agency in presenting lying news concerning the death of Saif al-Islam therefore offered chase and injury.
It also confirms that the news agency lied about Moussa Ibrahim, being killed or captured, …
THE ORIGINAL TEXT:
بسم الله والله اكبر
سيفن
دايز نيوز / رجحت مصادر خاصة للوكالة أن يكون سيف الإسلام القذافي الآن في
مكان آمن ،وأكد المصدر أن مجلس الانتقامي حاول استعمال أسلوب الصدمة حين
إعلان خبر استشهاد معمر القذافي، وذلك بنشر معلومات تفيد أن كل القيادات
الليبية الموثوقة والمعروفة قد انتهت،وجرى تداول اسم سيف الإسلام على أنه
قتل، وكذا اسمي أحمد إبراهيم وعمر أشكال.
ووكالة سيفن دايز نيوز تكذب خبر مقتل سيف الإسلام وخبر مطاردته أو إصابته.
كما تؤكد الوكالة كذب خبر مقتل أو اعتقال وعمر اشكال وموسى
إبراهيم، مع العلم أن حالة الفوضى التي يعيشها المسلحون وانشقاقاتهم
وتنافسهم في إظهار بطولاتهم تجعل أخبارا مثل هذه لا تخفى.
وعليه، فإن هذه الوجوه من القيادة التاريخية لازالت تحمل المشعل لتؤكد في إصرار على استمرار المقاومة والخط.
وأكثر
ما يخشاه مجلس الانتقامي من هذه القيادات هو اعتقاده الجازم أن إمكانية
خيانتها غير واردة، وهو ما يعني أنها ستستمر على خيار المقاومة الذي كان
الاتفاق على استمرار في اجتماع سرت الأحد 16/10 .
وحسب بعض المحللين
فإن هذه القيادات قد تشبعت بفكر الكاميكاز الذي لا يعرف التراجع،خاصة بعد
التركة الثقيلة التي يحملها هؤلاء في واجب الثأر.
ويعتقد المراقبون
أن هذه القيادة بحاجة إلى أيام لإعادة ترتيب برنامجها ووضع خطتها الجديدة
التي تتناسب مع الوضع الجديد، وهو ما يعني أن الأيام القليلة القادمة لن
يعني الاستقرار الذي تشهده أن ليبيا بدأت مرحلة الاستقرار، بل سيعني أن هذا
الاستقرار هو الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة عادة.
Targeted for assassination by NATO? Will Saif al Islam Gadhafi survive to have his day in court?
http://thesantosrepublic.com/2011/10...-day-in-court/
by Franklin Lamb
21 Oct.2011 (TSR) – During the late evening of 10/20/11 the White House, the Office of the Secretary of State, the US Senate Foreign Relations Committee and the Libyan Embassy in Washington, DC received a faxed communication from an American organized international legal team currently preparing their departure to Libya.
The international lawyers, whose assistance has been arranged through Gadhafi family members and friends, has accepted the obligation to represent Saif al-Islam against charges filed by the International Criminal Court on 26 June 2011 and to represent him in any and all legal proceedings that the NTC government may bring against him in Libya. They have been advised by Gadhafi supporters in Libya and neighboring countries that the NTC at the direction of NATO, fully intends to see Saif al Islam killed before he can address the international media and his supporters, following the transfer of his father’s leadership authority[only in commanding the Armed forces with Khamis as Brigadier general in Command as under the JAMAHIRIYA, the People's Committes have all powers with the smaller Popular Congresses of each community and hamlet] to Saif on 29 August 2011. Seif has been planning to announce his candidacy in the planned coming election. Informal polls throughout Libya have shown him garnering close to 70% of the vote if he is allowed to stand for office under the now NATO controlled country.


NATO has been doing all they can to assassinate Saif Al Islam Gaddafi all year.

This observer is a member of the group of international lawyers who seek justice for their client, Saif al-Islam.
An excerpt of the communication served in Washington reads:
“We demand that our client, Saif al-Islam al Gadhafi be immediately protected should he be arrested and that if injured that he be kept under the continual watch and care by the International Committee of the Red Cross until we are granted personal contact with him and have the opportunity to complete current efforts at arranging interim measures of protection to guarantee his safety.
We insist that our client not be questioned or interrogated by anyone including representatives of the current government of Libyan or by investigators from the ICC until he has had the opportunity for legal consultation and until he recovers from any wounds.
The rights of Saif al Islam must be protected in full compliance with international norms and we call on the United Nations Security Council and International Human Rights Organizations to act immediately to protect our client.
We respectfully request that the International Criminal Court take custody of the remains of Moammar and Mutassim Gadhafi, and conduct forensic examinations preparatory to filing criminal charges against those responsible for these extra-judicial killings.
Information arriving from family members and friends of our client Saif al Islam leaves no doubt that NATO has ordered his killing. His planned, and we believe White House approved assassination is meant to spare NATO the international accountably that awaits them as the World learns from eyewitness accounts and reliable, competent and probative physical and demonstrative evidence compiled over the past six months, exactly what NATO has wrought on Libya and its civilian population.
Shortly we will file with the ICC our formal demand for our clients protection and his transfer, if captured, to a sanctuary outside of Libya lest he be assassinated as was the fate today of his father, Colonel Moammar al Gadhafi.
We intend to hold the current governments of Libya and the United States as well as NATO fully responsible for the brutal assassination of our client’s father and brother Mutassim and for any abuse or harm that is directed at our client, Saif al Islam.
We intend to prove in Court that since the passage of UN Security Resolution by the United Nations Security Council on 17 March 2011, NATO has repeatedly targeted civilian targets with more than 9,000 bombing sorties in Libya as part of its campaign to assassinate the Libyan leader Colonel Gadhafi and his close aides and advisers.
We intend to prove in Court that NATO did repeatedly sanction others to carry out Moammar Gadhafi’s assassination and that his killers on 20 October 2011 knew that a large cash award awaited them if they killed Colonel Gadhafi thus silencing him from testifying against NATO officials and current Western leaders who led the eight month destruction of Libya.”
The next few days will be a major test for the international community and whether the application of international law will be applied to Libya. The outcome will also likely signal whether Libya descends more deeply into civil war involving as many as six African countries who are reportedly organizing troop units to be sent into Libya to help protect civilians from NATO forces who are arriving to help re-build the country that NATO needlessly and criminally substantially destroyed.
_________________________
AUTHOR: Franklin Lamb
Franklin Lamb is an international lawyer, and Director, Americans Concerned for Middle East Peace, Beirut-Washington DC, Board Member of The Sabra Shatila Foundation, and a volunteer with the Palestine Civil Rights Campaign, Lebanon. He is the author of The Price We Pay: A Quarter-Century of Israel’s Use of American Weapons Against Civilians in Lebanon and is doing research in Lebanon for his next book.

——————————————————-

----------


## galantarie

So, what originally was an evil rousse handed out by Clinton, as a “death” for Gadhafi—has turned out in another unique way-
As the whole world accepts the demise of Muammar al-Gadhafi,
the Gadhafi’s remaining family return peacefully to a Tripoli (now under the Jamahiriya control of Saif) incognito; and the real Muammar retires as a quiet Imam in the historical mosque of Ghadames. Let peace be, he is a man of PEACE (not war); he has had enough of war. There, he will be writing his theories and essays which someday hopefully be put in practice. His son, will initiate a new Libya and clean-up the rogue al-Qaeda elements that helped destroy it in the first place….
All this is just like out of a cinematographical screen-play!
I know. It all seemed so unreal, for so many months. Muammar, under this “guise” will not be with his family, and history books will tell the tale of him “dying” on 20 OCTOBER 2011. To live the rest of his days as a lie is not being a comfort to Muammar al-Gadhafi for sure; but at least no more terrible deaths and destruction by NATO….

----------


## harley95

What the BANKERS/NATO doesn't want U to know abt Gadaffi and Libya

----------


## harley95

World Jewry Kills Muammar Gaddafi And Destroys Libya
http://www.prothink.org/2011/10/20/w...estroys-libya/

As whites we focus on problems of immigration and non-whites flooding into western (white) countries, well here is a prime example of why. Jews didn’t like that Gaddafi because he took care of his people and most of all didn’t sell out to their banking systems and because he didn’t sell he, his nation, and the nation’s people were able to flourish and rightfully so. How much of an immigration problem do you think we had from Libya? Hardly any compared to nations the Jews go into and destroy and then offer “refugees” and free ride in places like America.

Gaddafi was friendly to the WN cause and also was very well aware world Jewry and the nation destroying tactics. Here is an article (you probably want to save a copy because now with the new Jew/rebels in control they will probably remove any traces of anti-Jewish sediment there) that documents David Duke visiting Tripoli:
http://www.tripolipost.com/articledetail.asp?c=1&i=4769

----------


## galantarie

http://www.lecnpi.org/action-justice-et-paix/
sign for the petition asking the repeal of OBama Nobel price as well his 
the indictment of Hillary Clinton for murder. 
Here the petition link 
http://www.lecnpi.org/action-j...
A protest will be held in Norway, Holland and New York at United Nations headquarters I believe End November, Beginning December. 

Action Justice and Peace
Justice.
Français
Une pétition pour réclamer le retrait du Prix Nobel de la paix a Obama.
L’arrêt par le Tribunal Pénal international de Hillary Clinton sur la base de son appel au meurtre de Mouamar Kadhafi.
L’initiative est de la Cellule du Congres International des Peuples Section  Afrique
Il ne faut plus avoir peur de ces tigres en papier qui ne savent que tuer et mentir.  Trop c’est Trop l’Afrique ne plus supporter leur barbarie et intervention intempestive dans nos affaires.  Signe et fait signer. Nous avons besoin du million de signatures.
Anglais
Petition against Obama’s Nobel prize
The petition is asking also the arrest by the international criminal court  of Hilary Clinton for her call to kill Qaddafi a head of sovereign country.
The petition is sponsored by the International People Congress (IPC) committee of  Africa
This is a worldwide action. Show them your determination  because enough is enough. We will no longer wait on the street corner and let them do you what they want.
Espagnol
Petición para quitar a Obama, el premio Nobel de la Paz.
La arrestación de Hillary Clinton por el Tribunal  Penal Internacional por haber públicamente ordenado la muerte de Mouamar Kadhafi.
LA PETITION
NomPrenom(s) 
Email
Pays de Residence et Telephone

SIGNE
142 signatures 

Liste des 10 recentes signatures
KREBS Christella Bernardene,  Oct 24, 2011
KOUAKOU K. Hubert,  Oct 24, 2011
Gnépa Lazare,  Oct 24, 2011
Adiossan Gnaman Lukas,  Oct 24, 2011
Kone Assi Léon,  Oct 24, 2011
Missa Norbert,  Oct 24, 2011
YAPI KOUAME EDOUARD,  Oct 24, 2011
Gnoyéré Jeanne,  Oct 24, 2011
Hedehoej Ann Ingemann,  Oct 24, 2011
Seka Claudiane Sandrine,  Oct 24, 2011


Votre contribution









Notre Boutique



White-T

Hat

----------


## galantarie

For the current official stance regarding the status of Muammar Gaddafi, click here:
http://mathaba.net/news/?x=629100

ALSO:




> Doubting Thomases
> 
> So, for those doubting Thomases, here a few tips and then do your own research, away from Mathaba, do not use us, and do not bring this issue up at our expense deflecting discussions and focus away from the continuing struggle, most especially, growing the green movement and making sure that the Libyan Jamahiriya becomes, even with a very slight geographical shift, a Universal Jamahiriya:
> 
> * Muammar was no where near Sirte on 19-20 October. We admit readers will be unlikely to verify this, but let us just put that out there.
> * Muammar is taller and older than the Hero who was murdered while the leader of whites Hillary Clinton has called for world-wide applause of murder.
> * The photos in this article above are not the best, as they are opposite sides of their heads. There are others you can compare.
> * Muammar has some specific marks, that are always there, more or less pronounced, study recent photographs if you do not know him well face to face.
> * The rotting bodies "displayed" on the dirty mattresses for days were covered by blanked, with only a part of the head of the victim visible.
> ...


http://mathaba.net/news/?x=629132

----------


## galantarie



----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Confirmed... Saif al-Islam Gaddafi Protected By Tuareg, Now In Niger per the NTC Never captured or wounded

http://rt.com/news/line/2011-10-28/#id21085

Good Call galantarie +rep




>

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Funny how the disinfo about Saif al-Islam was put out yet again. What are we supposed to make about these latest stories where he's supposedly thinking about turning himself into the ICC? True? Or is it just more propaganda to try to break the back of the Gaddafi loyalists by demoralization?

----------


## galantarie

> Funny how the disinfo about Saif al-Islam was put out yet again. What are we supposed to make about these latest stories where he's supposedly thinking about turning himself into the ICC? True? Or is it just more propaganda to try to break the back of the Gaddafi loyalists by demoralization?


It is all untrue. Saif will NEVER surrender. He was last week, appointed and duly elected by the People's Committee of the Jamariya and the Tribal Counsels, "Commander of the Green Resistance".  It is obvious that The ICC would never give Saif a fair trial; and why should he have to submit to a LIE and illigitmate government in the first place? He said, before any agreement, he needed to see the smile back on his mother's face.

----------


## galantarie

ALGERIA ISP / Selon Seven Days News, dans une lettre qui est la première depuis (le massacre de sang et de destruction) commis par l’otan et les rebelles (Syrte égorgée) et (Bani Walid blessée), et après des rapports contradictoires sur son sort, Saif al-Islam Kadhafi, dans une lettre à Seven Days News, a décidé de communiquer publiquement pour effectuer son devoir envers sa famille, et aux fidèles du peuple libyen. ALGERIA ISP / Seven Days In News, in a letter which is the first since (the massacre of blood and destruction) committed by NATO and the rebels (Sirte slaughtered) and (Bani Walid injured), and after conflicting reports on his fate, Saif al-Islam Gaddafi, in a letter to _Seven Days News,_ decided to publicly communicate to perform his duty to his family, and faithful of the Libyan people.

Saif al-Islam a dit: J


> e rassure ma famille, ma mère et mes frères, je vais bien, et je suis toujours le même que vous m’aviez connu. Saif al-Islam said, ‘I reassured my family, my mother and my brothers, I’m fine, and I’m still the same as you had known. Je ne peut pas trahir la volonté de mon père vivant, comment trahir sa volonté et son sang mort. I can not betray the will of my father alive, how will betray his death and blood.
> 
> Il a ajouté : Les fidèles du peuple libyen, je leur dis, si nous voulons reculer, nous pouvions le faire, avant qu’on paye tout ce prix, mais maintenant nous avons passé depuis longtemps la ligne sans retour. He added: The faithful of the Libyan people, I say, if we fall, we could do it before you pay all that money, but now we have long since passed the line of no return. Nous l’avons dépassé par le sang qui a coulé et la tentative de mépriser des grands hommes qui ne savent s’agenouiller qu’à Dieu seulement. We passed through the blood that flowed and the attempt to despise the great men who can kneel to God only.
> 
> Il a ajouté: Je suis en ce moment historique et j’essaye d’éclaircir les choses, parce que certaines personnes croient que tout est terminé, alors que tout a commencé aujourd’hui. He added: I am at this historic moment and I try to clear things up, because some people believe everything is finished, then it all started today. J’étais toujours un croyant de la défense de la Libye, et la vengeance des traîtres et des criminels qui ont démontré leur vrais visages au monde entier, et même si je n’étais pas un croyant de la défense de la Libye, ce qui est arrivé me pousse à retourner leur journée en nuit et leur vie en enfer, et semer la mort autour d’eux, où qu’ils soient. I was always a believer in the defense of Libya, and the vengeance of traitors and criminals who have shown their true faces to the world, and even if I was not a believer in the defense of Libya, which I came back to shoot their day and night life in hell, and sow death around them, wherever they are.
> Saif al-Islam said: “I will not accept condolences for my father or my brothers, until the completion of my job and my duty, even after fifty years.”
> 
> Saif al-Islam a dit : «Je demande à tous les croyants de mon affaire, qui partagent mon amour de la Libye honnête, ils sont nombreux, qui partagent avec moi la douleur de perdre un être cher, ils sont nombreux, qui partagent avec moi la douleur, la vengeance et le devoir de résistance, je les invite à ne pas récupérer la couronne perdue, mais pour récupérer la Libye perdue, pour récupérer l’honneur perdu. Saif al-Islam said: “I call on all believers of my business, who share my love of Libya honest, there are many who share with me the pain of losing a loved one, there are many, who share my pain, revenge and duty of resistance, I invite them to not get lost the crown, but to recover lost Libya, to recover the lost honor. “ ”
> 
> ...

----------


## galantarie

Saif-Al-Islam al-Qaddafi, son of Mu’ammar Al-Qaddafi, said in a call to Syrian TV station “Al-Rai” that the resistance continues to ‘full conclusion’ for the mass killings of an estimated 90,000 Libyans during 8 months of occupation attempts, invasion and non-stop bombing by the European and North American military forces (NATO) as well as Qatar and some other Arab states.
“We continue our resistance. I am in Libya, I am alive, free and intend to go to the very end and exact revenge,” Saif-Al-Islam said Saturday night on the Syrian channel, as reported in Russian media but ignored by other world media which are complicit in war crimes.
DENNIS SOUTH writes:
” But I’m not talking about a blood revenge….And the way to gain your revenge for the blood of your martyrs, and for the blood of anyone else in Libya who was wrongly killed, is to remain ONE nation that refuses to be divided by Tribe. Your sweet revenge will be–and this will be very, very difficult–to avoid unnecessary bloodshed, and to kill only on the battlefield…Your sweet revenge will be… once you have achieved victory, [that] you will bring to life the plans that The Leader had developed….
….creating Africa’s own currency, “The Afro,” backed by Libyan gold; and by creating the “AMF’ (African Monetary Fund), so that all of Africa can borrow from an African bank, at no interest.Your sweet revenge should be that you turn your back on the Northern countries, as it relates to joining their banking systems. Your sweet revenge will be that you sell your oil, at the price that YOU determine that it shall be sold for.
Your sweet revenge is that you avoid becoming part of their international banking systems, which have absolutely ruined the economies of the northern tribes.
Your sweet revenge is that you will never join your militaries with NATO. Your sweet revenge will be that you will never join that Mediterranian alliance, or Africom.
And, believe me when I tell you that your sweetestrevenge against the Northern tribes of Europe and America, will be when you make it crystal clear to them that you are going to bring to life The Leader’s dream of a united African continent, by first uniting North Africa.
There is nothing, as you very well know, that would please The Leader more than to bring to life his dream of a united Africa (despite the AU’s weak, and even absent, support for The Leader). And there is nothing that will punish the Northern tribes of Europe and America more than the unification of the African continent, something that one of their scholars, Dr. Lothrop Stoddard, greatly feared, as far back as the 1920s.
After the war has been won tactically and militarily, it is then that culprits can be brought to trial to be judged, and sentenced, for their crimes. That is the order, in my opinion, of how things should flow from here on out….”

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Funny how the disinfo about Saif al-Islam was put out yet again. What are we supposed to make about these latest stories where he's supposedly thinking about turning himself into the ICC? True? Or is it just more propaganda to try to break the back of the Gaddafi loyalists by demoralization?


Man if you really want to read propaganda... just read the BBC news on Libya... talk about, bias, lies and manipulating the public. Oh, VOA the same.

----------


## galantarie

NOW for a history lesson:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=GLP-n2pAlrI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=KvL7ZrXIIhg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=9csfzoaZ3n8

Billions Support Muammar Al Gaddafi
NEWS BEFORE 3h:

khamis gaddafi told 32 brigade you can Go home or stay and fight, None went home they all still fighting. and will fight to death #libya

----------


## galantarie

Saif-al-Islam al-Gadahafi,
of which Bodhibrian Souter writes:
In his second letter, Saif al-Islam Gaddafi: We do not give up … and we will continue Stzmonna much.
od Seven Days, 29. listopad 2011 u 13:30
Seven Days News / After the proliferation of rumors and news of a possible surrender himself to the Criminal Court, a lie Saif al-Islam Gaddafi, in a letter to the agency Seven Days rumors about the possibility of having had to surrender.

Saif al-Islam: Some people believe that we signed in families, which means that it will hand over to the criminal with the claim that we handed over ourselves, and this analysis is wrong in the sense that the brother Abdullah Sanusi is outside of Libya, with the assumption Quaa in families, how can that be recognizing we Monday and reported the news?

Saif al-Islam said that he could not betray his father, who did not give up or betray Omar Mukhtar, who was repeating: “We do not give up .. win or die.”
…
Saif said that the media war to destroy the morale of the very honorable Libyans and sow doubt among them, and that it requires the patience of two months beyond fear campaign.

He added the size of what happened in Libya, of betrayals and lunges and shocks to make people believe any news, but I say to all who loved Muammar Gaddafi and still loyal to him are the millions between the stalker and repressed the name of democracy, I say they should trust in Kiedatkm, and what they were doing with the martyr Muammar Gaddafi and the rest of honest and clean leaders are doing with us today, it is once said Gaddafi Gaddafi escaped and once to negotiate the surrender, and today the game itself is not open every time you need to lie.

He said: I have refused to Libya tomorrow based on the unity and love, and Khanon and wanted to Libya tomorrow and the sacrifices that come chasing customers, and we will be ready.

He concluded, Saif al-Islam his message by saying to his supporters from the Libyans: When you said Muammar Gaddafi continued to resist even if you do not hear my voice, it had made the decision to stand firm in the Sirte championship and meet will be unable to connect, but I tell you we will stick together and Stzmonna much, God willing, we will continue What started Alkhtar Omar and Muammar Gaddafi mercy of God that the right should not depend on the face of falsehood … your fine, Libya tomorrow for us and God is great.

——–
The atrocities finally have been properly exposed…and we know now the truth about al-Qaeda. Gadhafi was right from the start . He spoke the truth; the cold-hearted West would not listen, out of greed and opportunity.

----------


## galantarie

The lies of the TNC-NATO continues in panic
by Ismail
Posted: 2011/11/02
From: Mathaba	 http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=629217?rss http://mathaba.net/news/?x=629239

When the world’s people really understand that it is high time to stop listening to the media and policy makers of war, they may be able to work more effectively to checkmate all the European and American dictators.



Information warfare always accompanies combat. It has not only not diminished, but has intensified with even more force against the awareness of unprecedented proportions of international public opinion that realizes how much it is manipulated by the white-collar criminals who represent the political and economic Western world.

Recently NATO media falsely claimed to have captured the Libyan leader, Muammar Al-Gaddafi, resulting in a panic at the international level. Thousands of articles and news items flew around the world to announce the disinformation of “the death of Qaddafi.” Thousands of bloggers immediately did their research only to discover that ultimately the special services of NATO countries have captured a spitting image of Muammar Al-Qaddafi to hand him over for punishment to their criminal mercenaries. It turned out to be, again, a new psychological manipulation operation: NATO has sacrificed the life of another innocent, just to fool the world again.

Once the hoax was discovered, the media propaganda war immediately responded by announcing in their media that Gaddafi’s son, Seif al-Islam, said he “was going to avenge the death of his father” saying, “We will continue our resistance. I am in Libya, living free and ready to go all the way to obtain vengeance.” This statement was published by the television channel “Al Rai”, an honest agency, based in Syria, broadcast by satellite and the Internet in Arabic. But when Seif Al Islam spoke of vengeance, he spoke of revenge against the criminal aggression against his country and his people; however the media has distorted the meaning of his words to spread the idea that he spoke of the death of his father.

Thus, some people still doubted that the Leader is still alive, and that the resistance continues today in defending his country from colonial crusader aggression, and were maintained in the idea that the Leader really was killed, which is undoubtedly a lie.

Following this statement of Saif Al-Islam, the rebels’ offensive disinformation and their European sponsors did not hesitate. In response to this threatening statement by a major supporter of the Libyan Arab Jamahiriya, the CNT, trembling with fear, broadcast in panic two simultaneous messages: First, they claimed a so-called “leak” that Seif al-Islam was abroad in a country in Africa that has no relationship with the International Criminal Court, “to escape justice”. And the second release, a presentation to the contrary in a message saying that the same” Seif al-Islam is in talks with the International Criminal Court (ICC) in The Hague about his possible appearance, and would be ready to prove his innocence.”

This fantasy was also associated with a message saying “the colonel’s son turns out to be at the same time, en route to Niger secretly in the desert, accompanied by Tuareg tribes.” Of course, Seif Al-Islam himself denied these lies, but as a Russian observer noted, “it is clear that to conduct negotiations with the tribunal in The Hague and at the same time be moving in the desert is a bit difficult … ”

One would think that ‘news’ from the NTC is simply not consistent with the “information” of their European headquarters, for the simple reason that NATO did not properly coordinate its propaganda actions with the rebels, and so that entails all sorts of contradictions in the messages circulating now. But in reality it is evidence that NATO strategists deliberately publish these contradictions in order to sow more confusion in the minds of the public to occupy and disorient their thinking.

Indeed, while the less credulous are busy wanting to dissect one by one the lies of NATO, they do not have enough time to devote to the basics and cataloguing all the war crimes and crimes against humanity committed by members of this terrorist organization, and thus they can quietly continue their program of violent oppression against the free world, under the nose and beard of international popular resistance.

When the world’s people will really understand that it is high time to stop listening to the media and policy makers of war, they may be able to work more effectively to checkmate all the European and American dictators, who accuse the leaders of oppressed countries of what they themselves have always been.

#
http://www.mathaba.net/news/libya

Article by news.stcom.net , edited by Mathaba.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*New Yorker Article:* Nov 7th,  2011  LONG... 11 Pages
*                                   Letter from Libya
King of Kings*
by Jon Lee Anderson


http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2..._fact_anderson





> ...In the mid-seventies, Libya and Chad began a long-running conflict over a  uranium-rich piece of borderland called the Aouzou Strip. *In 1987,  Qaddafi’s forces were finally outgunned by local soldiers backed by  France and the U.S. He lost seventy-five hundred men—a tenth of the  total force—and a billion and a half dollars of military equipment.*  Ashour Gargoum, the former Libyan diplomat, told me that the Chad  episode was “a disaster for Qaddafi.” Having set out with ambitions of  regional unification, he had shown himself unable to manage even his  weaker neighbors. Afterward, Gargoum said, he grew “paranoid and  detached from reality.”

----------


## galantarie

transcribed by Daniela Chinni  / English of Cecilia Marchese
Millions Supporting Al Gaddafi
The text of Muammar al-Gathafi's letter to his people 
28 OCTOBER 2011
letter aired on Al-Jamahirya TV:


Al Jamahiriya TV NEWS



> “NATO lost the war! LIBYA, on duty!” 
> 
> Tens of thousands on 05.11.2011 at the expense of their children in sacrifice to the enemy neck who continue to fight the noble people of Libya and wherever they are in the world, the hearts of true patriots multiplier for the people of Libya to greet all their fire! 
> 
> What did I say last you? “An income also can not hear my voice again, if you don’t I did not say? “Until, that is sparkling, dazzling beauty of the Great Victory Born and raised until it matches the horizon, knowing stop! Not be seized with panic again!” I did not say? “Leaving aside the struggle and cry, you take from place to place,” he wanted something from you? Listen to the conversation in the open, “the NATO colonial media, their article looking hurafelerine Do not be fooled,” he told her several times. Al-Jazeera, Al Arabiya, BBC, CNN, FOX .too many, all Belial’s whistle. Their job, fake images, news invented superstition, eyes, ears mind spray, from there, capturing the heart, separate from the right way so the small blind and a determination to resist souls out of the water, jell. 
> 
> The enemy, on which I installed in Libya, direct, genuine democracy, forget it, revel in the deceit of their form of democracy; richness sit down and watch the blind eyes, “came to save us! The West, democracy, and brought gifts! Both NATO is now transformed into the Organization of the Islamic Freedom and Independence to say“ which, supposedly Muslim appearance, such as contractors in jet-black demon, and the darkness he invent these lies prostrate. I told them, you know.E, is well now some of you did this? Some of the weak! The energies of the channels is going wrong. Hand sitting, in front of Al-Arabiya, “was for Gaddafi, was caught here,” blah blah, whatever. Do not hang around with them, Then your arm, your finger, remove the green flag will not cure a jot. 
> 
> Those captured, NATO corrupters, soldiers for hire, playing time, the nation’s wealth outlaw thieves caught. We will catch them in those patriots, real Libyans, people of Libya. NATO lost the war. Washington DC, London, Paris regimes, attached to their countries after them, the UN and Human Rights Watch-governmental organizations, such as lost miserably. Yesterday, “brother,” blood stool if they attacked Libya in God, robbing those who think the future of thieves willing to lose. Tripoli genetic traitors shame the council, NATO’s Islamist ingrates and shame the countries of NATO puppet councils also lost. “As we did in Iraq, ‘first sub-structure of the bombardment of Libya, cities, hunger and siege Libyans rented. Then a few trucks, pasta, sugar, soft cloth to go,’ is not a Muslim neighbor lies hungry fed, the Muslim brothers and sisters came to help! ‘ saying, sub-structure construction capers. Thus pockets big time when filling out a hand, Libya, on the other hand will win plenty of reward, will ensure a paradise! “All of the account, but all are traitors who called genetic the crimes they committed against, all in one day, they tried, Green Square, Baghdad, Damascus, Istanbul, Adana, Izmir will draw penalties. 
> ...


October 28, 2011 -
 AY Agency"

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Latest Libyan News


> Reuters   Reuters Top News                                                                 
>     Gaddafi son *Saif* al-Islam arrested - Arabiya Television, citing  Libyan sources
> 
> 1 hour ago


*
Gaddafi's son 'captured in Libya'*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-15804299

Colonel Gaddafi's son Saif al-Islam has been captured, officials from Libya's interim government have said.
         He was arrested near the town of Obari in the south of the country, the officials said.
         The former leader's son is the last key member of the Gaddafi family to be captured or killed.
         Saif al-Islam, 39, is wanted by the International Criminal  Court for alleged crimes against humanity during the uprising against  his father.
         The National Transitional Council's (NTC) justice minister  Mohammed al-Allagui said Saif al-Islam had been detained along with a  number of bodyguards, Reuters news agency reported. 
         Officials said Saif al-Islam was being taken to Zintan in the north of the country.
         Gaddafi's son was in good health, the justice minister is reported to have said.   
         A commander of the Zintan brigades, allied to the NTC, told a  news conference that Saif al-Islam was captured as aides were trying to  smuggle him out to neighbouring Niger, the Associated Press news agency  reported.
Continue reading the main story *Saif al-Islam: ICC charges* Indirect co-perpetrator of murder and persecution as crimes against humanity Between 15 February and 28 February, Gaddafi security forces carried out systematic attacks against civilians Saif al-Islam "assumed essential tasks" to make sure plan work

ICC warrantProfile: Saif al-IslamGaddafi family tree

      Saif al-Islam had been on the run since NTC forces took the capital, Tripoli, in August.
         Colonel Gaddafi himself was killed on October 20 after being captured during the final battle for his hometown, Sirte.
         The interim government in Libya has launched an inquiry into how he died.
   Celebrations           The BBC's Rana Jawad in Tripoli says Saif al-Islam's capture is is a very significant moment for Libyans.
         They came to see Saif al-Islam as the heir apparent, as a  younger version of his father due to his rhetoric during the uprising,  she says.
 
       However, at one time he was considered one of the more liberal of Col Gaddafi's sons and was courted in the West.
         Celebrations erupted on the streets of Tripoli shortly after the news of his arrest emerged.
         Our correspondent heard people hooting car horns, waving flags and firing guns into the air.
         Saif al-Islam has been reported captured before. In August,  rebel forces announced his arrest as they took control of Tripoli - only  for him to appear in front of cameras to disprove it.

http://twitpic.com/7gaimo

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*Abdullah Al-Sanoussi* supposedly caught and liberated. Here's the NATO civil war escalating...

Heavy fighting still going on in Libya

LIBYA_BREAKNEWS   أ                                                   



            BREAKING: Abdelah Sanusi has managed to escaped due to heavy fighting between NTC rebels and Libyan Militias/civilians

----------


## NiceGoing

> Latest Libyan News
> *
> Gaddafi's son 'captured in Libya'*
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-15804299
> 
> Colonel Gaddafi's son Saif al-Islam has been captured, officials from Libya's interim government have said.
>          He was arrested near the town of Obari in the south of the country, the officials said.
>          The former leader's son is the last key member of the Gaddafi family to be captured or killed.
>          Saif al-Islam, 39, is wanted by the International Criminal  Court for alleged crimes against humanity during the uprising against  his father.
> ...


Funny how they can NEVER get a clear recognizable photo of a captive when said person is a really important captive. Very strange, and it makes one wonder if they are _trying_ to cast doubt on the authenticity of this "capture". For myself, this photo leads me to strongly doubt that Saif al Islam has really been captured.
(It would not be the First time the press has blatantly lied, for pure propaganda purposes).

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Funny how they can NEVER get a clear recognizable photo of a captive when said person is a really important captive. Very strange, and it makes one wonder if they are _trying_ to cast doubt on the authenticity of this "capture". For myself, this photo leads me to strongly doubt that Saif al Islam has really been captured.
> (It would not be the First time the press has blatantly lied, for pure propaganda purposes).


Video of Saif al islam Qadhafi first captured.

http://www.blacklistednews.com/New_v...medium=twitter

----------


## NiceGoing

> Video of Saif al islam Qadhafi first captured.
> 
> http://www.blacklistednews.com/New_v...medium=twitter



In the video below, Saif seems to be among friends
NOT in a condition of captivity...
Any honest viewer would have to conclude that Saif is here talking with people he considers to be colleagues, or comrades, wouldn't you agree...

Therefore, and hopefully, he may NOT be in the hands of the enemy.  
---------

----------


## galantarie

*
Mathaba is publishing this open letter from a reader, in view that would Saif-al-Islam be captured, its advice and premises are worthy of serious consideration, not as any endorsement of the alleged status of Saif-al-Islam al-Qaddafi:**
http://mathaba.net/news/?x=629522
By Eugene Shannon
http://pub.mathaba.net/author/eugene-shannon/

A prudent option must be put forward, one that protects the rights of Saif al-Islam, continues to uphold Zintan tribal responsibilities and its Code of Honor, and which, at the same time, attempts to bring forward both truth and justice for Saif and the Libyan people.

Reports surfaced that Saif al-Islam was apprehended through British tracking of phone messages, but fortunately, at the time he was in the area of the Zintan tribe, and between the Khadafi and Zintan tribes there is a 200 year old Tribal Code of Honor not to harm each others Prisoners of War – something the British were not aware of.

Two things are both obvious and significant here:

1) Saif is being treated in a humane manner by the Zintans, a fact noticeable from the videos released of Saif openly and freely talking with his captors. He told them that the time will soon come when they will regret their betrayal of the Jamahiriya, and the political consequences were openly discussed. We can assume that he is presently in good hands.

2) The decadent Anglo-American, French and their decrepit Middle East monarchs, along with their Zionist bedfellows, all would prefer him dead, which they had expected if not the Zintans to do, then Saif’s handover to the barbarous, NATO sponsored rulers now overseeing the once thriving, sovereign and developing nation of Libya, would most certainly then result in a Saddam Hussein style, “legal” lynching, at best.

So a prudent option must be put forward, one that protects the rights of Saif al-Islam, continues to uphold Zintan tribal responsibilities and its Code of Honor, and which at the same time attempts to bring forward both truth and justice for Saif and the Libyan people. At the same time, it should all the while demand full and complete adherence to International Law. The following recommendations are not put forward lightly. The ICC have shown themselves to be part of the New World Order nexus, and part of the conspiracy against the sovereignty of nations, and also an institution that acts contrary to the liberties of free people everywhere – especially Africa, but we still know it is certain that the UN, NATO, the Western powers and their allies would prefer the options outlined above; that Saif would be assassinated like his Martyred father Muammar and brave brother Mutassim, or “legally” lynched by the present Libyan peons installed through imperial perfidy.

Thus I propose, that under the terms and conditions of The Geneva Convention Relative to the Treatment of Prisoners of War (The Convention) the Zintan Elders themselves have the option of declaring who to hand him to for safety and protection, and eventually a trial, because he is their legally designated “Prisoner of War” under The Convention. The Zintan Tribe, if they choose to abide by The Convention, while at the same time upholding their Tribal Code of Honor, have the option under The Convention to hand him to a third party – a “neutral Power” who should be a signatorial member to The Convention – such as Russia, Malaysia or Venezuela, for instance. This transfer is expressly allowed under multiple circumstances and Articles of The Convention, including but not limited to :

Article 6:

In addition to the agreements expressly provided for in Articles 10, 23, 28, 33, 60, 65, 66, 67, 72, 73, 75, 109, 110, 118, 119, 122 and 132, the High Contracting Parties may conclude other special agreements for all matters concerning which they may deem it suitable to make separate provision. No special agreement shall adversely affect the situation of prisoners of war, as defined by the present Convention, nor restrict the rights which it confers upon them.

Prisoners of war shall continue to have the benefit of such agreements as long as the Convention is applicable to them, except where express provisions to the contrary are contained in the aforesaid or in subsequent agreements, or where more favourable measures have been taken with regard to them by one or other of the Parties to the conflict.

And Article 10:

“The High Contracting Parties may at any time agree to entrust to an organization which offers all guarantees of impartiality and efficacy the duties incumbent on the Protecting Powers by virtue of the present Convention.

When prisoners of war do not benefit or cease to benefit, no matter for what reason, by the activities of a Protecting Power or of an organization provided for in the first paragraph above, the Detaining Power shall request a neutral State, or such an organization, to undertake the functions performed under the present Convention by a Protecting Power designated by the Parties to a conflict.

If protection cannot be arranged accordingly, the Detaining Power shall request or shall accept, subject to the provisions of this Article, the offer of the services of a humanitarian organization, such as the International Committee of the Red Cross to assume the humanitarian functions performed by Protecting Powers under the present Convention.

Any neutral Power or any organization invited by the Power concerned or offering itself for these purposes, shall be required to act with a sense of responsibility towards the Party to the conflict on which persons protected by the present Convention depend, and shall be required to furnish sufficient assurances that it is in a position to undertake the appropriate functions and to discharge them impartially.

No derogation from the preceding provisions shall be made by special agreements between Powers one of which is restricted, even temporarily, in its freedom to negotiate with the other Power or its allies by reason of military events, more particularly where the whole, or a substantial part, of the territory of the said Power is occupied.

Whenever in the present Convention mention is made of a Protecting Power, such mention applies to substitute organizations in the sense of the present Article.”

Therefore, handover of a declared POW for purposes of his health, safety and potentially a trial, would be executed under the conditions that a “neutral Power” assures his health, safety, and also guarantees Saif a fair trial before the ICC, if Saif mutually agrees with the Zintan to have the case against him heard before them or other such Judicial Body. Under Article 10 of The Convention, the “neutral Power” has the authority to thenceforth act under the same mandates as a “Protective Power”, with all the rights and responsibilities inherent therein.

Saif’s transfer to a “neutral Power” bestows tremendous authority to them, but should never supersede the Zintans rights and responsibilities. Nor would such a transfer relieve the Zintan of their continuing responsibilities under The Convention”.

As per Article 12:

“Prisoners of war are in the hands of the enemy Power, but not of the individuals or military units who have captured them. Irrespective of the individual responsibilities that may exist, the Detaining Power is responsible for the treatment given them.

Prisoners of war may only be transferred by the Detaining Power to a Power which is a party to the Convention and after the Detaining Power has satisfied itself of the willingness and ability of such transferee Power to apply the Convention. When prisoners of war are transferred under such circumstances, responsibility for the application of the Convention rests on the Power accepting them while they are in its custody.

Nevertheless, if that Power fails to carry out the provisions of the Convention in any important respect, the Power by whom the prisoners of war were transferred shall, upon being notified by the Protecting Power, take effective measures to correct the situation or shall request the return of the prisoners of war. Such requests must be complied with.”

Therefore, if at anytime subsequent to the transfer of Saif, the trial is determined to be unfair, both the “neutral Power” under The Convention, and the Zintan, by virtue of both their Tribal Code and The Convention, maintain the right to declare whether or not the trial is fair and impartial under internationally accepted norms of jurisprudence. For if at anytime they determine it is not, they possess the right – indeed, the responsibility – to demand custody and jurisdiction over Saif. Under Article 12 of The Convention “such demands must be complied with”. That’s International Law under The Convention. It is critical however that the “neutral Power” to whom Saif is transferred as a POW, who thenceforth acts under the provisions of a “Protective Power,” as well as the Zintan Tribe, the original “Detaining Power”, should unequivocally demand adherence to all conditions set forth in The Convention, especially maintaining the right for his return as plainly enunciated in Article 12.

Although the Red Cross often act as a “Protective Power”, there is no mandate that this be the case, and in Saif’s instance, certainly not recommended due to its funding from, and alliance with, Western governments. The same would hold for the Red Crescent. With that in mind, and operating under the belief, that if the trial were to be executed in a fair and just manner under principles and standards once accepted and understood as upholding International Law, Saif would be found innocent and the cultist miscreants who unleashed this unjust crusade against the Libyan and African people would themselves be exposed for their guilt involving Crimes Against the Peace, and Crimes against Humanity as International Law is codified under the Nuremburg Standard. But that is another matter that must be allowed to be raised as a defense during trial, for these are the charges effectively brought against Saif and the leadership of the Free Arab Jamahiriya. The purpose here is Saif’s immediate health and safety, then a process leading to an open and fair hearing before the ICC so that the world may be informed of the multitude of lies carried out by various institutions and forces of these now wholly corrupted world bodies, specifically the ICC, the UN, NATO and the Arab League.

Further, there is absolutely no requirement Saif, a POW under International Law, must be held in confinement or internment by agents of the ICC, NATO, or the UN, for during the entire process that duty can and must be undertaken by the “neutral Power”. So effectively, Saif would be held under the care and custody of the “neutral Power” during the entire process. This protection would thereby mitigate against the potential of a sudden illness befalling Saif if he were to be placed under the care of the above named, antagonistic institutions and political forces. This could avoid a repeat of what can be referred to as the “Milosevic malady”. The only requirement in this regards would be for Saif to agree to adhere to any reasonable conditions set forth by the Zintan, as well as those mandated under The Convention for a POW so transferred. For example, Saif would be denied discussions with Libyans or others who may still be involved with the conflict in any matters not directly pertaining to his defense.

The Zintan already refuse to hand Saif over to the monsters of Tripoli knowing their lack of constitutional authority, their lack of protections afforded POW’s throughout the conflict, and especially the treatment afforded both Muammar and Mutassim Khadafi, which combined stands as prima facie evidence of their inability to safeguard Saif’s rights under The Convention – never mind hold a fair and impartial trial. Therefore, during negotiations for Saif’s transfer to a willing and capable “neutral Power”, it is a simple matter for the Zintan, if this is their intent, to state their demand that the ICC be the forum for any potential trial. If the ICC refuses, then their lies and perfidy will be exposed.

Please keep in mind however that there is no requirement under The Convention that the Zintan or “neutral Power” must hand Saif over for a trial to the ICC. He can be transferred to a “neutral Power” for purposes of health and safety only, or, “No matter for what reason”, and the process is complete without a trial. This would especially be the case if they were to hand him to a “neutral Power” that does not recognize the authority of the ICC.

Indeed, if the Zintan Elders so desire, they could merely declare that their Sacred Tribal Bonds and Code of Honor supersedes any pronouncement of jurisdiction by the Western Powers and their imperial agents within the ICC, or any other International Body whose authority they would thereby simply refuse to recognize as holding pre-eminent, Juridical Title above the Zintan regarding the fate of Saif al-Islam Khadafi – the Tribal Bond thus holds supreme.

Not surprisingly, the ICC has already stated their most recent imperial proclamation that Saif be tried by their newly installed, appointed, and properly indoctrinated authorities in Libya. However, as per Protocol ll of The Convention, which enunciates the protections of POW’s held under conditions of a Civil, or, Internecine War, the Zintan, who were and are “a party to the conflict“, (leaving aside the issue and reality of illegal, foreign instigation and intervention) would be in violation of The Convention if they were to hand him over to the new civil authorities of Libya under the belief that his life and rights could not be guaranteed. Under that condition, any international authority who demanded such a handover of Saif to the new Libyan authorities would themselves also be in violation of The Convention. And for the Zintan Elders, a situation that could also violate its Sacred Tribal Honor.

Not that the Western elite or their despotic dark age, Middle Eastern despots respect any aspects of International Law anyways – unless certain items suit their purpose at the moment. International Law, as developed since the Treaty of Westphalia, and expanded into the later years of the 20th Century, is now, for all intents and purposes, dead. The honor of the Zintan in upholding their Tribal Bond is a noteworthy exception these days to the depravity of today’s Western elite, along with their Middle Eastern monarchist and Zionist allies.

Perhaps it will be this ancient tribal bond, and the Code of Honor displayed by the Zintan – arising from the continent of Africa, from whence civilization first sprung – that may again show humanity a true and wise path into a civilized future. This is the only available path to truth for the Libyan people, a path and process of truth that we may hope also leads to Libyan tribal and national reconciliation.

This proposal and path would also serve as the means and methods by which Saif and the true patriots of Libya can achieve justice – by upholding the highest principles enunciated during the past thousands of years of mankind’s longing for brotherhood between all men and woman of good will. Indeed, it may be mankind’s last chance to avoid the worldwide conflagration the Anglo-American empire has in store for us all, because war and pillage is the only means at their disposal for saving their hopelessly bankrupt financial institutions and governments. It now appears that they are even willing to gamble with WWIII if that is what it takes to maintain their pre-eminent position of world power. If people of good will wish to stop them, then Saif’s transfer and trial, conducted in the broad light of day, under fully recognized and enunciated principles of International Law, is a means of doing so.

– **:Opinion articles are those of the author and do not necessarily reflect the views of Mathaba News Agency
*
#
http://www.mathaba.net/news/libya

----------


## galantarie

Saif is fine. He is not a "prisoner" and he does not want to go to the  criminal ICC!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Saif is fine. He is not a "prisoner" and he does not want to go to the  criminal ICC!


Well Criminal ICC is correct. You have first handedly witness the NATO operations to overthrow a government for OIL, NAT GAS, etc... all through the pretext of protection/safety. The setup of the "CENTRAL BANK' BEFORE commencing operation OIL GRAB, should of been the indicator it was all planned over years to systematically takeover the country.

The UN, NATO OTAN there's no rule of law, it's only there for the serfs, mundanes, and ignorance to swallow hook, line, and sinker. You, think everyone plays by the same set of rules and laws? Nope, powerful government give the illusion of law and equality, today, it's all basically, propaganda.

----------

